# www.carpfisher.info ?????????????



## PROLOGIC (22. August 2006)

Hi

kennt zufällig jemand diese Internetseite oder hat Erfahrungen mit der Seite bzw den Leuten die dahinter stecken?
Die haben mir nämlich einen Platz als Testangler angeboten und irgendwie habe ich nie was von irgendwelchen Kosten gehört. Doch jetzt plötzlich soll ich 96€ zahlen damit ich meine "Testanglerunterlagen" erhalte. Weiterhin versprechen sie mir Tacklegutscheine von diversen Herstellern (Imperial Baits, Concept for You, usw) im Wert von 105€ und einen Hotelgutschein????????? im Wert von 300€. 
Im Jahr würde ich maximal 24 Warensendungen zum Testen erhalten welche man in den meisten Fällen behalten darf.
Weiß nicht ob das alles so seriös ist wie ich am Anfang dachte.
Bitte dringend um Rat

PROLOGIC


----------



## oknel (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

seriös?

lächerlich!

abzocke...


----------



## tamandua (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hört sich für mich auch in höchstem Maße bedenklich an... Zahlungen im Voraus sollte man immer vorsichtig beäugen, sonst steht man am Ende ohne Gegenleistung da. Ich behaupte natürlich nicht, dass dies bei der hier diskutierten Firma so ist.


----------



## PROLOGIC (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hi

kennst du denn die Seite oder vermutest du das jetzt einfach mal?

PROLOGIC


----------



## bennie (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

sieht nicht gerade seriös aus....


----------



## oknel (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

das sieht doch ein blinder troll, dass das eine abzockseite ist, sorry

QUADRIGA PRESS GMBH
marketing blabla

die haben null ahnung vom angeln und warscheinlich auch keinen kontakt zu irgendwelchen herstellern.
die wollen nur geld machen.

das bringt für dich garnix.


----------



## Christian D (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Finger davon lassen! Außerdem stehe ich dieser ganzen "Testfischer-Sache" sowieso ziemlich kritisch gegenüber...
Hotelgutschein???|kopfkrat


----------



## Husaberg_501 (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

ich würde doch einfach mal eine anfrage zu einen der besagten firmen schicken und mal nachfragen


----------



## Lachsy (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Normalerweise brauchen produkttester nix bezahlen.

Du zahlst geld und weist nicht was du an produkte bekommst.

WEnn ich das richtig sehe ist der betrieber der webseite eine GmbH

auch intresssant http://www.carpfisher.info/faq-tester.htm


----------



## Carp4Fun (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, vor Kurzem etwas Ähnliches in einem anderen Board gelesen zu haben.|kopfkrat 
Im Allgemeinen wird im Netz aber eh schon recht viel Schindluder mit Probendiensten getrieben (jetzt nicht auf carpfisher.info bezogen). Meine Freundin kann da mittlerweile ein Lied von singen, denn nachdem sie mal "irgendwo" unbedacht ihre Daten eingegeben hatte, kam zunächst die Forderung über 86,-€, Widerrufsrecht etc. wurde alles recht clever durch die AGB`s ausgehebelt, wenig später kam der erste Mahnbescheid, Forderung über Inkassounternehmen und so weiter und so fort. Nach unzähligen Briefen und Droh-Emails war dann nach etlichen Monaten plötzlich Ruhe im Karton und bisher hat sie nie wieder etwas von dieser dubiosen Firma gehört. -Aber man kann`s ja gern mal versuchen, den Leuten ihr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen!:q 
An deiner Stelle würde ich in jedem Fall versuchen, schnellstmöglich Kontakt zu anderen "Geschädigten" aufzunehmen. Und bevor du vorschnell die Kohle überweist, würd ich an deiner Stelle wahrscheinlich erstmal ein wenig abwarten und mir sämtliche Vertragsbedingungen noch einmal genau ansehen. Wie schaut`s mit deinem Widerrufsrecht aus? Häufig ist es übrigens auch so, dass die Firmen gar nicht eindeutige Leistungen erbringen müssen, sondern dich lediglich in diverse Firmenlisten als potentiellen Probenempfänger eintragen -auf dass du dann möglicherweise mal irgendwann `ne Probe zugeschickt bekommst...|rolleyes 
Naja, alles nur wage Vermutungen. Genaueres lässt sich halt erst sagen, wenn du dich wirklich intensiv mit der Firma und deren Geschäftspraktiken beschäftigt hast. Sofern du die Zahlungsaufforderung weiterhin für nicht berechtigt hältst, würd ich jedenfalls -zumindest vorerst- auf gar keinen Fall zahlen!:g


----------



## tamandua (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



www.carpfisher.info schrieb:


> *6.) Werden nur Markenprodukte getestet?*
> Es kann sich um Markenprodukte handeln sowie auch um Noname-Produkte oder auch um Produkte bei denen absichtlich - um eine Beeinflussung Deiner Person zu vermeiden - der Produktname entfernt wurde. Oder auch um Produktneuerscheinungen, bei denen der Hersteller noch nicht in Erscheinung treten will.



Diese Antwort  zum Beispiel würde mich an deiner Stelle misstrauisch machen. Dir kann (theoretisch) für deine monatlich zu blechenden acht Euronen der größte Schrott angedreht werden. Und du kannst es nichtmal nachvollziehen, weil irgendeine Firma angeblich noch nicht in Erscheinung treten will, weshalb der Produkname entfernt wird. 
Nachtigall, ick hör dir trappsen....|uhoh: Natürlich kann auch alles rechtens sein, ich gebe hier lediglich meine persönliche Meinung wieder und will keinen Rufmord betreiben|rolleyes.


----------



## Carp4Fun (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



tamandua schrieb:


> Dir kann (theoretisch) für deine monatlich zu blechenden acht Euronen der größte Schrott angedreht werden...


Hmm, ich hab`s jetzt zwar nur in aller Kürze überflogen, aber werden den Testern dort wirklich Produkte zugesagt?;+ 
Es liest sich auf den ersten Blick zwar alles ganz nett, aber m.E. taucht dort im Zusammenhang mit potentiellen Testprodukten nicht selten das Wort "kann" auf und letztlich beziehen sich die zugesagten Leistungen wohl vielmehr auf Tests, Analysen, Umfragen... Oder habe ich da etwa was Entscheidendes überlesen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkman (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hi,

ich versuche das mal *völlig wertfrei* und lediglich als *Ausdruck meiner persönlichen Meinung *wiederzugeben. Warum ich mit diesem Satz beginne? Weil es anscheinend mehr als nötig ist. |krach: 

Das Thema wurde bereits auf diversen Karpfenforen und Boards besprochen und es haben sich etliche Member gemeldet, die - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - die AGBs wahrscheinlich nicht so genau gelesen haben und denen nunmehr die Forderung ins Haus geflattert ist, dass sie doch bitte 96 Euro zahlen mögen. Juristisch scheint das Ganze sauber aufgebaut zu sein, moralisch kann man darüber anderer Meinung sein. Mehr sage ich dazu nicht. 

Auf cipro.de hat der Verantwortliche hinter der Homepage und dem Geschäft Gelegenheit erhalten, sich zu den Vorwürfen zu äußern. Der Thread lief meinem Wissen nach knapp 2 Tage und mußte dann entfernt werden. Zu den in diesem Thread angesprochenen Inhalten sage ich auch nichts weiter. |uhoh: 
Nur so viel: Im Verlauf des Threads wurde einigen unzufriedenen frisch geborenen Testanglern im Einzelfall die Möglichkeit des Rücktritts vom Vertrag gegeben, keine Ahnung, ob diese "großzügige" Geste noch gilt, versuchen kannst Du das ja. Da das aber eine freiwillige und nicht mehr öffentlichkeitswirksame Maßnahme ist, zweifel ich mal am Erfolg.

PS:
Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Boardleitung in Kürze ein Fax oder eine Verfügung eines Rechtsanwalts ins Haus flattert, in dem es um angebliche Ruf- bzw. Geschäftsschädigung geht. |kopfkrat


----------



## Carp4Fun (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Boardleitung in Kürze ein Fax oder eine Verfügung eines Rechtsanwalts ins Haus flattert, in dem es um angebliche Ruf- bzw. Geschäftsschädigung geht.


Bevor das passiert, poste ich nochmal schnell einen kleinen Auszug aus den AGB`s:


> §3 Leistungen von Deja vue GmbH
> 
> (1) Deja vue GmbH führt u.a. Produkttests durch. Dabei werden sowohl eigene als auch von Dritten beauftrage Produkttests durchgeführt. Der Proband erhält im Zeitraum von 12 Monaten insgesamt max. bis zu 12 Sendungen mit Produkttests.
> (2) Die Lieferung der Produkttests erfolgt durch Deja vue GmbH an die vom Probanden genannte Adresse.


Ok, maximal also 12 Sendungen...
...minimal macht das demnach wieviel Sendungen???|kopfkrat


----------



## esox_105 (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Sehr suspekt die ganze Geschichte |kopfkrat ...


----------



## tamandua (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Sehr suspekt die ganze Geschichte |kopfkrat ...



In der Tat. |kopfkrat
Es scheint tasächlich für keinen Tester eine Garantie zu geben, welche ihm zusichert, zu testende Produkte zugesandt zu bekommen. Es wird lediglich erwähnt, es seien 9-12 Tests pro Saison vorgesehen. Auch wird nicht mitgeteilt, wann man man mit dem ersten Produkt rechnen darf. Die Formulierungen sind allesamt sehr vage gestaltet...
Das Forum dort ist leider als mehr oder minder tot zu bezeichnen, nähere Infos über Handhabe der Testserien findet man dort also auch nicht.|rolleyes 
Aber es ist ja alles freiwillig. Wer es für richtig hält, dort seine Euronen zu investieren, der soll es eben tun#c.


----------



## bennie (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Frag doch mal Imperial Baits


----------



## esox_105 (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Das Forum dort ist leider als mehr oder minder tot zu bezeichnen


 

Stimmt, um Mitternacht ist auf Friedhöfen mehr los :q :q :q .


----------



## worker_one (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



bennie schrieb:


> Frag doch mal Imperial Baits



Brings nix, weil siehe AGB´s. 



			
				www.carpfisher.info schrieb:
			
		

> *Sind alle Hersteller oder Firmen darüber informiert, dass unter Umständen deren Produkte analysiert werden?*
> Nein, das ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich, da wir nicht ausschließlich im Herstellerauftrag Analysen durchführen, sondern auch selbstständig oder im Drittauftrag Proukte kaufen und testen. Dadurch ist es durchaus möglich, dass einem Hersteller nicht zwangsläufig mitgeteilt wird, dass sein Produkt oder Angebot einer Analyse unterzogen wird. Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## bennie (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



oh man, kein Kommentar mehr


----------



## Mr. Boilie (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Abzocke|abgelehn 


Guckst du hier


Robert


----------



## bubatz01 (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

schaue mal obs snakecity.de noch gibt.war früher ne grosse verbraucherseite,ggf. steht ja da was.


----------



## Lachsy (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> schaue mal obs snakecity.de noch gibt.war früher ne grosse verbraucherseite,ggf. steht ja da was.



du meinst die http://www.snakecirty.de 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## bubatz01 (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

ja die meinte ich,war da das "R" schon immer in der url?


----------



## oknel (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> ja die meinte ich,war da das "R" schon immer in der url?



das ist dann schonwieder ne ganz andre geschichte.....|supergri


----------



## Cerfat (22. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

§7 Zahlungsbedingungen

(1) Für den Versand/Beschaffung/Durchführung der Produkttests fällt eine Versand- und Handlinggebühr in Höhe von einmalig im Jahr EUR 96,00 an.


Spätestens jetzt sollte wohl jedem klar sein was hier abgeht.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Ganz klar: Finger weg!


----------



## carp_master (23. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Ahoi,

man sollte allerdings vorsichtig sein mit den Meinungsäusserungen...
Da ist anscheinend der Anwalt schnell an der Hand...

Ich denke, man kann dem guten Mann keinerlei Vorwurf machen.
Alle Bedingungen stehen in den AGB's und wenn man die nicht liest, dann ist man selber schuld.
Wer diese gelesen hat, der kann sich sein eigenes Urteil bilden...


----------



## die_matrix (23. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

was ist denn gegen Hacken einzuwenden!!!

nee schon klar...

schöner karpfen was hatte der 25pfund??

mfg Longshank X


----------



## Husaberg_501 (23. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

sag mal matrix...

bist hier im falsch thread  gelandet ? |rolleyes


----------



## Pilkman (23. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

@ The_Matrix

Von einer Signatur kann man bei Dir aber auch nicht mehr unbedingt sprechen, hmm? 

Eigentlich sind mehr als 4 Zeilen unerwünscht... #h


----------



## BadPoldi (24. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hi,

auf cipro wurde es verschoben, wird nicht mehr öffentlich gemacht meines wissens...

grund, wie schreib ich das jetzt ohne das ich von der internen Justizia einen Brief bekomme?

ich denke die Aussage reicht oder?

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Cerfat (24. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



BadPoldi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auf cipro wurde es verschoben, wird nicht mehr öffentlich gemacht meines wissens...
> 
> ...



... fällt mir grad ein. Im Fernsehen kommt doch immer diese Sendung wo die Leut so ein Faß ohne Boden bekommen, glaub da ging es das letzte mal um Testfahrer und Testautos.


----------



## friggler (24. August 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Interessante Links:

 Zur Firma... Edit: Link entfernt da jetzt anderer Inhalt(Werbung)

obiger ursprünglicher Link führt nicht mehr zur gewünschten Seite. Das Layout wurde geändert. Bitte diesen benutzen:
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...ga-press.de/impressum.html&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1
 Die Informationen sind nur im Cache von Google sichtbar.
Editende
Scheint also nur die Tochter für "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Angebot und Fakturierung" zu sein.


Erwähnung und Einblicke auch bei...
http://www.antispam.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5378

Eine Suche über die Suchmasch. brachte mir keinen Tester der sich positiv äussert, oder wenigstens etwas zu erhaltenen Waren sagt.
Hinweise auf Rechtsstreit, Anwalt und Klagen, sowie kritische Stimmen, sind dagegen im Netz zu finden.
Dass es sich um eine erwiesenermaßen unseriöse Firma handelt habe Ich aber auch nicht gefunden.
Allgemein:
Zahlen Sie xy Euro (meist als Aufwandsentschädigung oder Porto) , muss nicht, ist aber auch, eine bekannte Betrugsmasche. Entweder erhält man nichts oder wenig minderwertigen Schrott wenn man einer Betrügerfirma aufgesessen ist. Deshalb würde Ich solche Angebote grundsätzlich immer ignorieren. 
Nebenbei- Für das Geld bekomme Ich auch im Laden etwas gutes und weiss was Ich kriege-MIT Garantie und Umtauschrecht ;-)
Firmen die ein Interesse an der Meinung zu Ihren Produkten haben stellen diese auch kostenlos einem ausgewähltem Personenkreis (z.B. Lesern von Fachzeitschriften, und anderen Plattformen wie z.B. dem AB) zur Verfügung und fordern im Gegenzug nur einen Testbericht oä.

Andreas[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Darf doch jeder anbieten wie und was er für richtig hält.

Was mich mehr ärgert ist,dass gestern alleine 5 Mails von dieser Seite in meiner Mailbox landeten. Also richtiges Spamming.

Die "versprachen" bei Anmeldung in dem Forum 49 und ein paar zerquetschte Euros.

Die kriegt man natürlich nicht ausbezahlt)

Die "spart" man, weil das mitmachen dort wohl 49 Euro kosten soll und man bei Anmeldung über diesen Link nix zahlen muss.

Pro Jahr fuffzich Euro von jedem Mitglied, da würde das Anglerboard ja prima dastehen)


----------



## Pilkman (7. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...pro Jahr fuffzich Euro von jedem Mitglied, da würde das Anglerboard ja prima dastehen)



Auaha, jetzt haben die den Thomas auf Ideen gebracht... #t :q


----------



## Sailfisch (7. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darf doch jeder anbieten wie und was er für richtig hält.



Nö.   Er muß das geltende Recht beachten. Sprich z.B. keine Nazisymbole o.ä.
Wediterhin wäre die Sache dann strafbar, wenn von vorne herein keine Lieferung geplant wäre, dann ist das ganze nämlich ein Betrug. Müßte im Einzelfall die Staatsanwaltschaft feststellen, z.B. mit einer Hausdurchsuchung. In derlei Fällen wäre sie aus meiner Sicht wichtiger, als bei einem Angler der ein Bild mit einem Fisch einsetzt und schreibt: Der Fisch schwimmt wieder! |uhoh: 
Aber ich will mich nicht schon am frühen morgen aufregen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Nö.  Er muß das geltende Recht beachten.


OK:, hast recht.
Kann also jeder anbieten was und wie er will sofern er die Regeln/Gesetze beachtet.


----------



## Sailfisch (7. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> OK:, hast recht.



Juristenprivileg!


----------



## friggler (7. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

@Thomas
Geh doch mal auf den 2. Link  den Ich gepostet habe ;-)
Scheinbar schreiben die ja öfter mal "versehentlich" Leute an. Oder hast Du deren Dienste in Anspruch genommen? ;-)
Unaufgefordertes Anschreiben ist ja verboten -> Antispamgesetz!
In dem Fall wäre es sinnvoll das Spamming zu melden, da eine feststellbare Firma dahinter steht. 
Ich finde diese Spammerei WIEDERLICH und extrem NERVIG.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo, wir möchten nicht näher auf das Thema eingehen, sondern hier lediglich bei der Erklärung behilflich sein.

Die Behauptung bzw. die Annahme, dass die durch uns versendete Mail Spam sei ist unrichtig. Es handelte sich, wie aus dem textlichen Inhalt der Mail erkennbar, um eine Mail an Personen von denen wir annehmen muessen, dass der Inhalt der Mail fuer diese Personen von besonderem Interesse ist.

Daher irren die Personen die glauben hier sei gegen Gesetze verstossen worden, denn die, die glauben die Mail zu Unrecht erhalten zuhaben, haben keinen Schadenersatz- oder sonstigen Anspruch gegen uns aus § 823 Abs. 1 BGB wegen Eingriffs in den eingerichteten privaten oder geschäftlichen Betrieb. Ein solcher Schadenersatzanspruch setzt - anders als der Unterlassungsanspruch aus dem entsprechenden anzuwendenden § 1004 BGB - ein Verschulden voraus. Ein Verschulden unsererseits ist jedoch nicht festzustellen.

Wir betreiben alleine und mit Partnern im Internet diverse Newsletterlisten. Das Versenden von Newslettern an Personen, die sich zuvor in eine der Listen eingetragen haben, stellt im Internet eine gängige Werbepraxis dar. Zudem haben wir uns in der besagten Mail fast ausschliesslich an die Personen gewandt, die bereits unsere Seite bzw. das alte Forum kennengelernt haben, welches aktuell gegen das neue ersetzt wurde.

Es ist natuerlich nicht auszuschließen, dass die E-Mail Adressen der Personen die zu unrecht glauben die Mail erhalten zu haben, von Dritten in eine unserer Newsletterlisten eingetragen wurden, so dass wir möglicherweise überhaupt keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür hatten, dass diese Personen die Zusendung des Newsletters nicht wünschten.

In diesem Falle hätten wir nicht schuldhaft im Sinne des § 276 Abs. 1 BGB gehandelt.

Eine vorsätzliche Verwirklichung des Tatbestandes eines unerlaubten Eingriffs in den Privat und/oder Gewerbebetrieb der sich Beschwerenden kommt mangels Kenntnis der Tatbestandsvoraussetzungen nicht in Betracht.

Auch eine Verletzung von Sorgfaltspflichten liegt nicht vor. Das Versenden von Werbe E-Mails an Personen, deren E-Mail-Adresse in eine Newsliste eingetragen wurde, ist für sich nicht pflichtwidrig. Der Gefahr, dass es in Einzelfällen durch Fehleintragungen auch zur unerwünschten Zusendung von E-Mails kommen kann, wird durch den dann bestehenden Unterlassungsanspruch, der eine Wiederholung nach dem Zusenden der ersten E-Mail wirksam verhindern kann, hinreichend Rechnung getragen.

Nach dem Eintrag in einer unserer Newslisten, oder die einer unserer vielzähligen Partner, erhält der Eintragende über die genannten Mailadresse eine Bestätigungsmail zur Anmeldebestätigung (Doppel Opt In Verfahren). Auch wenn wir die besagte E-Mail ohne vorherige Bestätigungsmail versandt hätten, würde es sich bei dieser E-Mail um die erste Reaktion auf die Eintragung handeln, ohne dass wir zuvor Kenntnis davon hätten erlangen können, dass der sich Beschwerende eine Zusendung nicht wünscht.

In dem letzten Urteil des BGH wurde auch nochmals genau darauf hingewiesen, dass Mails versendet werden duerfen, von denen man im Glauben ist, dass diese Mails dort (naemlich beim Empfaenger - wie schon oben erwaehnt) von Wichtigkeit sein koennten. Auch dies ist bei unserer Mail der Fall. Wichtig insofern, dass wir in unserem Club einen regen Zulauf haben und durch besagte Mail nicht Werbung dafuer gemacht wird, dass die Empfaenger etwas kaufen sollen, sondern dass wir bereit sind ihnen 49,90 EUR zu schenken.

Zur weiteren kurzen Erklärung: 
Auf die angesprochene Mail, die an rund 17.000 Empfänger versendet wurde kamen gerade mal 7 Abmeldungen und 1 (!!!) Beschwerde ansich über die Mail. Da wir mit der Deja vue GmbH zu einem der größten Mailversender gehören und wöchentlich mehr als 10 Millionen E-Mails versenden und dies bereits seit fast 10 Jahren, wissen wir sehr genau was wir tun und was erlaubt und was nicht erlaubt ist. Zu unseren Kunden gehören große Unternehmen wie Dow Jones, Bet and win und Otto Versand, ebenso wie Parteien (CDU, SPD, FDP) und Verbände wie das Deutsche Institut für Normung (DIN), alle vertrauen seit vielen Jahren auf unsere Zuverlässigkeit - da ist es schon abenteuerlich, wenn in einem Board - in dem es eigentlich darum geht den Interessen seines Hobbys nachzukommen - von mehr oder weniger Unwissenden immer wieder der Versuch unternommen wird einen anzuprangern. Es ist bestimmt wichtiger und auch dem Board, sowie seinen Betreibern zuträglicher, nur Sachen zu posten die eine reelle Grundlage und Substanz haben. Unsubstantielle Beiträge sollten alleine schon darum nicht gepostet werden um sich selbst nicht als Unwissend zu outen oder in rechtlich relevante Gefahr zu begeben, und erst recht nicht dazu um "Stimmung" zu machen. Denn die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass ein solcher "Schuss" meist nach hinten los geht. 

Ich erinnere nur daran, dass es in einer Diskussion in einem anderen Board, von einem User die Behauptung aufgestellt wurde in unserem Club würde es 4 unzufriedene Mitglieder geben. Auch diese Behauptung hat sich sehr schnell als Lüge herausgestellt. Nur um des lieben Friedens willen wurde unsererseits diese Behauptung nicht weiter strafrechtlich verfolgt.

Trotz allem - Alles Liebe von Horst [editiert wegen Schleichwerbung]

__________________
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Erholsame Zeit am Wasser und nur Dicke 
wünscht Euch Horst [editiert wegen Schleichwerbung]


----------



## Palerado (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Diese "Rechtsbelehrung" über E-Mails ist ja ziemlich klasse wenn auch wenig interessant.

Warum nimmst Du keine Stellung zu den Vorwüfen oder Vermutungen die hier geäußert werden?

...

komische Sache das.


----------



## argon08 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

also 
spätestens jetzt sollten alle alarmglocken bei wirklich jedem aufheulen!! und sich von einigen(seiten,personen und firmen) fernhalten

carpfisher.xyz ich würde ja herzlich willkommen sagen aber finde momentan nicht den richtigen § deswegen lasse ich es


----------



## Lachsy (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Wichtig insofern, dass wir in unserem Club einen regen Zulauf haben und durch besagte Mail nicht Werbung dafuer gemacht wird, dass die Empfaenger etwas kaufen sollen, sondern dass wir bereit sind ihnen 49,90 EUR zu schenken.



So mal meine meinung, und das ist nur meine.
Sie verschenken also 49,90 € und für was? für eine mitgliedschaft ihn ihrem Club, wo ich monatlich 8 € bezahlen soll, und für 12 monate gebunden bin.
für was bitte?
Wenn ich es auf ihrer seite richtig lese, um mir günstigere Angebote für Angelsachen zu machen? Das internet ist sooooooooooo gross und da gibt es kostenlose informationen zu Angelsachen..............siehe hier.

zum andere finde das sie testangler suchen auf der einen art schön, aber dafür geld zu löhnen ..........hat ein faden beigeschmack. 
Erinnert mich an den Anruf "wollen sie produkte testen" für 20 € pro packet bekommen sie neue produkte.............das ende vom lied, die firma war im gespräch im TV was wurde geliefert? Müll, abgelaufene Sachen. 

Wenn sie doppel opt-in betreiben müssten die jeweiligen user irgendwo eine mail bekommen haben die diese Bestätigen müssen. 

Das hier ist meine meinung
mfg Lachsy


----------



## meckpomm (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Ach der Horst ist mal wieder auf Kundenfang...
Tja im anderen Forum hast du es nicht geschafft und ich denke hier wirst du es auch nicht schaffen.
du hast es damals nicht geschafft deine Produkte richtig zu vermarkten sondern hast den halbjuristen raushängen lassen. Das wirkt auf potentielle Kunden abschreckend, aber das weisst du als Marketing Experte ja selbst.
Schöne Geschichte, zwei Beiträge im Board und schon verwarnt. Haben noch nicht so viel Geschafft.

MfG Rene


----------



## Sailfisch (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Daher irren die Personen die glauben hier sei gegen Gesetze verstossen worden, denn die, die glauben die Mail zu Unrecht erhalten zuhaben, haben keinen Schadenersatz- oder sonstigen Anspruch gegen uns aus § 823 Abs. 1 BGB wegen Eingriffs in den *eingerichteten privaten oder geschäftlichen Betrieb*. Ein solcher Schadenersatzanspruch setzt - anders als der Unterlassungsanspruch aus dem entsprechenden anzuwendenden § 1004 BGB - ein Verschulden voraus. Ein Verschulden unsererseits ist jedoch nicht festzustellen.



Das muß ein neues Rechtsinstitut sein, im aktuellen Palandt (wichtigster BGB-Kommentar) konnte ich dazu nichts finden. Es gibt einen eingerichteten und ausgeübten Gewerbebetrieb, der ist aber hier schon deshalb nicht relevant, weil die vermeintlich zugespamten User als Privatpersonen betroffen sind. Ich schlage vor, daß schlagen sie noch mal nach.



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Es ist bestimmt wichtiger und auch dem Board, sowie seinen Betreibern zuträglicher, nur Sachen zu posten die eine reelle Grundlage und Substanz haben. Unsubstantielle Beiträge sollten alleine schon darum nicht gepostet werden um sich selbst nicht als Unwissend zu outen oder in rechtlich relevante Gefahr zu begeben, und erst recht nicht dazu um "Stimmung" zu machen. Denn die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass ein solcher "Schuss" meist nach hinten los geht.
> 
> Ich erinnere nur daran, dass es in einer Diskussion in einem anderen Board, von einem User die Behauptung aufgestellt wurde in unserem Club würde es 4 unzufriedene Mitglieder geben. Auch diese Behauptung hat sich sehr schnell als Lüge herausgestellt. Nur um des lieben Friedens willen wurde unsererseits diese Behauptung nicht weiter strafrechtlich verfolgt.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, daß Sie hier - trotz "Alles Liebe" - drohen wollen. |kopfkrat  Soetwas mag ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht und bitte daher in Zukunft, auch von impliziten Drohungen abzusehen.

Ich hätte aber eine andere Frage, unabhängig ob Spam oder nicht. Ich bekomme derweil so viele Spammails, daß es auf die eine auch nicht mehr ankommt.
Mich interessiert viel mehr "das System", was hinter der Internetpräsenz steckt. Auch wenn ich meinen Kopf schon bis zum Bärsten angestrengt habe, mir ist einfach noch kein System eingefallen, wo ich 100 € einbezahle und 200 € rausbekomme, ohne was dafür zu tun. So soll es aber doch bei Ihnen sein, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? |kopfkrat  Ich zahle Summe A und bekomme Einstiegspaket im Wert von >A + zusätzliches Testmaterial, welches ich behalten darf? Ich frage mich, wer ist der edle Spender, wo kommt das Geld her.
Der erste Eindruck der hier entsteht ist klar, Scheeballsystem. 

Ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber der Versuch der Belehrung in Bezug auf die Spammail ist gescheitert, für die Erklärung des Konzepts wünsche ich mir inständig, daß Sie mehr Erfolg haben.


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

@carpfisher.xyz: Viel interessanter als die Jura-Nachhilfestunde wäre vielleicht eine Erläuterung über das Angebot carpfisher.info.


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

OK - um es nicht zu lang zu machen, möchte ich kurz auf unterschiedliche Fragen antworten:

Zu Palerado: Gerne nehme ich zu allem Möglichen Stellung, insbesondere, wenn es sich um unsere beiden Dienstleistungen handelt. Keine Stellung nehme ich zu irgendwelchen, auf Unwahrheiten begründeten Vermutungen. Also wenn Du eine sachliche Frage hast, dann stelle sie und ich werde darauf antworten.

Zu Lachsy: Vielen Dank für die Frage, aber ich würde es (und ich will Ihnen da nicht zu nahe treten) für sinnvoller halten, bevor Sie etwas posten, sich genau über den Sachverhalt zu informieren. Es bringt uns nicht weiter wenn Sie über "Äpfel" reden und "Birnen" meinen. Der monatliche Beitrag für Club-Mitglieder ist NICHT 8 EUR sonder 1,99 EUR. Die Preise die wir über unsere zertifizierten Händler für die Angler heraushandeln unterscheiden sich enorm zu den Preisen die ein einzelner Angler im Internet bekommt. Das hat die Vergangenheit klar gezeigt und daher haben wir auch einen so großen Zulauf.
Eigentlich finde ich es unwürdig, auf eine Unterstellung, unsere Test-Angler würden evtl. irgendwelchen Müll zum Testen bekommen, zu antworten, will es aber trotzdem gerne tun. Wobei Sie sich eigentlich mit der Frage schon selbst disqualifiziert haben (sorry für den harten Ton) denn wer unsere Website aufruft und die bereits online gestellten Testergebnisse und Berichte liest, wird erkennen, dass es alles andere als Müll ist was dort getestet wird. Zum Doppelt Opt In ist zu sagen, dass E-Mail Adressen, alleine schon aus technischen Gründen, nur in unsere Datenbank kommen können, wenn es eine Bestätigungsmail gegeben hat.

Zu meckpomm: Es ist immer wieder schön Leute in unterschiedlichen Foren zu treffen. Gibt es eigentlich noch jemanden der Dir glaubt?

Zu Sailfisch: Ich muss Sie da leider enttäuschen, das war ehrlich und lieb gemeint. Wir bzw. ich gehöre nicht zu den Menschen, die drohen, das ist nicht mein Niveau. Ohne hier unser Unternehmenskonzept preisgeben zu wollen, versuche ich es kurz zu erklären:
Bei unserem Club gibt es drei Gruppen die Vorteile daraus erzielen sollen. 1. der Kunde, der hat eindeutig seine Vorteile in Super Preisen und zusätzlichen Leistungen die unsere zertifizierten Händler gewähren.
2. der Händler, der bekommt neue Kunden, die er bisher noch nicht hatte und kann Produkte in div. Mischkalkulationen anbieten um damit noch einen zus. Profit zu machen.
3. das sind wir - die Vermittler, wir leben auch von einer Mischkalkulationen unterschiedlicher Dienstleistungen und natürlich nicht zu vergessen von einem nicht unerheblichen jährlichen Beitrag den die zertifizierten Händler an uns zahlen müssen.
Das ganze hat mit Schneeballsystem absolut nichts zu tun. Denn alleine schon die Regeln unserer Club-Mitgliedschaften regeln, dass die Mitglieder nicht nach aussen werben sollen/dürfen. Wir halten nichts von diesen Schneeballsystemen und würden diese auch nicht anwenden.
Zu den SpamMails - das war keine Belehrung, denn dies würde mir nicht zustehen. Das waren sachliche Darstellungen unserer Rechtsabteilung versucht meinerseits in halbwegs verständliche Worte zu fassen. Ich hatte ja bereits mitgeteilt in welch großem Umfang wir Mails versenden. Da kommt es immer mal wieder, auch zu gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen. Bisher waren wir noch nie die unterlegene Partei. Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so.

Liebe Grüße Horst


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Sorry,

ich war gerade am Schreiben und konnte nicht so schnell antworten. In diesem Board darf ich keine weiteren Erläuterungen zu carpfisher... abgeben, da dies als Schleichwerbung angesehen wird. Wenn dies hier so ist muss ich mich daran halten.

Wie sich das in einer PN verhält, weiss ich nicht und konnte nichts darüber lesen. Wenn es erlaubt ist dann direkte Fragen an mich via PN.

Liebe Grüße Horst


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo Horst,

da das Angebot gestellt wurde, vernünftige Fragen zu stellen, möchte ich gern folgendes wissen:

*Was für Preisnachlässe welchen Produkts habt ihr für Clubmitglieder KONKRET bei den zertifizierten Partnerhändlern herausgehandelt?*

Ich will weder wissen, WER Eure zertifizierten Händler sind, noch wer das begünstigte Clubmitglied ist - insofern dürfte es keinen Grund geben, auf Geschäftsinterna und den Schutz der Partnerunternehmen hinzuweisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Sorry,
> 
> ich war gerade am Schreiben und konnte nicht so schnell antworten. In diesem Board darf ich keine weiteren Erläuterungen zu carpfisher... abgeben, da dies als Schleichwerbung angesehen wird. Wenn dies hier so ist muss ich mich daran halten.
> 
> Wie sich das in einer PN verhält, weiss ich nicht und konnte nichts darüber lesen. Wenn es erlaubt ist dann direkte Fragen an mich via PN.


*Das stimmt nicht!*
Verboten wurde lediglich die Schleichwerbung, bei der zusätzlich zu den Postings zweimal mit carpfisher.info gezeichnet wurde.


----------



## Lachsy (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

naja für den Vip Mitglied vieleicht ja mit 1,99 € im monat
aber für die testangler verlangen sie 8 € pro monat, vieleicht sollte sie sich auch mal ihr FAQ durchlesen .



> 4.) Was kostet die Teilnahme als Test-Angler?
> Eigentlich gar nichts. Denn jeder Teilnehmer erhält wenn er als geeignet ausgewählt wurde Gutscheine im Wert von ca. 100 EUR. Für diese Leistung, die Dir den Zugang zu unserem Verbraucherprogramm und die Teilnahme als Test-Angler ermöglicht, erheben wir eine kleine Teilnehmerpauschale in Höhe von nur 8 Euro im Monat bei einer Laufzeit von 12 Monaten also 96 Euro im Jahr.



Gutschein im gesamtwert von 100 € und zahle dafür 96 € ?

Wie definieren sie eigendlich geeignet? 

wenn ich also ihre Firmenseite anschaun, dann sind ihre Zielgruppe folgende leute

alter zwichen 15 und 55 Jahren (merkwürdig, das forum erst ab 18 jahren)
Hohes nettoeinkommen, das Karpfenangeln ein teurer sport ist.
Durchschnittliche Bildung 

gut das alles auf mich nicht passt 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht!
> Verboten wurde lediglich die Schleichwerbung, bei der zusätzlich zu den Postings zweimal mit carpfisher.info gezeichnet wurde.



Danke Thomas, ich wollte gerade die Frage stellen, ob Horst trotz seiner Verwarnung zu den aufgeworfenen Fragen sachlich Stellung nehmen kann.

Zumindest diese Frage wäre dann geklärt...


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Gutschein ist nicht gleich Gutschein. Die Frage ist, ob man damit was anfangen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Zumindest diese Frage wäre dann geklärt...


Logo, da dürften einige Interesse dran haben.

Ich hätte auch ne Frage zum Prozedere bei den Tests, dazu ein Zitat von der Seite:



> Jeder Test wird von mind. drei, meist mehreren unterschiedlichen Personen durchgeführt. Diese Personen diskutieren im Vorfeld und zum Abschluss mit der Redaktion das Prüfprogramm und die Bewertungskriterien. Ein gemeinsamer Konsens legt dann das Testprogramm, sowie das Ergebnis fest.



Dann erscheint bei einem Brolly Test am Schluss der Satz:
Dieser Test wurde von unserem Test-Angler Lucas Nestler durchgeführt.

War Lucas Nestler jetzt 3 Personen?
Handelt es sich um einen Flüchtigkeitsfehler?
Gehört Lucas Nestler zur öfter erwähnten Redaktion und hat die Testergebnisse gesammelt??
Oder wurde das Brolly nur von einer Person getestet??

Wieso wurde bei diesem Test der Tester explizit erwähnt, beim Test der Shimanorolle ist aber weder ein Tester noch ein Autor angegeben?
Ebensowenig beim Test der Imperial Baits von Nollert

Insgesamt stehen da bis jetzt 12 Tests, letztlich nur oben genannte drei entsprechend ausführlich.

Bei bis jetzt 23 eingetragenen "Testern" konnte also jeder bis jetzt 1,56 Produkte testen.

Konnten diese Produkte von den Testern behalten werden (gab es also je 3 mal das einzelne Produkt, da ja laut Testbedingungen mindestens 3 Tester das jeweilige Produkt testen) oder wurde ein Produkt von 3 Testern getestet und nur einer davon konnte es behalten?


----------



## esox_105 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Gutschein ist nicht gleich Gutschein. Die Frage ist, ob man damit was anfangen kann.


 

editiert by Thomas9904, nicht Anglerboardstil!!, bitte haltet unseren normnal üblichen Ton ein


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... zum Hintern abwischen sind sie wahrscheinlicht zu klein  .


editiert by Thomas9904, nicht Anglerboardstil!!, bitte haltet unseren normnal üblichen Ton ein


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr den Thread nicht unnötig zerredet, sonst wird es unübersichtlich. 

Wir möchten doch auch nicht, dass konkret gestellte Fragen im allgemeinen Gewusel untergehen... #h


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Ich bin ja auch sehr auf die Antwort gespannt...#h


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo Pilkmann,
gern will ich die Frage beantworten, kann allerdings nicht alles aufführen, da wir täglich mehr als 30 Anfragen weitergeben.

1. Baitrunner LC für 145,00 plus kostenlos 1000mtr. Technium Schnur

2. Delkim RX Plus für 125 das Stück bei 3 St. Abnahme

3. JRC STI 2 Man Bivy für 169 

Das sind so die Produkte aus den letzten Tagen.


----------



## meckpomm (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo Horst

Also ich glaube mir kann man schon noch glauben, du hast bestimmt noch den Beitrag aus dem anderen Forum gespeichert. Ich bin auch da meckpomm gewesen, und ich habe dir dort mehrmals sehr sachliche Fragen gestellt, auf die mir mehrfach mit irgendwelchen ausweichenden Geheimhaltungsklauseln geantwortet wurde. Es waren alles Fragen, die durchaus im Interesse potentieller Mitglieder waren, u.a. auch derart wie sie Pilkman hier gestellt hat. Deshalb bin ich wohl in der Lage mir mein eigenes Urteil bilden zu können. 
Meine Glaubhaftigkeit öffentlich in Frage zustellen nehme ich ganz einfach mal nicht so ernst. Grundsätzlich verbiete ich mir aber der höfflichkeithalber solche aussagen von dir, weil wir uns nicht so eng kenne, als du das beurteilen könntest.

einige dieser Fragen waren: Was habt ihr für welche Anzahl der Mitglieder bereits aushandeln können? (Bitte keine theoretischen Beispiele sondern konkrete Angaben) Wie wollt ihr den Qualitätstandard für eues Produktes Testangler gewährleisten? Nicht jeder der bereit ist, 96Euro zu bezahlt ist ein guter Testangler. Welche Produkte habt ihr generell getestet, was konntet ihr damit bei den Firmen bewirken?

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo Horst,

gut, das sind doch mal konkrete Aussagen zu einem wesentlichen Teil der Gegenleistungen, die man lt. Deiner Homepage für eine Clubmitgliedschaft erwarten kann.

*Weiterhin würde mich interessieren, welche HÄNDLERGRUPPEN - keine konkrete Firmennennung #h - bei Euch "zertifiziert" sind, d.h. auf welche Sortimente können sich Preisanfragen beziehen?

Zweite Frage: WIEVIELE Händler sind bei Euch GEGENWÄRTIG eingetragene Partner, d.h. an wieviele Unternehmen werden diese Preisanfragen weitergeleitet?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Meine konkreten Fragen aus dem Posting *hier* sind zwar noch nicht beantwortet, ein paar weitere konkrete Fragen zum "Preisbrecherclub" auf der Seite hätte ich trotzdem noch:

Unter anderen werden dort folgende Punkte als "Vorteile" aufgezählt, für die der monatliche Betrag fällig wird:



> Bearbeitung von bis zu 5 Preis-Anfragen monatlich
> 
> Ziel der Preisverhandlungen ist es bei einem von uns verifizierten Händler einen hohen Prozent Nachlass heraus zu handeln



Frage dazu: 
Ziel ist es...., das heisst ja dass ein Preisnachlass sein kann, aber nicht sein muss, es ist ja nur das Ziel und keine Garantie?? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Bezieht sich der genannte Preisnachlass (laut Bewerbung bis zu 50%) auf den Preis des "verifizierten" Händlers oder orientiert sich das am UVP oder gar an den im Netz ermittelbaren günstigsten Preis für ein Produkt?

Sicher kann man auch mitteilen ohne in "Geschäftsgeheimnisse" einzudringen, wie hoch der durchschnittliche Rabatt bezogen auf den UVP für ein Clubmitglied bisher war und ob die Preise unter den im Netz zu ermittelnden günstigsten Preisen für die gleichen Produkte lagen. Schön wäre dazu nicht nur eine reine Behauptung, sondern wenn das verifiziert werden könnte.



> weiterhin soll der verkaufende Händler zu speziellen Sonderleistungen (Beispiel: kostenloser Versand, Geschenkbeigabe u. A.), animiert werden



Frage dazu: 
Der Händler soll animiert werden......
Bedeutet wie oben auch ja keine feste Zusage einer Sonderleistung, sondern lediglich den Versuch diese zu erreichen, oder verstehe ich das falsch??



> Nutzung des Passwort gesicherten Online Bereiches


Das ist ja auch in allen kostenlosen Angebote nim Netz so, das nur angemeldete User (auch wenn sie nichts bezahlen) Zugang zu passwortgeschützten Bereichen haben, oder liege ich da auch falsch?



> Zugang zu allen aktuellen Preisangeboten


Siehe oben, gleiche Frage



> Sofortige Information nach bekannt werden der Angebote





> bevorzugte und preiswertere Teilnahme an unseren Testfischen und Fish Ins


Was heisst "bevorzugt" in diesem Falle (z. B. begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl und Clubmitlgieder kommen zuerst?? Wenn ja, wie viele solcher Testfischen/FishIns haben mit welcher geplanten Teilnehmerzahl stattgefunden, wie viele Leute kamen dann tatsächlich??).
Wie % macht der Nachlass bei solchen Veranstaltungen für die Clubmitglieder aus?



> Super Sonder Rabatte auf unsere eigenen Produkte


Ist die Firma auch Hersteller? Von welchen Produkten??



> Kostenlose Übersendung der Kataloge unserer verifizierten Händler


Jeder Händler ist ja froh um jeden neuen Kunden, die Kataloge kriegt man ja auch so normalerweise (nicht bei allen) kostenlos, oder sehe ich das falsch?



> Legitimation sich als VIP Club Mitglied mit der persönlichen Karte auszuweisen.


Nett)


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Zu den Fragen von Thomas9904,

ich kann nicht ausschliessen, dass es mal zu einer kleinen Änderung kommen kann, so wie in diesem angesprochenen Fall des Brolly. Da es kompliziert ist, möchte ich versuchen es zu erkären.

Dieser Brolly wurde uns von Heinz Kersten von cipro... zum Test angeboten. Es sollte ein neues Bivy getestet werden, welches allerdings dann, als es soweit war, noch nicht lieferbar war. Der schlug Heinz Kersten vor, dafür alternativ das/den Brolly zu testen. Nach dem Test sollte das Produkt versteigert werden und der Erlös einer Kinderhilfsorganisation, die sich damit beschäftigt schwerst kranken Kindern letzte Wünsche zu erfüllen, zugute kommen. Der Brolly wurde dann an unseren Tester Lucas Nestler geschickt. Währenddessen gab es Meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen Heinz Kersten und unserem Unternehmen, die dann soweit gipfelten dass wir uns nicht anders wehren konnten und die Staatsanwaltschaft in Münster einschalten mussten. Daher möchte ich nicht mehr darüber sagen, da es sich derzeit um ein schwebendes Verfahren handelt.
In diesem Fall war es also nicht so, dass wir das Produkt 3 x zur Verfügung hatten um unseren Vorgaben nachzukommen, auch war uns der Weg verschlossen weitere bei der Watersportz... zu bestellen. Daher gab es dieses Produkt nur einmal bei einem Tester, der seine Aufgabe wirklich gut gemacht hat. Weitergehende Angaben wurde dazu gemacht um dem lieben Lucas Nestler behilflich zu sein, seine eigene Website aufzubauen, auf der er auch den Produkttest vorstellt. Weiterhin bleibt es natürlich den Test-Anglern freigestellt ob sie ihren Namen veröffentlicht haben wollen oder nicht, dem müssen wir nachkommen. Leider sind derzeit nur sehr wenige Tests online, hier liegt noch ein ganzer "Stapel" herum, leider fehlt die Zeit.
Bisher konnten alle Produkte bei den Testern verbleiben.


----------



## havkat (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin würde mich interessieren, welche HÄNDLERGRUPPEN - keine konkrete Firmennennung  - bei Euch "zertifiziert" sind



Wer hat sie zertifiziert?
Nach welchen Maßgaben? (ISO 9000 ff ?)

Zertifizieren kann nun nicht jeder.
Zumindest nicht, wenn das Zertifikat nicht mehr sein soll, als ´ne Verzierung des Briefkopfes.


----------



## Cerfat (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Editiert by Thomas9904, bitte im Ton vernünftig bleiben und auch so formulieren dass es klar als eigene Meinung erkennbar ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:


> Wieso wurde bei diesem Test der Tester explizit erwähnt, beim Test der Shimanorolle ist aber weder ein Tester noch ein Autor angegeben?
> Ebensowenig beim Test der Imperial Baits von Nollert



Dann heisst es:


> Bisher konnten alle Produkte bei den Testern verbleiben.


was aber meine Frage nicht vollständig beanwortet:


> (gab es also je 3 mal das einzelne Produkt, da ja laut Testbedingungen mindestens 3 Tester das jeweilige Produkt testen) oder wurde ein Produkt von 3 Testern getestet und nur einer davon konnte es behalten?


Wobei in meiner Frage noch das Wort "mindestens" auftauchen müsste (also mindestens je 3 mal das einzelne Produkt)


----------



## ruhrangler (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

@ carpfisher.......

mich würd mal interssieren wie ihr SPAM definiert, spam ist es für mich wenn mich jemand mit werbung anschreibt um die ich NICHT gebeten habe.

vor allem würd mich interssieren wie ich auf euren verteiler komme ohne mich dort eingetragen zu haben.
KLARE FRAGE: WIE KOMMT IHR AN MEINE MAIL ADRESSE ??

im endeffekt handelt ihr mit euren mails genauso wie die, die mir immer ne penisverlängerung anbieten und genauso empfinde ich es wenn ihr mich ungefragt anschreibt.........SPAM

LG von einem der auf dem briefkasten nen aufkleber hat wo draufsteht: keine werbung bitte..........


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Weitere Antworten:

zu meckpomm: Wer sachlich korrekt und höflich fragt bekommt entsprechende Antworten. Wer dies nicht tut, muss mit dem alten deutschen Sprichwort leben: "...wie man in den Wald ruft, so hallt es heraus..." - Im Übrigen waren meine Antworten an Dich immer so, wie ich es hier als angestellter Mitarbeiter vertreten kann. Auch ich unterliege Vorgaben und daran halte ich mich.

zu Pilkman: wir haben unterschiedliche Händlergruppen, meist sind es so genannte Allroundanbieter, aber es sind auch welche dabei, die nur Carp Tackle anbieten.

Wir wollten es auf 10 Händler beschränken, aber die Anzahl der Bewerber übersteigt dies. Daher es bisher mehr als 10 Händler aber weniger als 30. 3 durchlaufen gerade eine Testphase.

zu Thomas: 
aus rein rechtlicher Grundlage können wir keine Garantien übernehmen, da nicht wir die Preise machen sondern die Händler. Basis ist immer der UVP. wobei wir dabei schon in Detailverhandlungen gehen, aber letztendlich macht der Händler den Preis und bietet evtl. Zusatzleistungen. Einen genauen Durchschnittspreis kann ich nicht reinen Gewissens nennen, da ich ansonsten alle Transaktionen durchgehen müsste, aber ich glaube wir haben unser Ziel erfüllt. Einmal konnte ein Produkt mit mehr als 70 Prozent Nachlass weitergegeben werden.
Ich muss widersprechen, dass nicht alle kostenlosen Angebote auch kostenlosen Online Bereich anbieten. Alleine schon in einigen Erotikbereichen kann man kostenlos Mitglied werden und muss zahlen wenn man den Mitgliedsbereich einsehen will usw.

Bevorzugt heisst ganz klar, dass bei Veranstaltungen auf die wir Einfluss nehmen können unsere Club-Mitglieder bevorzugt werden. Da alles noch sehr neu ist, hat es noch keine Veranstaltung gegeben.

zu havkat: Wir maßen uns tatsächlich an ausgewählte Händler zertifizieren zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Auch nun wieder bleiben noch ne Menge Fragen offen, hab aber keine Lust mehr das jetzt wieder einzeln rauszusuchen (nur als Beispiel das mit den eigenen Produkten).

Nur so als Tipp zu einer Marketingmaßnahme, da ja alles recht schwammig ist ohne jede feste Zusage 





> aus rein rechtlicher Grundlage können wir keine Garantien übernehmen, da nicht wir die Preise machen sondern die Händler. Basis ist immer der UVP. wobei wir dabei schon in Detailverhandlungen gehen, aber letztendlich macht der Händler den Preis und bietet evtl. Zusatzleistungen. Einen genauen Durchschnittspreis kann ich nicht reinen Gewissens nennen, da ich ansonsten alle Transaktionen durchgehen müsste, aber ich glaube wir haben unser Ziel erfüllt


Bietet den Leuten ein Jahr kostenlose Mitgliedschaft an (OHNE jede Kosten für den User), wenn sie dann zufrieden sind, wäre das mit Sicherheit die beste Werbung für ein solches Projekt und die Leute dann sicher auch bereit zukünftig dafür zu zahlen.

*Ich persönlich würde für ein solches in meinen Augen "schwammig" zu nennendes Angebot sicherlich nicht im Voraus Geld bezahlen.*

Wie gesagt, nur ein Tipp....


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

zu ruhrangler:
Ich glaub Dir gerne das es nervig ist etwas zu bekommen, was man nicht will. Also der einfachste Weg, Du teilst mir Deine Mailadresse mit, die ausgetragen werden soll und ich kümmere mich persönlich darum - OK?

zu Thomas:
Ich hatte bereits mitgeteilt, dass es den Test-Anglern frei steht genannt zu werden oder nicht. Lucas wollte genannt werden um auch ein wenig für seine Seite zu werben. Es müsste eine Verlinkung vom Testergebnis zu seiner Seite geben.

Wenn ich mitteile, dass bisher alle Produkte bei den Test-Anglern verbleiben durften, dann ist dem auch so, egal ob 1, 2, 3 oder mehr von der gleichen Sorte getestet wurden. Oder hab ich die Frage falsch verstanden. Dann bitte nochmals stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Naja, entweder es gibt von jedem Produkt mindestens 3 Exemplare/Sets, damit jeder Tester eines behalten kann, oder es gibt nur eines, dass das von drei Testern abwechselnd getestet wird und dann aber letztlich auch nur einer behalten kann.

Oder ich formuliere die Frage anders:
Es gibt also von jedem zu testenden Produkt immer mindestens 3 Testexemplare??


----------



## ruhrangler (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

thx fürs angebot, aber mir kam gerade eine bessere idee, ich hab mein mailprogramm angewiesen bei einem eingang in meinen spamordner diesen an carpfischer weiter zu leiten, auch die mit der penisverlängerung, falls IHR aus MEINEM newsletter ausgetragen werden möchtet, schreibt mir einfach eure adresse und ich kümmer mich persönlich drum, OK ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

@ ruhrangler:
Ich hab an 5 meiner Emailaddis diese Mail gekriegt, davon sind mindestens zwei nur für den "boardinternen Verkehr" und wurden noch nie ausserhalb genutzt oder sonstwie verwendet, weiss auch nicht wo ich da "angeklickt" haben sollte.....

Aber es gibt ja die Löschtaste)


----------



## esox_105 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ ruhrangler:
> Ich hab an 5 meiner Emailaddis diese Mail gekriegt, davon sind mindestens zwei nur für den "boardinternen Verkehr" und wurden noch nie ausserhalb genutzt oder sonstwie verwendet, weiss auch nicht wo ich da "angeklickt" haben sollte.....
> 
> Aber es gibt ja die Löschtaste)


 

Lachsy weiss doch für alles einen Rat:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84052


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

zu Thomas:

was bitte ist daran schwammig. Sollten wir etwa unsere Kunden anlügen und sagen, dass wir dies oder das erzielen ohne es vorher zu wissen. Zu solchen Abenteuerlichkeiten lassen wir uns nicht hinreissen. Zum Einen wäre es kaufm. völlig unsinnig, würde ganz und gar gegen den guten Glauben und die Guten Sitten verstossen und so etwas erwartet man von uns. Lieber Thomas in allen Ehren, bei uns ist nichts schwammig sondern, wie Du selbst festgestellt hast, genauestens erklärt. Jeder kann frei entscheiden ob er mitmachen will.
Warum versuchst Du hier, anderen glauben machen zu wollen unser Angebot sei schwammig?

Welcher vernünftige Kaufmann bietet seinen Kunden auf sein eigenes Risiko so etwas Unvernünftiges an. Wahrscheinlich wurden schon häufig (nicht von Dir) solch unsinnige Vorschläge unterbreitet und kleinere Selbständige haben sich dazu hinreissen lassen, was glaubst Du wohl warum es in Deutschland so viele Insolvenzen gibt. Wir sind das Land in dem "Geiz geil ist" und jeder glaubt alles geschenkt bekommen zu müssen. Kein Wunder, dass wir mit dieser Einstellung sehr weit hinten in Europa sind. 

Wir machen da nicht mit. Wir bieten eine klar definierte Dienstleistung und stehen zu dem was wir versprechen können. Und im Übrigen war unser Angebot welches wir in der hier häufig zitierten Mail gemacht haben, schon mehr als Gut. Wir haben nämlich allen Neuanmeldungen versprochen auf die 49,90 EUR als Einmalbetrag zu verzichten.

Als kleines Beispiel: Frag doch morgen wenn Du unterwegs bist, doch mal Deinen Fleischer ob er auf das Geld für Fleisch und Wurst verzichten möchte (wegen Fleischskandel usw), und anschließend noch Deinen Bäcker ob er Dir noch die Schrippen kostenlos gibt. Also lasst doch bitte die Kirche im Dorf. Wir sind hier kein "Wald und Wiesen" Unternehmen, die so unsere Kunden  ködern muss.


----------



## Lachsy (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

klar eine TF5 rausschicken und mal sehn woher sie die adressen die meinst gekauft sind her haben.

oder die haben alle Praktikanten und die tippen die Telefonbücher ab |supergri , oder 1 € jobber |supergri 

Also schon mal 2 leute die kein Doppel opt-in bestätigt haben. Ein schelm der böses dabei denkt 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## ruhrangler (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

möglichkeiten dem entgegen zu wirken gibt es bestimmt genug, aber eins ist doch wohl klar, es ist immer arbeit, selbst nur die löschen taste zu drücken ist ne bewegung die ich mir sparen könnte, vom eintrag in die spamregeln und dem adressfilter mal ganz zu schweigen, normaler weise müssten wir ne aufwands entschädigung dafür bekommen............


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> was bitte ist daran schwammig.


Weil nur der Versuch garantiert wird aber kein Ergebnis, das ist für mich schwammig.
Die genau "definierte Dienstleistung" ist abgesehen von den passwortgeschützten Zugang und der Membercard ja nichts konkret zählbares, sondern wie Du selber schreibst:


> Sollten wir etwa unsere Kunden anlügen und sagen, dass wir dies oder das erzielen ohne es vorher zu wissen





> Wir haben nämlich allen Neuanmeldungen versprochen auf die 49,90 EUR als Einmalbetrag zu verzichten.


Stimmt, und die "Neuanmeldung" bekommt dafür einen sich selbst verlängernden Jahresvertrag mit entsprechenden Kosten )



> Wir sind hier kein "Wald und Wiesen" Unternehmen, die so unsere Kunden ködern muss.


Das widerspricht sich aber in meinen Augen mit dem "verschenken" von den 49 Euro, denn ob man einen Teil oder alles "verschenkt" dürfte doch den großen Unterschied nicht machen, weder an der Situation in Europa wie Du schreibst, noch beim Bäcker oder Fleischer )


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lieber Thomas,

auch das ist eine falsche Aussage. 

Nochmals meine Frage, warum versuchst Du "Stimmung" zu machen mit falschen Darstellungen?

Jeder Vertrag ist bei uns mit einer Frist von 3 Monaten kündbar. Ebenfalls gibt es ein Rücktrittsrecht von 14 Tagen.

Warum erwähnst Du so etwas nicht und versuchst nur das für Dich angeblich Negative aufzuschreiben?

Wenn Du mir eine Verwarnug erteilen kannst, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du hier als Moderator tätig bist. Und meines Wissens nach sollten Moderatoren auch neutral sein. Dies kann ich leider bei Dir nicht erkennen.

Sorry - aber so ist es nun mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

In Euren FAQ`s zu den Testern habe ich nochwas gefunden, das mich wirklich stutzig gemacht hat, da unsere Juristen ein solches Gesetz nicht kennen:
Da steht unter Punkt 8:


> 8.) Mit welchen oder wie vielen Firmen arbeiten wir zusammen?
> Wir sind ein eigenständiges und unabhängiges Unternehmen und um unsere Aktivität und Auftraggeber vor Verfälschungen der Analysen zu schützen, ist es gesetzlich verboten hier öffentlich Namen bekannt zu geben.



Da würde sowohl mich persnlöich wie auch unsere Juristen interessieren welches Gesetz das denn genau sein sollte (weil die sich das noicht vorstellen können, aber man lernt ja nie aus).

Ich bin mir sicher dass Du das entweder selber weisst oder über Eure juristische Abteilung im Haus schnell abklären kannst.


----------



## esox_105 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Wenn Du mir eine Verwarnug erteilen kannst, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du hier als Moderator tätig bist. Und meines Wissens nach sollten Moderatoren auch neutral sein. Dies kann ich leider bei Dir nicht erkennen.


 


Tja manchmal ist Thomas als Mod unterwegs, und manchmal als er selbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Lieber Thomas,
> 
> auch das ist eine falsche Aussage.
> 
> Nochmals meine Frage, warum versuchst Du "Stimmung" zu machen mit falschen Darstellungen?



Ähhhh??
Ich mache keine Stimmung, ich zitiere aus den auf Eurer Seite veröffentlichten Clubbedingungen:



> § 4 Dieser Vertrag wird für 12 Monate geschlossen und verlängert sich automatisch wenn er nicht mit einer Frist von 3 Monaten vor Ablauf von einer der Parteien gekündigt wird.



Also nicht mit einer Frist von 3 Monaten (jederzeit) kündbar, sondern nur 3 Monate vor Ablauf, geschieht das nicht, verlängert sich der Vertrag automatisch, also genau was ich geschrieben habe:
Ein sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag.

Link: Klick>>, dann runterscrollen zu den Clubbedingungen


----------



## friggler (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Die Behauptung bzw. die Annahme, dass die durch uns versendete Mail Spam sei ist unrichtig. Es handelte sich, wie aus dem textlichen Inhalt der Mail erkennbar, um eine Mail an Personen von denen wir annehmen muessen, dass der Inhalt der Mail fuer diese Personen von besonderem Interesse ist.



Als Spam wird unerwünscht zugesandte Mail bezeichnet. Ob der Inhalt nach Ihrem eigenem Versender-Gutdünken für den Empfänger interessant ist/sein könnte, oder nicht spielt dabei keine Rolle!!
Die Versender der Viagxx Mails könnten ja auch annehmen das der Inhalt von Interesse sein könnte 
Es IST aber ungewollt zugesendet und somit Spam!!
Der Gesetzgeber macht einen Unterschied zwischen Privatpersonen und Firmen.
Soweit Ich weiss, dürfen Firmen angeschrieben werden wenn der Inhalt möglicherweise von Interesse ist. Für Privat gilt diese Ausnahme-Regelung meines Wissens nicht. 




carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Nach dem Eintrag in einer unserer Newslisten, oder die einer unserer vielzähligen Partner, erhält der Eintragende über die genannten Mailadresse eine Bestätigungsmail zur Anmeldebestätigung (Doppel Opt In Verfahren). Auch wenn wir die besagte E-Mail ohne vorherige Bestätigungsmail versandt hätten, würde es sich bei dieser E-Mail um die erste Reaktion auf die Eintragung handeln, ohne dass wir zuvor Kenntnis davon hätten erlangen können, dass der sich Beschwerende eine Zusendung nicht wünscht.



Wer sich in eine solche Liste einträgt bekundet seinen Willen Mails zu erhalten.
Somit ist es nicht unerwünscht zugestellt und somit kein Spam. 
Ob der Gesetzgeber das sog. Doppel Opt In (Bestätigung der Eintragung duch Zusendung einer Bestätigungsanfrage an die angegebene Mailadresse und Rücksendung) vorschreibt, um Missbrauch durch Fremdeintragung oder Eintragung durch den Versender vorzubeugen, kann Ich nicht genau sagen. Das lässt sich aber ja leicht herausfinden. 





carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> In dem letzten Urteil des BGH wurde auch nochmals genau darauf hingewiesen, dass Mails versendet werden duerfen, von denen man im Glauben ist, dass diese Mails dort (naemlich beim Empfaenger - wie schon oben erwaehnt) von Wichtigkeit sein koennten.



Zu dem "interessanten" Inhalt habe Ich ja weiter oben Stellung bezogen. Wichtig ist die Nachricht wohl erst recht nicht-meine Ich.
 Auch hier gilt Firma oder Privatempfänger?? Siehe ebenfalls oben.



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Auch dies ist bei unserer Mail der Fall. Wichtig insofern, dass wir in unserem Club einen regen Zulauf haben...


Auch ein reger Zulauf ist keine Berechtigung- den haben die die mit Potenzmitteln werben evtl. auch



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> ... und durch besagte Mail nicht Werbung dafuer gemacht wird, dass die Empfaenger etwas kaufen sollen, sondern dass wir bereit sind ihnen 49,90 EUR zu schenken.



 "Werbung dafür machen dass Sie etwas verschenken" mag Ihnen nobel erscheinen.
Es ist und bleibt aber Werbung... Siehe schon wieder oben.
Weiterhin möchte Ich sagen dass MEIN VERSTÄNDNIS von Geschenken ein grundsätzlich anderes ist. Für Geschenke zahle Ich auch im Anschluss nichts
Also wenn Sie 49,90 Euro verschenken, melde Ich mich gerne...
...wenn Ich dafür etwas bezahlen soll habe Ich kein Interesse, dann könnte Ich es gerade noch als Bonus oder Rabatt sehen...





carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Unsubstantielle Beiträge sollten alleine schon darum nicht gepostet werden um sich selbst nicht als Unwissend zu outen oder in rechtlich relevante Gefahr zu begeben,
> und erst recht nicht dazu um "Stimmung" zu machen. Denn die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass ein solcher "Schuss" meist nach hinten los geht.





carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Ich erinnere nur daran, dass es in einer Diskussion in einem anderen Board, von einem User die Behauptung aufgestellt wurde in unserem Club würde es 4 unzufriedene Mitglieder geben. Auch diese Behauptung hat sich sehr schnell als Lüge herausgestellt. Nur um des lieben Friedens willen wurde unsererseits diese Behauptung nicht weiter strafrechtlich verfolgt.



Es tut mir leid, aber irgendwie habe Ich auch das unbestimmte Gefühl dass rechtliche Konsequenzen implizit angedroht werden,  es kann natürlich auch sein dass  Ich es falsch verstehe und es nur nett gemeint ist...

Dennoch ist es jedem freigestellt wenn er unerwünschte Werbung erhält dies zu melden. Gute Informationen zu dem Thema bekommt man auf dem von mir genannten Link. Dieses Forum beschäftigt sich genau mit dem Problem.

Eine Stellungsname Ihrerseits in dem Forum würde Ich mit grösstem Interesse verfolgen, bitte informieren Sie mich - am besten hier im Thread, meine E-Mailadresse möchte Ich Ihnen ungern geben- wenn Sie das beabsichtigen.

Alle Angaben meinerseits sind nach bestem Wissen, ohne Anspruch auf rechtliche Richtigkeit, und geben nur meine persönliche Meinung wieder.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## bennie (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

voll lustig, der will uns hier alles so toll erklären wie er jemanden (nicht) verarscht ...... meinste das bringt dir Kunden? 

probiers mal in Schildau...........


----------



## Sailfisch (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Nachdem meine erste Frage mit der Quadratur des Kreise beantwortet wurde, habe ich nur noch eine letzte Frage: Wie kommt es eigentlich, daß hier alle so skeptisch sind? Wo sind denn Ihre zufriedenen Nutzer, nach eigenen Angaben immerhin 800? Ist darunter kein Anglerboarduser? Keiner der sich positiv über Sie äußern will?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Keiner der sich positiv über Sie äußern will?


Dürfen die doch nicht, laut Bedingungen.........


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dürfen die doch nicht, laut Bedingungen.........


Tja, warum denn nicht?


----------



## esox_105 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Keiner der sich positiv über Sie äußern will?


 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dürfen die doch nicht, laut Bedingungen.........


 

... oder es gibt keinen |kopfkrat .


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

In den Bedingungen steht (Zitat):


> § 3 Den Club-Mitgliedern ist es untersagt öffentlich über die Vorteile dieser Club-Mitgliedschaft sich zu äußern.


----------



## esox_105 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> In den Bedingungen steht (Zitat):
> 
> Zitat:
> § 3 Den Club-Mitgliedern ist es untersagt öffentlich über die Vorteile dieser Club-Mitgliedschaft sich zu äußern.


... und was ist mit den Nachteilen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> ... und was ist mit den Nachteilen?


Da hab ich (noch?) nix gefunden...


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



			
				carpfisher.xyz schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir sind das Land in dem "Geiz geil ist" und jeder glaubt alles geschenkt bekommen zu müssen...Wir machen da nicht mit...


Merkwürdig, bis vor wenigen Minuten habe ich -naiv wie ich anscheinend bin- noch geglaubt, dass das vermeintlich hinter dieser Firma stehende Konzept, wohl zum größten Teil auf eben dieser "Geiz-ist-geil-Mentalität" beruhen würde.|rolleyes Warum sonst sollten sich gutgläubige Karpfenangler für Ihre Dienstleistung überhaupt interessieren?! 


carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> ...Jeder kann frei entscheiden ob er mitmachen will...


Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll:
Wohl der einzig positive Aspekt, den ich persönlich bisher an der ganzen Sache finden konnte.:m


----------



## esox_105 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Zitat:
> ... und was ist mit den Nachteilen?
> Da hab ich (noch?) nix gefunden...


 

Ganz einfache Rechnung: Jede Medailie hat 2 Seiten, oder wo Licht ist gibts auch Schatten :m .


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo,

also irgendwie konnte der Verlauf des Threads bisher meine rein persönlichen Bedenken nicht ausräumen... |kopfkrat 

... allein die bloße Nennung von Namen und Begriffen wie Quadriga Press, Deja Vue GmbH, Newslettergeschäft, Emailadressen in einem Atemzug mit Carpfisher.info wirft für mich mehr Fragen auf, als hier wahrscheinlich zu den einzelnen Beziehungen untereinander beantwortet werden kann oder soll.


----------



## friggler (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

@ esox + Thomas
evtl. sind das dann "negative Vorteile" #c

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo Horst,

mir ist gerade noch eine Frage eingefallen, die mich seit einiger Zeit interessiert:

*Bei Ebay gibt es einen Verkäufer namens "Carpfisherinfo", der bisher hauptsächlich Stand Alone Newsletter als Auktionen angeboten hat. 
Da bei der Wahl des Nutzernamens bei Ebay ja eine rein zufällige Namensgleichheit bzw. -ähnlichkeit zu Deinem Projekt "Carpfisher.info" vorliegen kann, würde mich interessieren, ob Du oder Personen Deiner Firma auch hinter diesem Verkäufer bei Ebay stehen oder nicht.*


----------



## havkat (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



			
				carpfisher.xyz schrieb:
			
		

> zu havkat: Wir maßen uns tatsächlich an ausgewählte Händler zertifizieren zu können.



Zwischen Anmaßung (um dich zu zitieren) und einer Akkreditierung (lat. accredere = Glauben schenken) die berechtigt verwertbare Zertifikate auszustellen liegt ein, gar nicht so feiner, Unterschied.


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Sorry,

ich war gerade in einem Meeting und habe völlig den Anschluss hier verloren, gibt es irgendjemand der schon lange und dringend auf eine Antwort wartet?

Vielleicht aber auch nochmals zur Erklärung. Ich bin gerne bereit auf Fragen zu unseren beiden Dienstleistungen von carpfisher... Auskunft zu geben, die stehen hier zur Disposition. Weitergehende Fragen, auf die ich aus firmenpolitischen Gründen nicht eingehen kann, darf oder will, werden meinerseits unbeantwortet bleiben.


Gruß Horst


----------



## Sailfisch (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Bitte nur um Erklärung warum sich keiner positiv äußert, respektive äußern darf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Fürs erste würde mir schon mal eine Entschuldigung für Deine Unterstellung genügen, ich würde falsche Aussagen machen.

Hierrum gehts:


> > Lieber Thomas,
> >
> > auch das ist eine falsche Aussage.
> >
> ...



Davon ab stehen so viele detaillierte Fragen die noch unbeantwortet sind in diesem Thread, da warten noch viele auf entsprechende Antworten - aber keine Panik:
Besser vernünftig beantworten als "Hauptsache schnell"...


----------



## cipro (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*







Ähm ... sorry ... dies ist natürlich meine persönliche Meinung! Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lieber Havkat,

wenn mein Lateinlehrer nicht völlig abgedreht war, habe ich folgendes in Erinnerung: die lateinische Bezeichung für Akkreditierung ist "credere", also "glauben".

Wenn man dies jetzt erweitert könnte man sagen, es ist ein Verfahren, in dem eine maßgebliche Stelle formell anerkannt, dass eine Stelle kompetent ist, bestimmte Aufgaben zu erfüllen.

Das war der Hintergrund meiner Aussage. Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch - errare humanum est.


----------



## ruhrangler (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

boa carpfischer, was willste du eigentlich hier noch reissen, meinste ernsthaft du kannst dir hier noch irgendwo einen hinterm ofen hervor locken der dir was abkauft ??????

merkste denn nicht wie heftig du die leute ( KUNDEN) hier abfuckst.....

errare humanum est, um deine worte zu benutzen, denk mal drüber nach.....................


----------



## argon08 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

das manche leute nicht merken das sie unwillkommen sind#q#q|thinkerg:|licht


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lieber Thomas,

gerne würde ich mich entschuldigen, wenn es dazu eine Veranlassung gebe. Du zitierst den §4 unserer AGB. Der Vertrag kann mit einer Frist von 3 Monaten vor Ablauf... usw. gekündigt werden. Das bedeutet im Klartext, dass man den Vertrag auch direkt nach Zustandekommen kündigen kann, dann ist man auch in dieser 3-monats Frist, ebenso wie direkt spätestens 3 Monate vor Ablauf.

Du gehst also völlig fehl in Deiner anderen Annahme.

An Deiner Vorgehensweise ist zu erkennen, dass Du nicht an einer Diskussion über die Dienstleistung Interesse hast, sondern Du versuchst in den Vertragsbedingungen irgendetwas negatives gegen uns zu finden. Mit Nichtwissen behaupte ich, dass dies Dein Ziel ist. Auch wenn ich dann in einem Posting Dir dies widerlege, versuchst Du die Dinge wieder so zu drehen, dass Sie "gut in die Stimmung" des Boards passen. Daraus kann nichts werden. Schon alleine aus dem Grund, da Du nichts gesetzwidriges in unseren AGB finden wirst, wir bezahlen unsere Justitiare nicht dafür um "Blödsinn" zu verzapfen.

Also sag uns doch einfach mal Deine persönlich Meinung, was Du an unseren Produkten gut findest und was Du nicht gut findest, oder nicht verstehst, dann bin ich gerne weiter bereit darauf zu antworten.


----------



## Sailfisch (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

@Kritiker
Nun laßt ihn doch mal erklären! Im Strafrecht gilt die Unschuldsvermutung.

@Carpfisher
mit juristischen Ausführungen würde ich mich zurückhalten, da scheinen Deine Kenntnisse nicht besonders ausgeprägt zu sein. Die Ausführungen zur Kündigungsfrist gehen fehl.
Es wäre übrigens schön, wenn Du mal die wesentlichen Fragen beantworten könntest und nicht ständig zu irgendwelchen "Nebenkriegsschauplätzen" Stellung nehmen würdest. Möglichst vor dem nächsten Meeting.


----------



## Blauortsand (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

ich hatte mich schon über die e-mail von carpfischer.info gewundert und gar nicht darauf reagiert und es als spam abgetan!

habe mich nur gewundert, angelspam zu erhalten!

ach ja habe nur diese seite des threats gelesen und mir reicht das auch auf solche werbeaktionen kann ich getrost verzichten und es ist meines erachtens nach so für ein board oder shop zu werben!!!


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo Horst,

gibt es auf diese meine Frage noch eine Antwort?



Pilkman schrieb:


> ... mir ist gerade noch eine Frage eingefallen, die mich seit einiger Zeit interessiert:
> 
> *Bei Ebay gibt es einen Verkäufer namens "Carpfisherinfo", der bisher hauptsächlich Stand Alone Newsletter als Auktionen angeboten hat.
> Da bei der Wahl des Nutzernamens bei Ebay ja eine rein zufällige Namensgleichheit bzw. -ähnlichkeit zu Deinem Projekt "Carpfisher.info" vorliegen kann, würde mich interessieren, ob Du oder Personen Deiner Firma auch hinter diesem Verkäufer bei Ebay stehen oder nicht.*


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lieber Ruhrangler,

Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber für wie naiv und unerfahren hälst Du uns eigentlich. Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes dass wir unsere Dienstleistungen einstellen werden, nur weil es einige wenige gibt, die sie nicht verstehen. Obwohl meine Schulzeit schon fast 30 Jahre vorbei ist, kann ich mich noch gut an die Worte eines Lehrers erinnern, der einem begriffsstutzigen Schüler einmal sagte: "...Intelligenz lässt sich leider nicht knüppeln..."

Aber mal allen Ernstes. Wir haben hier bisher zwei Dienstleistungen sehr erfolgreich auf den Markt gebracht. Demnächst werden es mehr. Die selbsternnante neue Szene wird wohl oder übel mit uns in Zukunft leben müssen. Wir sind weder Feiglinge, noch ist das Geschäft uninteressant, also machen wir so erfolgreich weiter wie wir gestartet sind. Da sind Deine Wünsche weniger als 0 (Null).

Die deutsche Karpfenanglerszene hat ca. 17- 19 Tausend Angler, davon verfügen 63 Prozent über einen Internet Anschluss und davon wiederum nutzen ca. 70 Prozent die Foren - also ca. 8000 Personen. Nach unseren Aufzeichnungen und Überprüfungen haben sich in letzter Vergangenheit, insgesamt 58 Personen etwas unwillig zu uns geäußert. Richtig negativ eingestellt waren es weniger als 30 Personen, also weit weniger als 0,5 Prozent.

Und Du glaubst allen Ernstes wir könnten nicht erfolgreich sein. Nicht nur die Zahlen sprechen gegen Dich, auch die Anzahl unserer Mitglieder.


----------



## argon08 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

kennt ihr das fass ohne boden von bizz??


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Mehrere Antworten:

zu Sailfish:
Du kannst Dir versichert sein, auch in dem Wissen, dass ich kein Jurist bin, dass meine Ausführungen ausreichend Substanz haben, da wir dieses Geschäft (also nicht carpfisher...) sondern das allgemeine schon einige Jahre machen. Wenn allerdings, und damit meine ich nicht Dich, anderer Meinung ist, bin ich/wir gerne bereit uns an entsprechender Stelle zu streiten.

Zu Pilkman:
Ich hatte in einem meiner letzten Postings mitgeteilt worauf und wie ich antworten möchte. Ansonsten ufert das hier zu sehr aus.


ALLGEMEIN:
Ich bin derzeit schon etwas unter Zeitdruck, da ich hier im Büro noch einiges erleidigen muss, da ich vom 11. bis 18. zum Fischen unterwegs bin. Ich klinke mich daher immer mal kurz aus, und werde dann ansonsten versuchen abends von zuhause noch einiges zu beantworten, bzw. am morgigen Vormittag. Ansonsten stehe ich dann gerne wieder ab dem 19.9. zur Verfuegung.


----------



## ruhrangler (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

"...Intelligenz lässt sich leider nicht knüppeln..."
begriffsstutzigen Schüler ???????

jetzt schlägst doch wohl 13 und für dich ist es gleich 5 vor 12 mein guter..............

du solltest dich mit deinen persönlichen äusserungen tunlichst zügeln, hier hat dich NOCH niemand persönlich angegriffen und das du so unter druck gerätst liegt wohl weniger an mir.

solltest du nochmal so mit mir sprechen , gibt es äpfelchen und nüsschen für dich.........


----------



## tamandua (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lieber Horst, auch weiterhin bleiben für viele User hier sehr interessante  Fragen unbeantwortet. So zum Beispiel die Frage nach dem Grund, warum sich kein Mitglied des elitären Clubs äußern darf- noch nicht einmal positiv. Dabei wäre positive Rezension von zufriedenen Mitgliedern doch ungemein förderlich für das Projekt. Wieso also wird dies untersagt?
Zudem, um diese unbeantwortete Frage noch einmal aufzuführen, interessieren sich nach wie vor einige User dafür, wie ihr an die jeweiligen E-mail Addressen kommt, wo es doch eigentlich laut Deiner Aussage geradezu ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist, eine Mail von euch zu erhalten, so man sie nicht angefordert hat.


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> ... Zu Pilkman:
> Ich hatte in einem meiner letzten Postings mitgeteilt worauf und wie ich antworten möchte. Ansonsten ufert das hier zu sehr aus. ...



Okay, danke. Das reicht mir eigentlich auch als Antwort, ohne dort groß etwas hinein interpretieren zu wollen.


----------



## Buster (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

...und wieder nur Geschwafel zu Nebensächlichkeiten - Antworten auf gestellte Fragen wirds hier auch nicht geben.

Es wird auch in Zukunft immer unbedarfte und naive Menschen geben die sich von schönen Worten blenden lassen - und dementsprechend wird es immer Menschen geben die daraus Profit schlagen wollen.
Dies war eine von mir aufgestellte These die natürlich nicht den Anspruch erhebt mit den Themen in diesem Tröööt auch nur im mindesten zu tun zu haben.

*Hier noch ein Zitat eines mir bekannten Gebrauchtwagenverkäufers:*
_"Jeden Morgen steht ein I.d.i.o.t auf - ich muss nur warten bis er mir über den Weg läuft !!!"_


----------



## Lenzibald (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Also ein Super Team haben die. Mit 5 JAHREN  Schon Teammitglid alle Achtung.


Vor- u. Name: Luis Demian 
Wohnort: Berlin 
Region: Berlin 
Familienstand: ledig 
Kinder: 0 
Geburtstag: 29.09.2001 
Beruf: Kita Man 
Hobbys: Angeln, Mama, Sina 
Carphunter seit: 2005


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

@ Lenzibald

Ach naja, das mit dem Kleinen im "Team" empfinde ich eher als amüsant - sollte ja eigentlich klar sein, dass er da nur spaßenshalber aufgeführt ist.


----------



## Sepp0815 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> ich war gerade in einem Meeting und habe völlig den Anschluss hier verloren, gibt es irgendjemand der schon lange und dringend auf eine Antwort wartet?
> 
> ...



hmm, verfolge diesen Tread schon ne weile und muss feststellen das Horst schon ein Problem damit hat ein paar Beiträge zu lesen und die darin vorkommenden Sachlichen und Spezifischen Fragen zu beantworten. Desweiteren hilft es nicht sich dann hinter der Aussage zu verstecken das man gerade in einem Meeting war und somit den Anschluss verloren hat. Das allein würde mir schon zu denken geben...( wenn es jemand schon nicht mal schafft so einen Tread im Auge zu behalten wie will er dann mit einer vielzahl an Kunden klar kommen???)
Also meiner Meinung nach würde ein renomierter, seriöser Geschäftsmann sich schon etwas mehr bemühen die eventuelle Kundschaft mit Sachlichen und Kompetenten Postings zu beruhigen/überzeugen.
Aber wie gesagt das alles ist lediglich meine Meinung!


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

wieder mehrere Antworten:

zu ruhrangler:
lies bitte einfach nochmal mein Posting. Wenn Du Deine Person dort hinein interpretierst, dann kann ich nichts dafür. Wenn ich der Meinung gewesen wäre Dich persönlich anzusprechen, dann hätte ich dies auch getan.

zu tamandua:
diese Regeln wurden durch uns aufgestellt. Damit muss jeder unserer Club-Mitglieder leben. Keiner wird gezwungen unserem Club beizutreten. Nochmals zu den Mails, obwohl dies nicht die Dienstleistungen von carpfisher... betrifft. Wir sind soweit transparant, dass wir unsere Datenbanken über einen Fremdanbieter (der größte und seriöseste auf dem europäischen Markt) abwickeln. Da ist es einfach nur möglich in diese Datenbank zu kommen, mit Doppelt Opt In. Noch nicht einmal mir persönlich ist bzw. wäre es möglich meine eigene Mailadresse dort einzutragen ohne die Bestätigungsmail beantwortet zu haben.

zu Buster: 
Warum versuchst Du hier anderen glaubhaft machen zu wollen, wir würden jemand "blenden" ?

zu Lenzibald:
ohne Worte, aber ein wirklich ernst gemeinter Rat von mir: Du solltest an Dir arbeiten... Danke Pilkmann

zu Sepp:
Ich bin hier in der glücklichen Lage, dass nicht ich unsere Kunden alle im Auge behalten muss. Weiterhin kann es auch nicht meine Aufgabe sein, hier Leute von der Qualität unserer Dienstleistungen zu überzeugen, denn zum Einen würde dies gegen die Boardregeln (Schleichwerbung) verstossen, zum anderen braucht es keine Überzeugung, wir sind hier alles erwachsenen Mitteleuropäer und diese Menschen muss ich nicht beruhigen und auch nicht überzeugen, die können alle alleine entscheiden. Frei - unabhängig und unbeeinflusst.


----------



## Cerfat (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Buster schrieb:


> *Hier noch ein Zitat eines mir bekannten Gebrauchtwagenverkäufers:*
> _"Jeden Morgen steht ein I.d.i.o.t auf - ich muss nur warten bis er mir über den Weg läuft !!!"_



Diesem Spruch ist nichts weiter hinzuzufügen, ....

Und da man schnell was falsches gesagt hat, aber anderswo nennt man sowas "Abzocke wie sie im Buche steht", Amen.

... denn kann man nur hoffen das hiermit vielleicht so mancher doch noch bekehrt wird der nicht über den Tellerrand schauen kann.


----------



## Sailfisch (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> zu tamandua:
> diese Regeln wurden durch uns aufgestellt. Damit muss jeder unserer Club-Mitglieder leben. Keiner wird gezwungen unserem Club beizutreten.



Damit hat sich die Dubiosität des Angebots weiterhin manifestiert, für mich ist die Sache damit klar.
Ich bestreite übrigens - mit Nichtwissen, aber fester Überzeugung - daß Ihr bereits 800 Member habt.


----------



## Lenzibald (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Servus. Hoppala bin glaub ich falsch verstanden worden. Das war nicht böse sonder eher als super gemeint. Sollten weit mehr Junge angeln gehen dann habens keine Zeit unfug zu treiben. Hab selber öfters einen Kleinen Angler dabei ist 9 der fängt das glaubt keiner der nicht selber sieht.


----------



## Nordangler (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lieber carpfisher.xyz 
Mit Interesse lese ich nun die ganzen Postings. Nebenbei habe ich mir auch eure Klauseln sprich euern Vertrag durchgelesen.

Auch wenn ich selbst nicht auf Karpfen fische und vieleicht auch nicht sonderlich intelligent bin, schrillen bei mir fast alle Alarmglocken, wenn ich deine Aussagen und eure Klauseln lese.

Warum versuchst du eure Klauseln anders zu interpretieren als was sie fest bei euch nachzulesen sind?

Ich selber habe damals bei meinem Einstand hier im Board schnell Verwarnungspunkte eingehandelt. Gott sei Dank wurde dies durch regen und fairenTelefongesprächen mit den Mods wieder gelöscht. Daher weiß ich, dass die Mods wirklich neutral sind oder jedem eine Chance geben. Bei deinen Beiträgen sehe ich, dass du es in Frage stellst, ob die Mods neutral sind. 
Thomas hat doch nur eine Klausel von euch, Wort für Wort übrigens, hier mit eingestellt.

Wenn euer Unternehmen wirklich so seriös ist, wie du behauptest, hätte ich an deiner Stelle einige Sachen hier nicht weiter nieder geschrieben.
Mich persönlich würde es für euch und jeden anderen auch freuen, wenn alles sauber und rechtens ist.

Andersrum kann man jetzt auch sagen, Negativwerbung hat eine sehr hohe positive Werbung, da jetzt durch diesen Thread viele aufmerksam geworden sind und eure Seite schnell mal besuchen.

Nichts zu Trotz finde ich doch einiges recht seltsam.
Sven


----------



## Lachsy (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Nochmals zu den Mails, obwohl dies nicht die Dienstleistungen von carpfisher... betrifft. Wir sind soweit transparant, dass wir unsere Datenbanken über einen Fremdanbieter (der größte und seriöseste auf dem europäischen Markt) abwickeln. Da ist es einfach nur möglich in diese Datenbank zu kommen, mit Doppelt Opt In. Noch nicht einmal mir persönlich ist bzw. wäre es möglich meine eigene Mailadresse dort einzutragen ohne die Bestätigungsmail beantwortet zu haben.



Dann stelle ich mal ein paar fragen.

Eure Emails werden doch von Ihnen versendet über unitedmailer.de.
und für Diese Domain sind sie C-Admin. 
Diese firma ist doch fürs versenden von emails zuständig, oder liege ich da falsch?.

Tja nicht jeder kann ein header lesen aber viele, und auch der link der hinter dem bildchen mit werbung von ihnen ist 

Also Lese ich aus ihren ausführungen heraus das sie ihre email adressen kaufen?. Dann nennen sie den anbieter wegen T5F versendung. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordangler (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lachsy ich liebe dich!!!!
Bitte noch mehr Licht, damit ich noch mehr verstehen kann.


Sven


----------



## Buster (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Dieser Tröööt wird immer amüsanter - herrlich.

Ich könnte hier mit schönen Worten erwiedern das ich an keiner Stelle geschreiben habe das carpfisher jemanden "blenden" will - aber eigentlich hab ich gar keine Lust dazu.
Wer hier erwartet das seine Texte genau gelesen und verstanden werden der hat sicherlich auch die Beiträge der anderen Schreiber genau gelesen und verstanden. 
Da sind Vorwürfe ich würde behaupten carpfisher würde jemanden blenden sicherlich ein Versehen und eventuell der Tatsache zuzuschreiben das jemandem die Thematik so langsam aus den Fingern gleitet.

Ich werde mich vermutlich nicht mehr zu diesem Thema äußern - allerdings werde mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht beobachten und abwarten wann carpfisher sich mit Hinweis auf knappe Zeit (oder ähnlichem) aus den erfolglosen Versuchen seiner Rehabilitation verabschiedet...


----------



## sammycr65 (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> "Ich werde mich vermutlich nicht mehr zu diesem Thema äußern - allerdings werde mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht beobachten und abwarten wann carpfisher sich mit Hinweis auf knappe Zeit (oder ähnlichem) aus den erfolglosen Versuchen seiner Rehabilitation verabschiedet..."



Meeting, Buster, es heißt Meeting!:q


----------



## Lachsy (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Buster schrieb:


> Dieser Tröööt wird immer amüsanter - herrlich.
> 
> Ich könnte hier mit schönen Worten erwiedern das ich an keiner Stelle geschreiben habe das carpfisher jemanden "blenden" will - aber eigentlich hab ich gar keine Lust dazu.
> Wer hier erwartet das seine Texte genau gelesen und verstanden werden der hat sicherlich auch die Beiträge der anderen Schreiber genau gelesen und verstanden.
> ...



wer schreibt hier von blenden? Hat keiner hier behauptet .Meine infos sind im internet jedem verfügbar, und googeln hilft. Und es sind meine persönliche fragen und meinungen.


so nochwas zu opt-in und doppel op-in
http://de.wikipedia.7val.com/wiki/Opt-In/7val-fit-sid=d11cc858d5def86fc44348e7e0941210
mfg Lachsy


----------



## Buster (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

uppps - hab ich mich da etwas verschwommen ausgedrückt ?!
sorry - tut mir leid.

Selbstverständlich bezog sich mein Posting auf carpfishers Vorwurf ich würde ihm "blenden" vorwerfen. |rolleyes


----------



## tamandua (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> zu tamandua:
> diese Regeln wurden durch uns aufgestellt. Damit muss jeder unserer Club-Mitglieder leben. Keiner wird gezwungen unserem Club beizutreten.



Natürlich wird niemand gezwungen, sich so reich beschenken zu lassen. Allerdings ist nach wie vor die Frage, warum sich nicht einmal die Beschenkten, zufriedenen Tester lobend äußern dürfen. Wie gesagt, im Interesse des Projektes. Das wäre doch nur zuträglich.



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Nochmals zu den Mails, obwohl dies nicht die Dienstleistungen von carpfisher... betrifft. Wir sind soweit transparant, dass wir unsere Datenbanken über einen Fremdanbieter (der größte und seriöseste auf dem europäischen Markt) abwickeln. Da ist es einfach nur möglich in diese Datenbank zu kommen, mit Doppelt Opt In. Noch nicht einmal mir persönlich ist bzw. wäre es möglich meine eigene Mailadresse dort einzutragen ohne die Bestätigungsmail beantwortet zu haben.



Mag durchaus sein, aber wenn ich recht verstanden habe, dann hat beispielsweise Thomas keinesfalls ein Bestätigungsmail beantwortet, einen Bestätigungslink angeklickt oder sonstwie seine Zustimmung zum Erhalt der Mails kundgetan- von keiner der offenbar angemailten fünf Addressen aus, die teils gar nur intern verwendung finden und nur wenigen Personen bekannt sein dürften. Wie also lässt es sich erklären, dass er Mails bekommt, obwohl er sich nicht in die Datenbank des größten und wohl auch seriösesten Anbieters eingebracht hat? 
Ich unterstelle hier ausdrücklich nicht, dass die Addressen unrechtmäßig in den Besitz der hier diskutierten Firma kamen. Sicher gibt es eine ganz vernünftige Erklärung, auf die ich allerdings gespannt bin.


----------



## Angelwebshop (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Kommt mir alles ein bischen Spanisch vor, auch ich habe eine mail erhalten in der man mir ein Geschenk in Höhe von 49 Euro machen wollte. 
Da habe ich mir die Seite einmal angeschaut, naja viel ist ja nicht dahinter.
Und auch der Google Page Rank haut mich nicht vom Hockker.


----------



## havkat (8. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Mein letztes Wort zu diesem Thema:

Lieber carpfischer,



			
				carpfisher.xyz schrieb:
			
		

> .... habe ich folgendes in Erinnerung: die lateinische Bezeichung für Akkreditierung ist "credere", also "glauben".



Mein Lateinlehrer würde sagen: Ungenügend! Setzen!

Akkreditierung *ist* im Wortstamm lateinisch und bedeutet: (Jemandem) Glauben schenken.

Heißt doch nicht Creditierung?  Nö!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Naja, für mich wars das.
Eine seriöse Diskussion ist da in meinen Augen nicht möglich.

Konkrete und detailierte Fragen werden nicht oder maximal ausweichend beantwortet. 

Und wenn ein Prokurist/Geschäftsführer scheinbar nicht in der Lage zu sein scheint, die eigenen Paragraphen lesen und/oder? verstehen zu können/wollen/dürfen, muss ich mir das nicht weiterhin antun.

Allen andern wünsche ich hier weiterhin viel Spass,  und passt bitte darauf auf, den bisherig vernünftigen Ton weiter beizubehalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Der musste nun doch noch:


			
				carpfisher.xyz schrieb:
			
		

> Die deutsche Karpfenanglerszene hat ca. *17- 19 Tausend Angler,* davon verfügen 63 Prozent über einen Internet Anschluss und davon wiederum nutzen ca. 70 Prozent die Foren - also ca. 8000 Personen. Nach unseren Aufzeichnungen und Überprüfungen haben sich in letzter Vergangenheit, insgesamt 58 Personen etwas unwillig zu uns geäußert. Richtig negativ eingestellt waren es weniger als 30 Personen, also weit weniger als 0,5 Prozent.



Auf der Seite der dejavue GmbH findet man folgendes zum Thema carpfishing.info und der Zahl der Interessenten:



> CarpFisher Info heißt dieses neue Portal, das detailliierte Informationen zum Thema der Karpfenangelei liefert.
> 
> Ganz spezielle Angebot und Informationen zu dieser in den letzten Jahren stark gewachsenen Gruppe der modernen Karpfenangler wird hier gezeigt, Fotos & Informationen, sowie interessante Shoppingangebote.
> 
> Für alle Interessierte aus diesem Bereich und dies sind im deutschsprachigen Raum *ca. 150.000 Personen *bietet "Carp Fisher Info" ein umfassendes Informationsangebot rund um das moderne Karpfenangeln.



Da haben dann die seriösen Justitiare und Prokuristen (oder wer immer dafür verantwortlich sein mag) doch entweder mal ne Null am Schluss  vergessen oder im andren Falle eben eine hinzugefügt )

Und jetzt wars das wirklich für mich )))


----------



## wodibo (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



tamandua schrieb:


> Mag durchaus sein, aber wenn ich recht verstanden habe, dann hat beispielsweise Thomas keinesfalls ein Bestätigungsmail beantwortet, einen Bestätigungslink angeklickt oder sonstwie seine Zustimmung zum Erhalt der Mails kundgetan- von keiner der offenbar angemailten fünf Addressen aus, die teils gar nur intern verwendung finden und nur wenigen Personen bekannt sein dürften. Wie also lässt es sich erklären, dass er Mails bekommt, obwohl er sich nicht in die Datenbank des größten und wohl auch seriösesten Anbieters eingebracht hat?
> Ich unterstelle hier ausdrücklich nicht, dass die Addressen unrechtmäßig in den Besitz der hier diskutierten Firma kamen. Sicher gibt es eine ganz vernünftige Erklärung, auf die ich allerdings gespannt bin.



Da bin ich jetzt aber auch mal gespannt.
Ich habe mehrere Mailaddis. Drei davon sind für Langeweile bei Gewinnspielen, Onlineskat, Newsletter u.s.w. Nur da kam diese Spammail nicht an!
Die anderen sind ganz speziell für meine Bedürfnisse eingerichtet (Arbeit, AB, keine Newsletter oder ähnliches u.s.w.)
Und jetzt kommt das große Grübeln. 
1.) Als ich das letzte Mal auf Karpfen geangelt habe, hatte ich noch kein Internet. 
2.) Jetzt bin ich seit Jahren Meeresangler. 
3.) Diese *Spammail* kam auf die Mailaddi die ich ausschließlich im AB benutze!

Ich fordere Sie daher umgehend auf, mir zu erklären, wie Sie an diese Mailadresse kommen und diese umgehend aus Ihrem Verteiler zu löschen. Ich werde diese Adresse Ihnen nicht mitteilen, da Sie ja bereits in Besitz von ihr sind. Das heißt für mich ganz klar, das Ihre Spider, Herr C-Admin, unerlaubt Forenseiten auslesen, um so an Adressmaterial zu kommen.


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

So, ich kann jetzt noch auf einige Fragen antworten, dann bin ich erst wieder ab dem 19.9. erreichbar.

zu Thomas:
Lieber Thomas, Du selbst hast doch hier bei uns angerufen und wir haben den Sachverhalt gemeinsam am Telefon besprochen. Du selbst hast kritisiert mit welchen Anfeindungen Du in den letzten 6 Jahren seit dem Du dieses Board betreibst leben musstest. Jetzt begibst Du Dich aber auf die gleiche Stufe mit denen, die Du nach eigenen Angaben, nicht "für Ernst" nimmst. Ich habe hier Richtlininen und daran halte ich mich, ebenso beantworte ich mir gestellte Fragen nach bestem Wissen. Wenn Du aus Unwissenheit der Zusammenhänge und der Sachverhalte etwas in unsere AGB hinein interpretierst, was aber nicht so ist, und ich das entsprechend mitteile, dann kannst Du darauf doch nicht mit erhobenen Zeigefinger antworten, dass ich ausweichend antworte und Du recht hattest. Dann auch noch allen Unsern zu unterstellen, dass eine seriöse Diskussion mit ihnen nicht möglich sei, ist schon sehr vermessen. Denn es gab schon einige konstruktive Beiträge in diesem Thread. Und noch eines, ich verstehe unsere eigenen Paragraphen und AGB sehr gut und genau und weiss exakt was diese aussagen, dem ist bei Dir nicht so. Und das weisst Du, und daher versuchst mir etwas anderes zu unterstellen. Aber glaube mir, damit kann ich gut leben.
Auch die Wortwahl in Deinem Nachtrag "Der musste nun doch noch:", zeigt, dass es Dir selbst nicht an einer seriösen Diskussion gelegen ist, sondern Du glaubst erneut etwas gefunden zu haben, was nicht stimmig sei. Auch hier muss ich Dich enttäuschen, Du liegst wieder falsch in Deiner Annahme. Nur um wiederum "Stimmung" gegen uns/mich zu machen, und das unterstelle ich Dir hier mit Nichtwissen, versuchst Du anderen glaubhaft machen zu wollen, dass "die deutsche Karpfenanglerszene" gleichzusetzen sein mit "angelinteressierten (also Angel affinenen) Menschen " im deutschsprachigen Raum. 

zu wodibo:
Sollten Sie glauben eine Mail zu unrecht erhalten zu haben, haben Sie mehrere Möglichkeiten. Entweder Sie bitten den Listenbetreiber darum, die Mailadresse auszutragen. Das möchten Sie nicht - OK, dann haben Sie noch die Möglichkeit der rechtlichen Auseinandersetzung. Dazu können wir Ihnen dann nur raten. Danach sprechen wir uns hier wieder und dann schauen wir mal wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Da ich direkt angesprochen werde:


> "angelinteressierten (also Angel affinenen) Menschen " im deutschsprachigen Raum.


Stimmt eh wieder nicht, laut Dr. Geldhauser (Fischereireferent Bayern) gibt es ca. 1,5 - 1,7 Millionen Angler, laut Dr. Arlinghaus gibt es ca. 4 Millionen Angler in Deutschland, laut Allensbach ca. 5 Milionen.

Wenn von diesen (ob jetzt 1,5 oder 5 Millionen) Anglern bei Euch nur 150.000 als "am Angeln interessiert" eingestuft werden, muss ich mich fragen bei wem hier "Nichtwissen" herrscht )

Viel Spass noch......


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lieber Thomas,

Du verstehst wieder nicht, oder glaubst Du wirklich wir würden die von Dir hier genannten Zahlen nicht kennen?

Wir reden von dem Personenkreis in diesem speziellen Bereich, der auch durch uns erreichbar ist. Natürlich verändert sich eine solche Zahl immer wieder.

Gerade jetzt durch diese Diskussion hier in diesem Board, hat sich diese Variable, vielleicht kurzfristig vielleicht langfristig verändert.

Also versuch doch einfach nicht unsere Aussagen anzuzweifeln, versuche doch mal (oder fällt es Dir wirklich so schwer positiv zu denken) das Positive bei anderen Websiten zu finden. Nämlich das der Angler eine Menge Geld beim Tacklekauf spart, die Händler neue Kunden bekommen, und das es dabei auch noch uns gibt, die es schaffen werden auch noch neue Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen. Seh es doch einfach so, wie es wirklich ist - positiv - !
Und wenn Du, oder irgend ein Anderer wirklich kritisieren wollen, oder uns wirklich gerne "ans Bein pinkeln wollen", dann habe ich auch dafür Verständnis, aber dann wartet doch ab bis ein Grund dafür vorliegt, nämlich der Grund, das sich jemand aus unserem Club meldet und sagt: "... ich bin beschissen worden...".
Erst dann lieber Thomas bin ich wirklich bereit Kritik hinzunehmen, denn dann wäre sie berechtigt. Jetzt machst Du hier nichts anderes, als viele andere in diesem und in anderen Foren, - sie reden sich die Köpfe heiß, über ein Thema was sie gar nicht kennen, wo sie sich eigentlich gar kein Urteil erlauben dürften. Das zeigt, wessen Geistes Kind diese Menschen sind.
Ich vergleiche das hier mal mit einem Gourmet Tester, der keinen Geschmackssinn, keinen Geruchssinn hat und weder Fisch noch Fleisch auseinander halten kann.
Ich habe es zwar nicht kontrolliert, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass keiner von denen die hier diskutieren bei uns Club-Mitglied ist, also auch keiner bisher von den Vorzügen partipizieren konnte. Ich persönlich halte es für mehr als anmaßend über etwas zu reden, von dem ich Null Ahnung und Erfahrung habe. Obwohl ich gerade festgestellt habe, dass sich gestern einer von hier als Test-Angler beworben hat. In diesem Sinne, schauen wir mal was draus wird.

Liebe Grüße von Horst
carpfisher. ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Dann hättest du halt nicht "am Angeln interessiert", sondern am "Karpfenangeln interessiert" schreiben müssen, dann wärs klar gewesen 
)

Achja, noch ne Frage zu Eurem großen (aber leider ja nicht öffentlich diskutierten Erfolg):
Gehören diese beiden Foren Euch (bist ja immerhin mit Bild vertreten als Admin jeweils, Impressum habe ich nur in einem Forum gefunden):
Forum 1
Forum 2
Und warum sind dann da bei über 1800 Mitgliedern, die ihr haben wollt, dort so wenige registriert??


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Ich habe es zwar nicht kontrolliert, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass keiner von denen die hier diskutieren bei uns Club-Mitglied ist, also auch keiner bisher von den Vorzügen partipizieren konnte. Ich persönlich halte es für mehr als anmaßend über etwas zu reden, von dem ich Null Ahnung und Erfahrung habe.


Ich muss auch nicht bei einer Sekte Erfahrung haben, um mich davon fernzuhalten (will Euch natürlich nicht mit Sekten vergleichen, sondern nur zeigen, dass das so wie von Dir geschrieben nicht stimmen muss).


----------



## punkarpfen (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Ich finde aber gut, dass der carpfisher zwischen all den Meetings und Gerichtsverhandlungen (zumindest drängt sich der Eindruck etwas auf, weil sie/du häufig auf gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen verweisen/t) noch Zeit findet hier zu antworten.
Ich verstehe nur nicht, wo der Nutzen der Händler liegen soll? Zu den von Ihnen/Dir genannten Preisen können sie das Tackle doch überall loswerden? 
Liegen Tackletest nicht eher im Sinn des Herstellers?


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

zu Thomas:
Dieses Forum gehört uns und ist diese Woche gestartet. Wir sind selbst erstaunt, warum unsere Club-Mitglieder zurückhaltend auf das und auch andere Foren reagieren. daher war es auch unser Bestreben mit den Informationen aus unserem letzten Newsletter, neue Mitglieder dazu zu annimieren, die 49,90 EUR zu sparen, Club-Mitglied zu werden und auch etwas im Forum zu posten. Aber Thomas der Vergleich mit einer Sekte ist wirklich gut. Denn nur weil es in der Vergangenheit betroffene oder beschisse... aus einer Sekte gegeben hat wurde es öffentlich, man konnte sich anhand der Erzählungen ein Bild machen, dafür sind unsere Medien da und das ist auch gut. In diesem Fall hier von carpfisher.... gibt es aber kein aktuelles oder ehemaliges Club-Mitglied welches sich äußert oder mitteilt übervorteilt worden zu sein.
Du siehst also auch hier hinkt Deine doch so neutrale Darstellung. Bleib doch mal sachlich und bei den "auf dem Tisch" liegenden Fakten (sprich Personen, die als Club-Mitglieder) negatives mit uns erlebt haben, oder unzufrieden sind, oder glauben abgezockt worden zu sein. In einem anderen Forum habe ich schon bis zu 100 EUR für jeden Namen angeboten.
Lieber Thomas, Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, wir würden uns hier soweit "aus dem Fenster" lehnen, wenn wir "Dreck am Stecken" hätten.

zu punkarpfen:
Bleiben wir beim üblichen Du. Stell Dir vor, auch wenn es Dir vielleicht schwer fällt, wir haben des öfteren Meetings, das ist gang und gebe in einem Unternehmen. Aber um Dich zu beruhigen, wir hatten bisher noch keine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung, ausser einer noch folgenden die wir selbst angestrengt haben.
Zum Händlerthema. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du nicht selbständig bist und keine Ahnung von Verkaufsstrategien hast. Die Händler unterliegen einem indirekten Zwang gegenüber ihren Zulieferanten und anderen Händlern, kein Preisdumping zu betreiben, das ist auch vernünftig. Allerdings haben Händler aus unterschiedlichen Gründen auch immer den Wunsch mehr Umsatz zu machen und neue Kunden hinzu zu bekommen. Daher hat bei uns das Club-Mitglied, der Händler und auch wir die sich ergebenden Vorteile.
Tackletests liegen selbstverständlich im Interesse der Hersteller. Dafür gibt es dort auch entsprechende Personen. Unsere Tests sind anders aufgebaut. Nähere Informationen findest Du auf der Website (hoffentlich ist dies jetzt keine Schleichwerbung) denn ich möcht darauf verzichten hier direkt Werbung zu betreiben und nicht alle Vorzüge aufzählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Welches Forum gehört Euch??
Da Du nur von einem Forum sprichst.

Ich habe aber zwei Links reingestellt, und in beiden steht obendrüber "carpfisher.info", in beiden bist Du Admin. 

Das eine ist neu, stimmt, aber im anderen sind die ersten Beiträge vom 26.03. 2006 (Mitglieder: 21,  Foren: 7, Themen: 23 , Beiträge: 57), also über ein halbes Jahr alt.


----------



## Lachsy (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Thomas das erste forum ist ein kostenloses , das 2 ist eine kaufsoftware.

Beim ersten würde ein spider seine freude haben über die email adressen.

Bein ersten steht noch die nutzung ist kostenlos, aber auch da musst du geschäftsfähig sein und über 18 . Das verstehe wer will 

beim 2 ist nix mehr von kostenlos drin, ausser ich habe es übersehn 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Angelwebshop (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Sach ich doch Thomas,

schau Dir mal den Google Page Rank an, dann weißt Du Bescheid. 

Die Seiten sind quasi tot, und werden mit Spammails zur Zeit belebt. 

Für mich ist es eh schwer zu verstehen das man für was bezahlen soll, was man auf unzähligen anderen guten Inernetseiten für lau bekommt. 

Bestes Beispiel ist hier das AB, bald 20 000 Member sorgen dafür das man wirklich auf jede Frage eine Antwort bekommt, und das alles ohne Kosten.

Da frage ich mich wirklich welcher Marketingfachmann glaubt hier noch den schnellen Euro machen zu können. Da muss man schon bischen was mehr bieten.

Von mir bekommt der Internetauftritt, und auch die Marketingidee eine glatte 6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:

*„Preisbrecherclub“*
*Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.

*Zugesicherte Leistungen *(laut AGB/Benutzerregeln und Datenschutzhinweise)
Keine 

Dann gibt es noch zu gleichen Kosten/Bedingungen die 
*Die Preisbrecher V.>I.P. Clubkarte für besondere, ausgewählte und wichtige Nutzer*

*Zugesicherte Leistungen: *
Keine 

*Nicht garantiert *(also nicht Vertragsbestandteil, sondern nur in der Werbung für diese Karte aufgeführt):
*Bearbeitung von bis zu 5 Preis-Anfragen monatlich *
(Anmerkung: Es wird „bearbeitet“, aber kein Erfolg zugesichert)

*Ziel der Preisverhandlungen ist es bei einem von uns verifizierten Händler einen hohen Prozent Nachlass heraus zu handeln *
(Anmerkung: „Ziel ist es“ ist keine Zusicherung einer Leistung)

*weiterhin soll der verkaufende Händler zu speziellen Sonderleistungen (Beispiel: kostenloser Versand, Geschenkbeigabe u. A.), animiert werden* 
(Anmerkung: „Soll animiert werden“ ist keine Zusicherung einer Leistung“)

*Nutzung des Passwort gesicherten Online Bereiches* 

*Zugang zu allen aktuellen Preisangeboten *

*Sofortige Information nach bekannt werden der Angebote* 

*bevorzugte und preiswertere Teilnahme an unseren Testfischen und Fish Ins* 
(Haben bisher nach eigener Aussage noch keine stattgefunden, genaue Leistungen/Preisnachlässe werden nicht zugesichert)

*Super Sonder Rabatte auf unsere eigenen Produkte *
(Weder wird ein Rabatt zugesichert noch für welche Produkte genau)

*Kostenlose Übersendung der Kataloge unserer verifizierten Händler *

*Legitimation sich als VIP Club Mitglied mit der persönlichen Karte auszuweisen. *

*„Testangler“*
*Kosten:* 96 Euro/Jahr, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.

*Zugesicherte Leistungen* (laut AGB)
§3 Leistungen von Deja vue GmbH
Deja vue GmbH führt u.a. Produkttests durch. Dabei werden sowohl eigene als auch von Dritten beauftrage Produkttests durchgeführt. Der Proband erhält im Zeitraum von 12 Monaten insgesamt max. bis zu 12 Sendungen mit Produkttests.
Die Lieferung der Produkttests erfolgt durch Deja vue GmbH an die vom Probanden genannte Adresse.

*Nicht garantiert*
Zusendung von Testmaterial
Es wird in keiner Weise fest zugesichert, dass ein Tester auch Material zum testen erhält.

Der einzige Hinweis ist in den FAQ`s zu finden, in denen es heißt: 
„Eine konkrete Anzahl kann Dir im Vorfeld nicht genannt werden“.
„Vorgesehen sind aber ca. 9-12 Tests je Saison.“

Und in § 3 der AGB, in denen steht „max. bis zu 12 Produkte“ (es heißt hier maximal, eine Minimalmenge an Testprodukten wird nicht zugesichert).


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo Thomas,

ohne Worte

Deine Kommentare zeugen von Deiner Neutralität.

Und Deine journalistische Sorgfaltpflicht hast Du natürlich auch eingehalten, indem Du Dein Medium dazu missbrauchst, Deine subjektive Sichtweise anderen glaubhaft machen zu wollen. 

Und versuche bitte mir nicht erklären zu wollen, dies hier sei keine Publikation, Du selbst bezeichnest Dich als Redakteur bzw. Chefredakteur, also halte Dich an die Vorgaben dieses ehrenwerten Berufsstandes.

Um Dir zu helfen hier ein entsprechender Link:
http://www.presserat.de/pressekodex.html


----------



## bennie (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ohne Worte
> 
> ...


 
Selber ohne Worte..... *sichvorlachenkringel*

Du solltest dich mal bitte lieber an den gesunden Verstand des Menschen halten als an deine paragrafische Absicherung um Leute zu verarschen! #q #q :v 

*Was willst du bitte dem Thomas über Ehre erzählen* #c #q


----------



## Sailfisch (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ohne Worte
> 
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon, daß Thomas Chefredakteur der Anglerpraxis (www.anglerpraxis.de) ist, wie wäre es denn sich mit den Argumenten auseinander zu setzen?
Im Übrigen ist es gerade die Aufgabe der Presse auf dubioses Geschäftsgebaren hinzuweisen.


----------



## Buster (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

köööööstlich - ich konnte es heute Morgen kaum erwarten den Rechner zu starten um mich hier lesend in gute Stimmung zu bringen.

Fehlt nur noch das carpfisher an die Moral apelliert *ggg*

naja - was soll er jetzt denn jetzt auch noch machen.
Auf seine Wortspielchen fällt niemand mehr herein und das seine Interpretation seiner AGB weder richtig noch rechtlich bindend ist hat hier nun auch fast jeder erkannt.

Aber er könnte uns doch so einfach überzeugen: Er braucht nur statt seiner "*Maximal-Theorie*" eine "*Minimal-Garantie*" in seine AGB einbauen - schlagartig wäre ihm mein Respekt sicher...


----------



## tamandua (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> zu wodibo:
> Sollten Sie glauben eine Mail zu unrecht erhalten zu haben, haben Sie mehrere Möglichkeiten. Entweder Sie bitten den Listenbetreiber darum, die Mailadresse auszutragen. Das möchten Sie nicht - OK, dann haben Sie noch die Möglichkeit der rechtlichen Auseinandersetzung. Dazu können wir Ihnen dann nur raten. Danach sprechen wir uns hier wieder und dann schauen wir mal wie es ausgegangen ist.



Noch immer ist die im Raum stehende Frage gänzlich unbeantwortet geblieben. Die Frage, die ich hier nochmals gerne wiederhole, lautet:
Wie ist es möglich, dass Thomas und wohl auch wodibo unerwünschte Mails erhalten, obwohl sie nie eine Bestätigungsmail beantwortet oder sonstwie dem Empfang zugestimmt haben? Dabei ist die Bestätigung und somit der aktive Eintrag doch nach hier im Thread stehender Aussage zwingend erforderlich, um in die Datenbank zu rutschen.
Es ist zwar löblich, dass sofortige Abhilfe (Austragen aus der Datenbank) angeboten wird, jedoch wurde wie gesagt noch nicht die eigentliche Frage beantwortet.


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lieber bennie,

hier werden meinerseits keine Paragraphen zitiert, sondern Personen daran erinnert, was ihre tatsächliche Aufgabe ist. Stellen wir uns mal vor, Thomas sei Koch. Und er würde, natürlich nur weil das sein persönliches Empfinden ist usw. und noch mehr, seinen Gästen etwas für sie völlig ungeniesbares vorsetzen, und denen dann anschliessend öffentlich vorwerfen, dass ihnen sein Essen nicht geschmeckt habe. Auch dies würde gegen die Ehre des Berufsstandes der Köche verstoßen. Nichts anderes macht er hier, er missbraucht sein eigenes Medium, um anderen zuzustimmen und/oder seine subjektive Meinung als die des Mediums an sich und dadurch als glaubhaft darzustellen. Damit dies nicht geschieht, gibt es den Presserat.

zu Sailfish:
Ich persönlich halte es für sehr wichtig, dass es diesen investigativen Journalismus gibt. Es muss viel mehr aufgedeckt werden, dass sehen wir gerade aktuell beim "Fleischskandal". Wir stehen hier jedem sachkundigen und sich an journalistische Grundregeln haltenden Medium sehr offen gegenüber und sind bereit alle Transparenz walten zu lassen. Dafür wäre es allerdings auch erforderlich, dass es tatsächlich Personen gibt, die sich durch unsere Dienstleistungen, nennen wir es mal offen beschisse... fühlen. Wenn dem so ist, dann also her mit all diesen Medien und wir werden entsprechend reagieren. Aber dem ist nicht so. Es gibt keine unzufriedenen Club-Mitglieder, und das ist es ja gerade was diese, und Thomas möge es mir verzeihen, angeblichen Journalisten, mit Ihrer Stimmungsmache versuchen, sie haben keinen Betroffenen, also müssen sie ihre subjektive Vorabmeinung versuchen als glaubhaft zu verkaufen. Der richtige zurückhaltende Ausdruck für so etwas ist: Agitation, derjenige der es schreibt ist für mich ein Agigator. Und hier genau liegt der Unterschied zwischen seriösem Journalismus, und den schwarzen Schafen der Branche.

Aber ich wiederhole hier nochmals mein Angebot, welches ich auch schon in einem anderen Forum gemacht habe. Ich zahle 100 EUR für jeden Namen eines unzufriedenen Club-Mitglieds.

Und damit auch für Buster:
Das ist meine Maximal Garantie. 100 EUR für jeden Namen. 1000 EUR Entschädigung für jedes Club-Mitglied was sich betrogen fühlt und aussteigen möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

@ tamandua:
Der Trick ist doch bekannt:
Statt Antworten auf konkrete Fragen lieber versuchen das Gegenüber runterzumachen)))

Kannn ich nach 6 Jahren Anglerboard mit um))

Auch ein bekannter Trick:
Beweislast umkehren.
Statt also auf Fragen zu antworten zu sagen, beweis mir doch das Gegenteil (ich zahl Dir auch was dafür) )


----------



## tamandua (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ tamandua:
> Der Trick ist doch bekannt:
> Statt Antworten auf konkrete Fragen lieber versuchen das Gegenüber runterzumachen)))
> 
> Kannn ich nach 6 Jahren Anglerboard mit um))



Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt, Thomas ) Zumal es doch mit Sicherheit eine ganz einleuchtende, plausible Erklärung für den hinterfragten Vorgang gibt, den Horst uns darum sicher mit Leichtigkeit erklären kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wen ich Zeit und lust habe ackere ich mich nochmal durch den Thread und  mach dann ne Liste der noch nicht beantworteten Fragen, analog zu der Zusammenstellung der Angebote wie hier aus Posting 147:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Aber Thomas,

genau das ist es.

Beweise das wir unseriös mit unseren Club-Mitgliedern umgehen. Dann - und erst dann hast Du erst die Berechtigung, darüber zu schreiben. 

Agitation hat überigens auch bei den damals unwissenden Menschen in dem Unrechtsstaat der DDR funktioniert. Bis sie eines besseren belehrt wurden und davon gelaufen sind.

Also lieber Thomas bleib sachlich und fair, denn so hatte ich Dich auch nach unserem Telefonat in Erinnerung.

Und sobald es Namen geben sollte, bitte ich sogar darum dies öffentlich zu machen. Auch ich bin nicht dafür, dass jemand Unrecht geschieht und werde dann sofort reagieren und Auskunft geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Ich habe nie behauptet dass Ihr unseriös mit Mitgliedern umgeht.
Lediglich detaillierte Fragen gestellt und eine Zusammenstellung Eures Angebotes geliefert (siehe Posting 147, 156).

Und stelle hiermit noch eine:
Müsste es einem seriösen Unternehmen nicht daran gelegen sein, solche Fragen, Bedenken und Zweifel einer Vielzahl von Leutenalleine aus dsiesem Thread von sich aus auszuräumen statt die Beweislast umkehren zu wollen???


----------



## tamandua (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Aber Thomas,
> 
> genau das ist es.
> 
> Beweise das wir unseriös mit unseren Club-Mitgliedern umgehen. Dann - und erst dann hast Du erst die Berechtigung, darüber zu schreiben.



Aber Horst, Du als mündiger Bürger solltest doch wissen, dass einjeder zunächst mal über alles schreiben darf, solange er seine ganz persönliche Meinung wiedergibt. Thomas ist hier als Privatperson unterwegs und darf daher Fragen stellen und aus euren AGB zitieren, wie es ihm beliebt. Er unterstellt euch nichts, er fragt nur nach. Sein gutes Recht.



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Agitation hat überigens auch bei den damals unwissenden Menschen in dem Unrechtsstaat der DDR funktioniert. Bis sie eines besseren belehrt wurden und davon gelaufen sind.



Herrlich Erst letztens hatten wir hier einen Vergleich mit der DDR. Ein Evergreen. Moderatoren und Admins wurde Methoden ''wie bei der Stasi'' vorgeworfen. Sicher möchtest Du, lieber Horst, dies nicht auch tun.



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Also lieber Thomas bleib sachlich und fair, denn so hatte ich Dich auch nach unserem Telefonat in Erinnerung.



Ausgesprochen sachlich und fair würde ich für meienn Teil es finden, wenn einmal die noch offenen Fragen beantwortet werden würden. Ich möchte sie ungern nochmals wiederholen.



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Und sobald es Namen geben sollte, bitte ich sogar darum dies öffentlich zu machen. Auch ich bin nicht dafür, dass jemand Unrecht geschieht und werde dann sofort reagieren und Auskunft geben.



Es darf sich ja niemand von den Testern und Mitgleidern äußern, wie man auf der enstprechenden Seite nachlesen kann. Zum Schutze und Wohl der Firmen natürlich...Wie also soll dies von statten gehen?


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lieber Thomas und auch zu tamandua,

ich hatte noch was vergessen. Es geht hier nicht darum jemand runter zu machen. Vielleicht ist mein Ton zwar sachlich aber vielleicht nicht deutlich genug gewesen.

Thomas hat, wie er mir sagte 6 Jahre Board hinter sich, ich habe mehr als 20 journalistische Jahre hinter mir. Daher sind wir einiges gewohnt.

Aber auch zu weiteren anstehenden Fragen. Unsere Rechtsabteilung hat die AGB, Regeln usw. irgendwann einmal "verabschiedet" und damit freigegeben. Wir müssen uns hier natürlich darauf verlassen und das tun wir solange bis wir Gegenteiliges feststellen müssen. Daher ist es wirklich müßig immer wieder so genannte "Erbsen sucherei" betreiben zu wollen. Auch wenn wir hier 20.000 Postings über unsere AGB machen würden. Die werden so bleiben, bis unsererseits Änderungen gemacht werden. Auch wird sich an der Formulierung unserer Leistungen nichts ändern, eher es kommen noch welche hinzu. Es bringt uns hier also nicht weiter über feste Gegebenheiten zu diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Herrlich Erst letztens hatten wir hier einen Vergleich mit der DDR. Ein Evergreen. Moderatoren und Admins wurde Methoden ''wie bei der Stasi'' vorgeworfen. Sicher möchtest Du, lieber Horst, dies nicht auch tun.


Gegen solche "Totschlagargumente" statt Antworten auf konkrete Fragen bin ich aber immun)))


----------



## tamandua (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Es bringt uns hier also nicht weiter über feste Gegebenheiten zu diskutieren.



Natürlich nicht. Es werden hier lediglich Fragen gestellt, die die für viele User hier nicht einleuchtenden Vorgänge etwas klarer machen sollen. Mehr will hier niemand. Solange aber viele Fragen unbeantwortet bleiben, wird weiterdiskutiert.


----------



## Nordangler (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wieso kriege ich keine Antwort auf meine Fragen??


Sven


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Thomas:
Ich möchte mich ungern wiederholen. Du hast unsere Leistungen dargestellt und Sie negativ kommentiert.

Ich habe weder Euch noch irgendein Mitglied hier im Board mit Stasi usw. verglichen, ich habe lediglich davon gesprochen, dass Thomas als Agigator "unterwegs" ist, und das ist zweifelsohne so, und habe mit meinem Vergleich, dass der DDR die Bürger weggelaufen sind, gemeint, dass es nicht für das Board zuträglich wäre, wenn die Nutzer zwar nicht jetzt, sondern später ebenfalls diese Agitation erkennen, und dann "weglaufen" würden.

zu tamandua:
Du irrst, wenn Du glaubst, dass man alles schreiben darf. Viele sind sogar so naiv und berufen sich dabei auf Artikel 5. Wenn Du dazu nähere Infos brauchst kann ich Dir die gerne zukommen lassen.
Die DDR Sache wurde schon oben angesprochen.

Dazu das die Club-Mitglieder sich nicht äußern dürfen, gibt es natürlich Einschränkungen. Jeder der sich unrecht behandelt fühlt, oder glaubt er sei betrogen worden, kann und wird sich auch mitteilen, dies könnten wir gar nicht unterbinden und wollten es auch nicht. Wir würden dies sogar favorisieren, uns liegt es fern Menschen zu übervorteilen, wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dann müssen wir dies wissen um sofort Abhilfe zu schaffen. Aber ich mache eine weiteren Vorschlag:
Ich bin gerne bereit auf unserer Website einen Aufruf zu veröffentlichen, dass jedes angeblich betrogenes Club-Mitglied von seiner Verschwiegensheitspflicht entbunden wird und hier oder anderswo dazu Stellung nehmen darf.


----------



## Rednaz-HH (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Im Internet schwirren viele eierlegende Wollmilchsäue umher- nicht wahr!?...
Man muß sie nur einfangen!:q 

*jederdernureinbischenvonderindustrieverstehtweißwieichesmeine


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

OK,

ich muss mich für die nächsten Stunden ausklinken, auch wenn das online Zeichen bleibt, da im Büro der Computer nicht ausgeschaltet wird.

Wenn ich es schaffe, dann bin ich zwischen 17.30 und 19.30 noch mal anwesend. 

Auch habe ich mich, der Dringlichkeit wegen, entschieden auch morgen am Sonntag einige Stunden zur Verfügung zu stehen.

Dann bin ich aber 1 Woche zum Fischen. Denn dies ist unser aller Hobby und ich genieße es Beruf mit Hobby kombinieren zu dürfen.

Bis später


----------



## punkarpfen (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Thomas' Anmerkungen sind ganz klar als solche zu erkennen. Hierbei hat er nur einzelne Formulierungen erläutert. Diese Erläuterungen sind meines Erachtens aber nicht irreführend. Zusammenfassend sichern die AGB den Mitgliedern nichts handfestes zu.Oder gibt es eine Zusicherung, dass die Mitglieder Testprodukte erhalten oder Tackle weit unter dem Handelspreis einkaufen können? Im ungünstigsten Fall erhlaten die Mitglieder doch nur eine Mitgliedskarte und den Zugang zu Informationen, u.U. für die Mitglieder nicht von interesse sind. Wie es in der Praxis aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich weder Mitglied bin noch jemanden kenne der Mitglied ist. Falls ich irgendetwas an den AGB falsch oder nur halbrichtig aufgefasst habe, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## friggler (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> zu wodibo:
> Sollten Sie glauben eine Mail zu unrecht erhalten zu haben, haben Sie mehrere Möglichkeiten. Entweder Sie bitten den Listenbetreiber darum, die Mailadresse auszutragen (*Dazu weiter unten-Andreas). Das möchten Sie nicht - OK, dann haben Sie noch die Möglichkeit der rechtlichen Auseinandersetzung. Dazu können wir Ihnen dann nur raten. Danach sprechen wir uns hier wieder und dann schauen wir mal wie es ausgegangen ist.



Also Ich vermisse noch Antworten auf meine Beiträge und auf die von Lachsy.
Es haben sich alleine hier schon recht viele gemeldet die Ihre Mails unerwünscht erhalten haben (Spam).
Sie sagen sie nutzen Doppel Opt In (wird allgemein als Merkmal seriöser Versender gesehen) bestätigen aber gleichzeitig dass Mails schon nach Eintrag in die Newsletter Liste versendet weden (also einfaches Opt In welches auch nicht als so seriös angesehen ist wie Doppel Opt In). Das es kein echtes Doppel Opt In gibt wird durch mehrere Boardbenutzer, für mich glaubhaft belegt.
Hier drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf dass werbewirksam mit seriösem Doppel Opt In geworben und einfaches Opt In gehändelt wird. Ich persönlich habe sogar Probleme an das Single Opt In zu glauben da sich alleine hier, für mich, genügend gemeldet haben die, für mich glaubhaft versichern, sich gar nicht eingetragen zu haben.

Für mich ist diese Spam-Frage allein deshalb wichtig, um mir ein Urteil (seriös oder Betrug) zu bilden weil sich ja keiner Ihrer Kunden äussern darf, nicht einmal positiv (Ich frage mich, Wer verbietet die beste Werbung die es gibt wenn er seriös ist? und warum?). 
Da spielt in der Beurteilung, für mich, auch die Frage ob ein Unternehmen sich an das *Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb* (*UWG*) hält oder nicht, für mich, eine wesentliche Rolle.

Warum finde Ich hier, z.B. auch in obigem Zitat schon wieder, einen Hinweis auf eine rechtliche Auseinandersetzung? 
- ebenso wie Ich im Netz keine positiven Äusserungen finde sondern nur Hinweise auf Rechtsstreitigkeiten, und Hinweise dass Sie eine eigene gut beschäftigte Rechtsabteilung haben? (Eine Stellungsnahme, ob Ihnen rechtliche Unterschiede bekannt sind, ob die Mails an Firmen oder Privatleute gesendet wird, interessiert mich immer noch sehr. Evtl. können Sie mir einen Link nennen, dass unerwünschte Werbung an Privatpersonen-die Bestätigung des Opt In auf die Sie in Ihrer Erkärung hinweisen wird nicht als Werbung angesehen-  erlaubt sein soll.

Um noch einmal -unabhängig von Ihnen - auf den Spam zurück zu kommen.
Wie Sie in Ihrem obigen Zitat selbst deutlich aufzeigen ist die Lage folgendermaßen:
Eine Privatperson bekommt Werbemüll. Es entstehen Kosten(z.B. Download/Onlinezeit)  und Zeitaufwand (z.B. aussortieren, löschen,  Filterkonfiguration etc. ). Und wie zum Hohn soll der Betroffene dann auch noch selbst aktiv werden?
Möglicherweise einen Rechtsstreit -mit finanziellem Risiko- gegen professionelle Spammer mit einer erstklassigen Rechtsabteilung und reichlich Geld (denn auch unseriöse Firmen können gefragt sein) anstreben?
Wie Ihnen bekannt ist dient der Link ((angeblich) um sich von der Liste löschen zu lassen) den professionellen Spammern dazu um E-Mailadressen zu verifizieren. 
Diese verifizierten Adressen werden dann verkauft. Das bringt dem Spammer viel Geld und dem Nutzer eine Flut weiterer Spammails.
Leider weiss man vorher nie ob es sich um den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Opt Out handelt oder um illegales Adressensammeln.

Alles geschriebene ist mein derzeitiger Wissensstand und persönliche Meinung, ohne Anspruch auf Gewähr.

@ Wodibo und alle anderen die unerwünschte Mails empfangen haben
Ich werde demnächst ein paar Möglichkeiten vorstellen
Ersteinmal wäre Ich an sachlichen Antworten von Carpfischer interessiert.
Das ist denke Ich notwendig und fair um die Sachlage richtig einzuschätzen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## meckpomm (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo Horst

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass es diese 1800 Cubmitglieder überhaupt gibt. Sollte es sie wirklich geben, warum meldet sich dann keiner hier? Nur weil es untersagt ist? Du hast irgendwo mal Prozentzahlen durchgerechnet, es ist doch aber in der Tat so, dass ein Großteil der Leute denen du dich damals in einem anderen Forum gestellt hast, auch hier mitlesen. Warum trifft man nie einen deiner Clubmitglieder am Wasser? Warum nur Kritiker? 1800, das wäre jeder Zehnte Karpfenangler?
Was glaubst du, bringt es dir hier mit ausweichenden Anworten, das Thema weiter am leben erhalten zu können? Durch wie viele Foren willst du noch tingeln und dich derart verhalten? Ich glaube, wenn hinter dir wirklich soetwas wie eine Rechtsabteilung stehen würde oder ein Geschäftsführer, dann könnten diese sich doch in der Zeit in der du Urlaub hast zu wort melden? 
Ich glaube hättest du wirklich Ahnung von Angebotsplanung(in Bezug auf Dumpingpreise) oder Marketing oder Unternehmensführung oder alle Themenbereiche die du hier halbherzig anführst dann würdest du anders reagieren und dich anders verhalten. Das sage ich, weil ich wenigsten die essentiellen Grundlagen gelernt habe.

Wofür ich dir aber ein Lob aussprechen möchte du nimmst dir selbst am Samstag Zeit hier zu Posten, Fragen beantworten wäre wohl zu viel der Lobes. Ich wünsche dir einen erholsamen Urlaub, wer weiss wo man sich wiedertrifft.

MfG Rene


----------



## tamandua (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> zu tamandua:
> Du irrst, wenn Du glaubst, dass man alles schreiben darf. Viele sind sogar so naiv und berufen sich dabei auf Artikel 5. Wenn Du dazu nähere Infos brauchst kann ich Dir die gerne zukommen lassen.



Thomas unterstellt aber wie gesagt nichts, sondern schreibt lediglich der Homepage und den AGB entnommene Fakten nieder. Das darf er, er erfindet nicht dazu, er unterstellt damit nichts, er zitiert lediglich und fragt, genau wie andere User, nach. Wieso man jetzt in ihm einen Agitator sehen soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Wer letztlich nur zitiert und höflich nachfragt, ist für mich kein Agitator. Wenn das natürlich jemand anders sehen sollte- bitte sehr. 
Dein Angebot ist sicher gut gemeint, ich lehne es aber dennoch dankend ab. Darum geht es in diesem Thread ja nicht.


----------



## doggie (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo,

eins vorab:

Dieses wird definitiv mein einziges Posting in diesem fred bleiben!!!!:q 


Habt Ihr eigentlich nicht kapiert was hier abläuft?

Der "Robin Hood" der Angelszene will mit Euch nicht konstruktiv diskutieren!!!

Er will einzig und allein publicity!!! Der Typ sitzt zuhause vor seinem Rechner und lacht sich tot, wie hier einige boardies versuchen tatsächlich eine konstruktive Auseinandersetzung mit seinem dubiosen Geschäftsgebaren versuchen.

Wenns an Details geht, antwortet er doch nur noch wie ein kleiner Kommunalpoltiker, der auf überhohte Spesenabrechnungen angesprochen wird. Oder er zieht seine "Rethorik für Tagesdeckenverkäufer"-Tricks aus der Schublade! Erbärmlich!!!#d

Also gebt ihm das, was er verdient hat, 

TOTALE IGNORATION!!!!!

In diesem Sinne!

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Da ich es für unsere Mitglieder und Leser wichtig finde, hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung der Angebote (werde ich in diesem Thread auf jeder neuen Seite einstellen, bis alle Fragen der Anglerboardmitglieder in diesem Thread beantwortet wurden oder bis nix mehr hier gepostet wird):


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...


----------



## Quappenjäger (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

*29.) Widerruf / Kündigung
*Bei Deja vue carpfisher.info - Test-Angler,  handelt es sich um eine Teilnahme nach dem Fernabsatzrecht/BGB. Dieses sieht vor, dass innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Registrierung/Beginn der Teilnehmer seine Teilnahme ohne Angaben von Gründen widerrufen kann. Ausschlaggebend dafür ist der Erhalt einer dem Fernabsatzrecht/BGB entsprechenden Widerrufsbelehrung. Diese erhalten Sie hiermit von uns übermittelt. Von der Registrierung an läuft diese gesetzliche Bestimmung. Nach Ablauf haben Sie die Möglichkeit Ihre Teilnahme jederzeit zu kündigen. Diese Kündigung kann jedoch nur zum Ende des ursprünglich vereinbarten Teilnahmezeitraums von 12 Monaten erfolgen. Das heißt, dass Sie in jedem Fall mindestens 12 Monate an unserem Analyseprogramm teilnehmen. Sollten Sie Ihre Kündigung nicht spätestens 3 Monate vor Ablauf des ursprünglichen Teilnahmezeitraums erklären, verlängert sich der Teilnahmezeitraum um weitere 12 Monate, sodass dann eine Kündigung dann erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt möglich ist.

kann jederzeit kündigen und bin denoch 12 monate gebunden|muahah: #4


----------



## punkarpfen (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Das gilt erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist.


----------



## Quappenjäger (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas,
> 
> auch das ist eine falsche Aussage.
> 
> ...


wiederrufsrecht ist ja klar aber mit der frist von 3 monaten wie der nette herr hier geschrieben hat bin ich normal nach den 3 monaten wieder raus laut der faq aber erst nach 12 mon!#c


----------



## Buster (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

das Interessante daran ist aber die Widerrufsbelehrung.
Lasst Euch das mal auf der Zunge zergehen:



> *Besondere Hinweise* Ihr Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Vertrag vollständig erfüllt ist und Sie dem ausdrücklich zugestimmt haben. Sie sich in unser Online System einloggen, und die dort vorgegebenen Vorteile in Form von Gutscheinen nutzen, sich bereits an Umfragen beteiligen und Ihr Einverständnis geben, dass wir Ihnen Produkte und Dienstleistungsanalysen übermitteln sollen.


 
Im schlimmsten (und eventuell ja auch so gewollten) Fall ist der Vertrag schon mit dem einfachen einloggen in den Mitgliederbereich erfüllt und die Widerrufsbelehrung ist nichtig - zack - so schnell kann man reingefallen sein...


----------



## Lachsy (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

so ein paar tricks um Header sichtbar zu machen

Outlook express
klicken Sie  bei einer markierten aber geschlossenen Nachricht auf das Menü Datei (File), dann Eigenschaften (Properties) und Details. Nun können Sie sehen von wem die Nachricht wirklich stammt.

Mozilla Firefox
Mail anklicken........................strg+u drücken

was alles darin versteckt ist , könnt ihr hier nachlesen
http://www.antispam.de/wiki/Spammer_verfolgen

Dann werden wir mal die spammer an den hörner packen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## cobra96 (9. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

ein Optimist ist ein Mensch , der ein Dutzend Austern bestellt, in der Hoffnung, sie mit der Perle die er darin findet, bezahlen zukönnen.

dachte passt ganz gut hier rein


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

So liebe Freunde,

einen schönen Sonntag an alle die am Compuer sitzen und nicht unserem gemeinsamen Hobby nachgehen.

Ich habe mir heute noch etwas Zeit hier fürs Board genommen, da ich ab morgen früh bis zum 19.9. unterwegs beim Fischen sein werde.

Grüße von Horst


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lieber Thomas,
hier nun zu Deinen Fragen, bzw. zu der Auflistung unserer Leistungen, die Du dann mit Deinen, meines Erachtens, unsinnigen Kommentaren versehen hast. Erlaube mir bitte diese doch etwas harschen Worte, aber jeder, der halbsweg kaufmaennische Erfahrung besitzt, kann hier nicht mehr zusichern, als wir dies tun, ohne sein eigenes Unternehmen in Gefahr zu bringen. Da es aber immer wieder soviele Unwissende gibt, die z.B. wie auf diesem Wege versuchen Unternehmen unter einen gewissen Druck zu setzen, dass ist auch Grund fuer die vielen Insolvenzen in diesem Land. Darueber solltest Du und auch alle anderen hier, die glauben mit kaufmaennischem Halbwissen "Stimmung machen" zu muessen, mal drüber nachdenken. 
Bedauerlicherweise ist es aber nicht nur dieses Unwissen mit dem hier Schindluder betrieben wird, sondern auch noch journalistische Nachlaessigkeit, die fuer unseren Beruf, weiss Gott, alles andere als zutraeglich ist.
Fuer die 1,99 EUR monatlich, so enorm hoch ist naemlich der monatlich Beitrag, bekommen unsere Club-Mitglieder eine Menge von Leistungen, die jeder sachlich Gebildete sieht, die man aber auch, und das muss ich zugestehen, polemisch wegreden kann.
Fuer 1,99 EUR monatlich kann das Club-Mitglied beispielsweise monatlich bis zu 5 Preis-Anfragen an uns richten. Dafür gibt es u.a. eine kostenlose Telefon Nummer. Diese Gespräche sind meist sehr umfangreich und dauern in der Regel 7 Minuten. Mit der monatlichen Grundgebühr für die 0800-er Telefonnummer kostet uns die Minute knappe 15 Cent, je Anfrage also ca. 1 EUR, macht nach Adam Riese ca. 5 EUR im Monat. Da es sich auch hier um eine Mischkalkulation mit anderen Faktoren handelt, da auch Anfragen via Mail und auch nicht immer von jedem monatlich 5 Anfragen durchgeführt werden, liegen wir derzeit bei ca. 1,80 je Club-Mitglied monatlich an Kosten. Hinzu kommen die Kosten fuer das abwickelnde Call-Center. Inbound Gespräche werden in der Regel  mit 4-7 EUR berechnet, outbound Gespräche mit ca. 9 EUR. Die Nutzung des Internets und der E-Mail Accounts fällt so gut wie nicht ins Gewicht, dafuer aber die Zeit der Mitarbeiter. Also ohne hier ins Detail zu gehen, bringt uns ein Club-Mitglied monatlich 1,99 EUR zzgl. die einmalige Aufnahmegebuehr im ersten Jahr von 49,90 EUR. Nach Erkenntnissen der Marktforschung bleiben zufriedene Kunden ca. 4 Jahre einer solchen Mitgliedschaft treu, sodass wir aus der Aufnahmegebühr monatlich auch noch mal ca. 1 EUR zur Verfügung haben, wovon aber auch wiederrum Kosten für die Club-Karte, das Erstellen und Versenden usw. anfallen, sodass uns real ca. 2,10 EUR vom Clubmitglied monatlich als Beitrag zur Verfügung stehen, denen aber ca. 15 EUR an Kosten auf der anderen Seite zu verbuchen sind. Natuerlich sind wir nicht die "Mutter Theresa" der Karpfenangler, daher muessen wir uns diese fehlenden Kosten, durch Marketingmassnahmen und ueber unsere zertifizierten Haendler wieder hereinholen.
Lieber Thomas, wenn Du jetzt voreingenommen schreibst, das seien KEINE Leistungen. Dann kann ich wirklich nur dazu raten (und nimm dies heiter) einen Kurses auf der Volkshochschule fuer kaufmännisches Rechnen zu belegen und nicht Dein Medium zu missbrauchen um Leistungen von Firmen herabzuwuerdigen. Oder als KEINE darzustellen.
Das wir diese Preisanfragen bearbeiten ist ein normaler Vorgang der schon oben beschrieben wurde. Vielfach am Tag wird dies durchgefuehrt, bisher immer zur Zufriedenheit unserer Kunden. Natürlich versuchen wir den jeweils best möglichen Preis herauszuhandeln. Welche Prozentsaetze sollen wir denn als Garantie geben, das geht doch gar nicht, da sich die Einkaufspreise fuer unsere zertifizierten Haendler auch staendig verändern. Wir hatten erst kürzlich eine Anfrage von 25 Club-Mitglidern die selbst einem eigenen Team angehören. Es ging dabei um den Kauf von 80 Rollen B.B. der Firma S. Keiner unserer zertifizierten Händler hatte eine solche Anzahl von Rollen vorrätig, oder konnte diese ueberhaupt beim Hersteller bestellen, denn auf Nachfrage beim Hersteller S. erhielten wir die Auskunft, dass derzeit keine auf Lager seien, die nächsten 1000 Stück würden in der letzten Juli Woche aus Asien ankommen, aber ob es überhaupt möglich sei einem Händler davon 80 Stück zu liefern könne nicht zugesagt werden.
So, lieber Thomas, stelle Dir mal vor, wir hätten hier vorab Garantien abgegeben. Wir wären unseriöse Kaufleute wenn wir dies tun würden. Ebenso ist es bei den Preisgarantien. Es gibt soviele Preisschwanken auch nach unten, dass wir unsere Kunden durch feste Vorgaben übervorteilen könnten. Ein Beispiel dafür. Ein deutscher Bissanzeigerhersteller, hatte ein Produkt für den Händler für 72 EUR im Einkaufspreis, sagen wir mal, der Verkaufpreis (UVP)sollte bei ca. 119,00 EUR liegen, wir hätten darauf eine Garantie von von 50 Prozent gegeben, dann hätten unsere Kunden dieses Produkt zu ca. 60 EUR erhalten. Jetzt gab es eine Veränderung im Einkaufspreis, während der laufenden Saison, der neue Einkaufspreis war 24 EUR und er UVP sollte bei 49 EUR liegen. Damit hätten wir unseren Kunden betrogen, der Händler hätte zu 60 EUR liefern können, wir hätten unsere Aufgabe erfüllt, und der angeschiss... wäre der Kunde also unser Club-Mitglied gewesen. Und der hier geschilderte Fall ist kein Einzallfall, sondern kommt öfters vor.
So, und nun gehst Du hin, und sprichst wieder von KEINE Leistung. Glaubst Du denn wirklich, dass wir wegen Deiner Unverständnis, die Du auch noch anderen glaubhaft machen willst, unsere Club-Mitglieder übervorteilen würden. Soweit wird es nicht kommen, denn wir wissen genau warum unsere AGB so sind, und unsere Mitglieder wissen dies zu schätzen, denn sie partizipieren jeden Tag davon.
Weiterhin wollen wir unsere zertifizierten Händler zu Zugaben annimieren, natürlich können wir sie nicht zwingen. Aber jeder der um die Marketingwirkung weiss, dass die Händler meist etwas dazugeben, wird uns glauben schenken, dass wir auch dabei einiges erreichen.
Du siehst also, wie umfangreich solche Erklärungen sind, und ich gehe davon aus, dass sie sowieso wieder nicht richtig verstanden werden/wollen. Aber was solls, hier sollen auch keine neuen Kunden geworben werden, hier soll es Erklärungen auf Fragen geben. Ich dachte aber eher daran, solche sachlichen Fragen beantworten zu können. Fragen zu kaufmännischen Grundregeln zu führen, bringt nur dort etwas, wo diese auch verstandnen werden - und dies kann nicht die Premisse dieses Boards sein. Denn hier wollen wir uns über unser schönes Hobby unterhalten und die Vorzüge die es bringen kann sich in einem Club zu angagieren.

Alleine schon das Thema - Catch & Release - wird in vielen Foren umfangreich diskutiert. Richtig getan ausser sich die Köpfe heiss geschwafelt hat bisher doch auch keiner was. Wir jedenfalls haben schon die ersten Kontakte zu der entsprechenden Bundesbehörde aufgenommen. Und auch da waren wir wieder die Ersten. Auf Nachfrage wurde uns versichert, dass bisher noch keine andere Organisation bei diesem Ministerium vorgesprochen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Ich habe nie pauschal von "Leistungen" sondern immer von "zugesicherten Leistungen (laut AGB)" geschrieben.

Und das ist es, was letztlich zählt.

Alles andere ist "kann, soll, Ziel ist, versuch....." aber eben keine zugesicherte Leistung.

Eure betriebsinterne Kalklulation interessiert doch niemanden, nur das was man als Angler bekommt (und zwar (vertraglich/AGB - mäßig) zugesichert).

Denn das ist das einzige worauf man als Kunde/Angler letztlich Anspruch hat.

Und das habe ich aufgelistet - nicht mehr, nicht weniger:



> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Sorry Thomas,

auch da muss ich Dir widersprechen.

Du hast nicht NUR aufgelistet, Du hat subjektiv kommentiert.

Und bewusst oder unbewusst z.B. den weiteren positiven Punkt weggelassen, dass die Club-Mitglieder schon von Beginn ihrer Mitgliedschaft Gutscheine im Wert von derzeit 75 EUR erhalten, die sie sofort nach Start der Club-Mitgliedschaft einlösen können.

Warum also in den "Krümeln" suchen, wo es nichts zu finden gibt, und das augenscheinliche überhaupt erst nicht erwähnen.

Ich hatte Dir schon in einer PN geschrieben, was mir hier im Board u.a. aufgefallen ist. Aber wie gesagt, mir obliegt es nicht dies öffentlich breitzutreten, das ist eine Sache die Du klären musst - und es verbietet sich mir natürlich - Dir, und schon gar nicht öffentlich, mitzuteilen wie Du dies tun sollst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Und bewusst oder unbewusst z.B. den weiteren positiven Punkt weggelassen, dass die Club-Mitglieder schon von Beginn ihrer Mitgliedschaft Gutscheine im Wert von derzeit 75 EUR erhalten, die sie sofort nach Start der Club-Mitgliedschaft einlösen können


auch das ist keine vertraglich/AGB - mäßig zugesicherte Leistung.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hätt ich absolut kein Vertrauen zu.

lorenzo_xxl


----------



## bubatz01 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

wenn denn alle angeblich so zufrieden sind,dann biete doch eine geld zurück garantie an,falls es doch jemanden gibt der nicht zufrieden ist.


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Mitglieder dürfen sich angeblich nicht äussern?
Nichtmal positiv?
Zitat vin der Homepage:


> Hallo,                                   mein Name ist Erich Reuter. Ich bin seit Mai                                   2006 Test-Angler bei carpfisher.info.                                    Ich gebe Euch mein Ehrenwort                                   darauf, dass ich es bisher noch nicht bereut                                   habe Test-Angler zu werden.
> Ich durfte bereits 4 Artikel                                   testen und 3 davon behalten.



In dem Zusammenhang ein Zitet aus den FAQ´s:


> *0.) Darf ich die Produkte und Leistungen behalten - auch wenn ich z. B. meine Mitgliedschaft kündige?*
> Ja, Du musst erhaltene Produkte und Leistungen auch bei einer Kündigung nicht zurückgeben.


Der Erich durfte nur drei von vier Produkten behalten.

Alles sehr widersprüchlich ! ;+


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Lieber Thomas,

auch wenn Du jetzt von den Club-Mitgliedern zu den Test-Anglern übergehst, betreibst weiterhin Polemik indem Du den Paragraphen 3 der Test-Angler AGB zitierst.

Wir reden dort eindeutig von Sendungen und nicht von Produkten. Es hat etwas mit Größe, Menge, Versanddatum usw., usw. zu tun. Auch beschreiben wir u.a. in den Regeln wie sich u.a. die Menge der Tests 9-12 in der Laufzeit zusammensetzt. Dabei wird ein Scoring verwendet. Wer ausreichend seinen Obliegenheiten nachkommt, wird auch die genannte Anzahl der Tests bekommen. Wer die ihm übermittelten Tests nicht oder nur ungenügend durchführt erhält es schlechteres Scoring und damit kann es sein auch weniger Tests. Aber auch hier: Es gibt schon einige Tests auf der Seite zum lesen, und demnächst werden weitere eingestellt. Unsere Leute testen und sind zufrieden. Auch hier werde ich mich erst einer öffentlichen Diskussion, wenn es jemanden gibt der Nachteiliges behauptet und sagt er sei betrogen worden. Vorher gibt es für mich/uns keine Veranlassung darüber zu reden. Denn alles ist sauber, wird verstanden und läuft bestens.

Lieber Thomas, wir sind carpfisher... und wenn wir etwas anbieten, hier die 75 EUR Gutscheine, dann stehen wir auch dazu. Jeder erhält nach seiner Anmeldung, ein Login und wird die Gutscheine sehen. Wenn es ihm nur darum ginge und Du glaubst wir müssten dies in die AGB aufnehmen, dann gehst Du fehl, denn die AGB sind das, was der Name aussagt, nicht die Produktbeschreibung. Auch hier wäre es sinnvoller sich zu informieren, und nichts aus Unwissenheit zu posten. Also nochmals, jeder hat nach der Anmeldung 14 Tage Zeit, ohne Angabe von Gründen vom Vertrag zurück zu treten. Also wo ist das Risiko für das Club-Mitglied.


----------



## Quappenjäger (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Sorry Thomas,
> 
> auch da muss ich Dir widersprechen.
> 
> ...


auf der page stehen aber gutscheine im wert von ca. 105 € nicht 75;+


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> wenn denn alle angeblich so zufrieden sind,dann biete doch eine geld zurück garantie an,falls es doch jemanden gibt der nicht zufrieden ist.


 
Wir geben so etwas ähnliches schon von Beginn an. Jeder erhält Gutscheine im Wert von 75 EUR.

Und natürlich erhält jedes unzufriedene Club-Mitglied seinen Beitrag zurück. Obwohl bisher noch niemand dies gefordert hat oder unzufrieden war.


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> auf der page stehen aber gutscheine im wert von ca. 105 € nicht 75;+


 

Bitte nicht Club-Mitgliedschaft mit Test-Angler verwechseln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Lieber Thomas, wir sind carpfisher... und wenn wir etwas anbieten, hier die 75 EUR Gutscheine, dann stehen wir auch dazu. Jeder erhält nach seiner Anmeldung, ein Login und wird die Gutscheine sehen. Wenn es ihm nur darum ginge und Du glaubst wir müssten dies in die AGB aufnehmen, dann gehst Du fehl, denn die AGB sind das, was der Name aussagt, nicht die Produktbeschreibung.



Deswegen steht bei mir auch noch das Wort vertraglich vor AGB.
Ob AGB oder Vertrag, in beiden Fällen wäre es eine zugesicherte Leistung, so wie jetzt ist es eben keine - nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich behauptet.

Ich habe nirgends geschreiben dass Ihr keine Gutscheine ausgeben würdet, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen das es dafür keinen rechtlichen Anspruch aus Vertrag/AGB für Eure Kunden gibt.


> auch das ist keine vertraglich/AGB - mäßig zugesicherte Leistung.


----------



## bubatz01 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Wir geben so etwas ähnliches schon von Beginn an. Jeder erhält Gutscheine im Wert von 75 EUR.
> 
> Und natürlich erhält jedes unzufriedene Club-Mitglied seinen Beitrag zurück. Obwohl bisher noch niemand dies gefordert hat oder unzufrieden war.


 
das sollte dann aber auch auf der seite bei euch schriftlich festgehalten werden.


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Thomas,

was ich am meisten bemängele ist:

Das Du diese Gutscheine mit keinem Wort erwähnt hast.

Das würde für mich zur Neutralität gehören, auch das Positive erwähnen, wenn ich anderes hinterfrage.


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> das sollte dann aber auch auf der seite bei euch schriftlich festgehalten werden.


 
Das sollte man schon uns überlassen.
Auch mussten wir uns mit dem Sachverhalt noch nicht auseinandersetzen.

Wenn es irgendwann, was wir nicht vermuten, so weit sein sollte, stehen wir zu unserer hier gemachten Zusage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Das Du diese Gutscheine mit keinem Wort erwähnt hast.
> 
> Das würde für mich zur Neutralität gehören, auch das Positive erwähnen, wenn ich anderes hinterfrage.


Da es keine vertraglich/AGB - mäßig zugesicherte Leistung ist kann ich persönlich darin nichts positives sehen.


----------



## bubatz01 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Das *sollte* man schon uns überlassen.
> Auch mussten wir uns mit dem Sachverhalt noch nicht auseinandersetzen.
> 
> Wenn es irgendwann, was wir nicht vermuten, so weit sein sollte, stehen wir zu unserer hier gemachten Zusage.


 
sollte,könnte,eventuell...


wenn du das schon hier zusagen kannst,warum nicht auf deiner page?

ist vermutlich wie mit den anderen sachen,zugesichert wird eben nix.mal von den "gutscheinen" abgesehen.

was sind das für gutscheine?was bringt mir z.b ein angelreisen gutschein von 70 euro und ich muss dann noch zb 800e drauflegen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> wenn du das schon hier zusagen kannst,warum nicht auf deiner page?



Weder eine Zusage hier noch auf deren Seite ist bindend, sofern es nicht vertraglich oder in den AGB festgehalten ist. Daher ist das eh wurscht.


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Thomas,

ich bin ungerne der "Oberlehrer".

Die Produktbeschreibung mit Leistungen öffentlich zu machen, reicht aus. Es ist nicht erforderlich und meist auch gar nicht möglich jede Produktbeschreibung in die AGB zu übernehmen.

Merkst Du denn nicht wie unsinnig das ist, was Du hier schreibst?

Um Dir nur ein kurzes Beispiel zu geben: Dein Hoster ist Schlund. Schau Dir doch mal die AGB an. Dort steht das drin, was in AGB´s gehört, ebenso wie bei uns.
Da stehen nicht die Leistungen im Detail beschrieben. Das findest Du bei den Leistungsbeschreibung, so wie bei uns.

Was sollen also Deine ständige Versuche, hier "ein Haar in der Suppe" finden zu wollen. Wenn schon dann fundiert, aber nicht mit Halbwissen.


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> sollte,könnte,eventuell...
> 
> 
> wenn du das schon hier zusagen kannst,warum nicht auf deiner page?
> ...


 
Wir bieten keine Angelreisen-Gutscheine.

Und als ordentliche Kaufleute verhalten wir uns auch so, und nicht wie in einem Board von Personen gefordert, die bestimmt ihren eigenen Beruf gut ausüben können.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Was sind das denn konkret für Gutscheine?


----------



## wodibo (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weder eine Zusage hier noch auf deren Seite ist bindend, sofern es nicht vertraglich oder in den AGB festgehalten ist. Daher ist das eh wurscht.



Das ist doch die kaufmännische Weisheit dahinter. Die sagen des max. X Produkte gibt, das es max. X Leistungen gibt. Von minimalen Leistungen ist keine Rede. 
*WARUM???*
Weil dann wohl die Rechtsabteilung gekündigt hätte. Lass das Konzept in die Hose gehen, weil die Minimalanforderungen nicht erfüllt werden können. Wenn die der Kunde aber haben will, wirds richtig teuer. Also laß ich den Kunden einfach Pech haben. Es gibt dann wenigstens noch den Monatsbeitrag. Ein Schelm der Schlechtes dabei denkt


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie versprochen hier zukünftig auf jeder Seite des Threads, damit sich unsere Mitglieder und User nicht immer durch den ganzen Thread "kämpfen" müssen:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...





> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...


----------



## Quappenjäger (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Club-Mitgliedschaft mit Test-Angler verwechseln!


warum werden die einzelnen mitglieder unterschiedlich behandelt? aufgrund ihrer monatlichen gebühr etwa?
ich frag mich sowieso was das ganze mit testen zu tun haben soll. wenn jemand etwas testen soll dann bekommt er es ohne etwas dafür bezahlen zu müssen. dafür nutzt er die entsprechenden waren ja auch und gibt die infos des test's an die jeweiligen firmen weiter.dafür kann er ja auch die getesteten produkte behalten. zum anderen kann ich auch selbst losgehen und wahlweise irgendwelche produkte kaufen und diese nach meinem angeltag als gut oder schlecht getestet im netz posten! da muss ich keinerlei gebühren für bezahlen!und angler gibt es zur genüge die sich zusammen tun um bei den händlern bessere preise zu bekommen und das bei hochwertigem gerät wo die rollen z.b. mind. 200 € kosten und dafür keine exrta clubgebühr zahlen müssen. diese leute werden bei euch mit sicherheit auch nie mitglied werden!heutzutage sind die preise bei den händlern eh verhandlungsache. ich habe noch nie den preis bezahlt der auf den produkten ausgezeichnet war ( wie die meisten angler ).und zugaben sind mit sichheit immer drin wo ich niemanden etwas für bezahlen muss um diese zu bekommen. und wenn einige nicht in der lage sind selber bestimmte sachen auszuhandeln sollten sie lieber das geld in eine vernünftige beratung stecken anstatt einem kostenpflichtigen club beizutreten!


----------



## Quappenjäger (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Buster schrieb:


> das Interessante daran ist aber die Widerrufsbelehrung.
> Lasst Euch das mal auf der Zunge zergehen:
> 
> 
> ...


 
wie schaut es denn aus wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe um mir die gutscheine anzuschauen? hab ich dann auf mein wiederrufsrecht verzichtet??????


----------



## Case (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Sowas regelt der Markt.

Ist die Firma seriös und bietet entsprechende Leistungen für's Geld wird sie sich behaupten können. Wenn nicht, wird Sie vom Markt verschwinden.
Ist die Firma nicht seriös wird sie Ärger mit dem Gesetz bekommen, was sich bei 100 Euros pro Mitglied kaum auszahlen dürfte.

Ich persönlich würde mich nicht als Tester zur Verfügung stellen der für eine definierte Summe undefinierte Ware erhält. Mag ja sein dass sich das Konzept rechnet, bei dem Testern gute ( vom Hersteller bereitgestellte ) Ware zur Verfügung zu stellen, Ihn mit weiterer Ware für seine Erfahrungswerte zu locken und gleichzeitig Marktforschung zu betreiben für die man dann auch noch bezahlt wird. Ist Alles eine Sache von Leistung und Gegenleistung.

AGB's 
Die Post garantiert mir auch nicht dass mein frankierter Brief beim Empfänger ankommt.

Case


----------



## bubatz01 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

schlechter vergleich,dann mach halt eine verfolgbare einschreibe sendung.


----------



## Case (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> schlechter vergleich,dann mach halt eine verfolgbare einschreibe sendung.



Dann bin ich statt der 55ct auf locker 2€ wenn ich die Zeit auf dem Postamt, zusätzliches Benzin und höhere Portokosten rechne. Aber darum geht's eigentlich nicht. 

Case


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo Case,

ganz genau darum geht es. Um die Seriösität!

Wir werden hier an den Pranger gestellt, ohne dass es einen definierten Vorwurf gegen uns gibt. Uns wird von Leuten unseriöses Verhalten unterstellt, die unsere Leistungen überhaupt nicht begriffen, geschweige denn ausprobiert haben.

Hier werden mit einer Engstirnigkeit und ekelhaftiger Bosheit nicht beweisbare Behauptungen aufgestellt. Ich vermute, alles nur darum um das eigene Gesicht nicht zu verlieren. In dem Wissen, dass hier falsches behauptet wird. Denunzierungen von Agigatoren nur weil ein anderer eine Idee hatte, die Sie selbst in der Vergangenheit nicht bewältigen konnten.

Schon Thomas hat mir in unserem Telefonat mitgeteilt, dass er gerne wüsste, wie es machbar wäre die hier fast 20.000 registrierten User, dazu zu bewegen für ihre Teilnahme etwas bezahlen zu lassen. So etwas würde er hier natürlich nicht posten. Genausowenig wie er über unsere Gutscheine und andere Vorteile unserer Dienstleistungen etwas gepostet hat.

Du siehst auch an Deiner eigenen Argumentation, Case, die Teilnehmer dieses Threads wollen gar verstehen. Weltoffenheit, neues kennen und schätzen lernen, Recht von Unrecht zu unterscheiden, all das ist hier nicht angesagt. Man hat sich auf jemanden "eingeschossen" und dann mal los. In den meisten Fällen funktioniert dies.

In diesem Fall hier, wurde "die Rechnung ohne den Wirt" gemacht. Wir werden uns weder verunsichern lassen, noch wird man uns los werden. Wir sind kurz auf dem Markt aber bereits etabliert, wir haben in einer solch kurzen Zeit eine Mitgliederzahl gewinnen können, die bei anderen Organisationen die es schon viel länger gibt, seines gleichen sucht.

Das wir vielen Händlern ein Dorn im Auge sind, ist verständlich und es hat sich ja auch schon ein Händler hier geäußert. Das es kaum möglich sein wird (bedingt durch unsere kluge Kombination) billigere Preise als durch uns vermittelte, zu erzielen, das wissen wir - und darauf können wir stolz sein. Das wir bisher noch keinen einzigen unzufriedenen Kunden hatte, auch darauf können wir stolz sein - und das zeugt von dem was Du anfangs geschrieben hast - von Seriösität und Integrität der beteilgten Firmen und Personen.

Wenn es auch hier Menschen gibt, denen es schwer fällt AGB´s, oder sonstige Produktbeschreibungen und Dienstleistungsbeschreibungen zu lesen, dann ist das zwar bedauerlich, bedauerlich für unser Land, aber wir sind bei Pisa und in der wirtschaftlichen Situation nicht umsonst bei den nicht führenden Ländern. Es ist schade, aber nicht zu ändern. Aber das sind auch nicht die Personen, die wir gerne als Mitglieder in unserem Club hätten. Auch wenn wir nicht unbedingt bisher selektiert haben, so hat sich alleine durch den Beitritt als Club-Mitglied, jeder insoweit geoutet, dass er erkannt hat um welch positive Sache es sich da handelt, da war es nicht nötig Erklärungen, die eigentlich sowieso keiner hören will, da es eine manifistierte Meinung gibt, abgeben zu müssen. Somit haben sich glücklicherweise bisher schon gut 1800 für unsere Dienstleistung entschieden. "war missverständlich". Und das schöne ist, es werden täglich mehr. Also doch noch Hoffnung für unser Land.

;-))

In diesem Sinne, noch ein schönes Wochenende für Euch alle. Seit schnell mit Euren Fragen, ich habe nur noch eine halbe Stunde Zeit, dann geh ich ins Konzert und danach mit meiner Familie essen. Und morgen sitze ich schon um 8 Uhr im Flieger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Seit schnell mit Euren Fragen, ich habe nur noch eine halbe Stunde Zeit,


*Bitte schön:*


> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> ...Somit haben sich glücklicherweise bisher schon gut 1800 "Spreu vom Weizen" getrennt...


Na in diesem Fall und zum momentanen Zeitpunkt gehört dann wohl offenbar die deutliche Mehrheit der potentiellen Kunden lieber zur Spreu als zum Weizen. Und aufgrund des bisher Gelesenen schließe ich mich der Spreu auch gern weiterhin an...:m


----------



## Lotte (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

moin-moin,

als erstes vorweg: ich bin kein karpfenangler und bin durch zufall auf diesen thread gestoßen!!! ich habe mich nach dem anlesen durch den ganzen thread gearbeitet und habe nun meinerseits ein paar fragen:

1) warum wird auf die offenen fragen weiterhin nicht geantwortet???

2) das mit den agb ist mir schon verständlich (keiner würde eine firma gründen, wo in den agb's etwas prozentuales definitiv versprochen wird). aber warum muß man(n) dann geld für die mitgliedschaft verlangen??? man kann ja ein saldo für jede testung (von mir aus im prozentualen vergleich zum testwert) verlangen!!!

|kopfkrat ich weiß aber schon jetzt, daß auf meine frage nicht geantwortet wird, da diese fragen ja auf betriebsinterna zugreifen würden !!! ich wollte sie dennoch gestellt haben !!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie versprochen hier zukünftig auf jeder Seite des Threads, damit sich unsere Mitglieder und User nicht immer durch den ganzen Thread "kämpfen" müssen:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...





> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...


----------



## bubatz01 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

da wir doch eh nix bei raus kommen,genau wie bei anderen threads die versandet sind z.B kuhwiese und rekordzander.


----------



## Angelwebshop (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Das muss man sich einmal auf der Zunge zergehen lasssen:



> Wenn es auch hier Menschen gibt, denen es schwer fällt AGB´s, oder sonstige Produktbeschreibungen und Dienstleistungsbeschreibungen zu lesen, dann ist das zwar bedauerlich, bedauerlich für unser Land, aber wir sind bei Pisa und in der wirtschaftlichen Situation nicht umsonst bei den nicht führenden Ländern. Es ist schade, aber nicht zu ändern. Aber das sind auch nicht die Personen, die wir gerne als Mitglieder in unserem Club hätten.


 
Mit diesem recht lockerem Spruch werden hier mündige Bürger die zurecht hier Fragen zu der Geschäftsidee-, den Zielen, AGB und anderen Modernitäten einer für mich mehr und mehr fragwürdigen Firma stellen, als *Analpahbeten* abgestempelt. 

Kein feiner Zug wie ich meine, aber es kommt noch dicker: 


> Aber das sind auch nicht die Personen, die wir gerne als Mitglieder in unserem Club hätten. Auch wenn wir nicht unbedingt bisher selektiert haben, so hat sich alleine durch den Beitritt als Club-Mitglied, jeder insoweit geoutet, dass er erkannt hat um welch positive Sache es sich da handelt, da war es nicht nötig Erklärungen, die eigentlich sowieso keiner hören will, da es eine manifistierte Meinung gibt, abgeben zu müssen.


 
Wer also in den Club eintritt der gehört dann nicht zu den *Analpahbeten, *weil er das gute / Positive daran erkannt hat.

Den Rest mag sich nun jeder denken, ich bin echt mal gespannt wieviele Händler der " Club" dann letztlich für seine Idee gewinnen kann. Ich meine keinen einzigen, zumindest keinen der diesen Thread hier gelesen hat.

In diesem Sinne uns allen einen noch schönen Sonntagabend, Pisa hin oder her.

PS: Lieber Horst, auch ich habe mich schon öfter hier im Board im Ton vergriffen, war mir aber nie zu schade mich dann dafür zu entschuldigen. Das hoffe und wünsche Ich hier in kürze für diese wirklich dummen Sprüche von Dir hier zu lesen.


----------



## Agalatze (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

unfassbar was das sein soll...
kann schon verstehen, wieso so ein gegenwind aufkommt :m


----------



## marioschreiber (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Angelwebshop schrieb:


> ich bin echt mal gespannt wieviele Händler der " Club" dann letztlich für seine Idee gewinnen kann. Ich meine keinen einzigen, zumindest keinen der diesen Thread hier gelesen hat.



Viele Händler sind doch hier im AB als Boardpartner vertreten.
Mich würde deren Meinung zu diesem Thema brennend interessieren !


----------



## meckpomm (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Also wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann hat ein Club-Mitglied jeden Monat 5 Preisanfragen. Und was noch? Ne Mitgliedskarte und einen Log In. Du hast ja auch die entstehenden Kosten gegenübergestellt, also in meinen Augen ist das doch ein verlustgeschäft, wenn es wirklich von den zahlenden Mitgliedern genutzt wird, wovon man ausgehen kann wenn man Geld bezahlt.

Zum Thema Catch und Release, schön dass ihr euch darum kümmert, aber was wollt ihr im Ministerium erreichen? Das Bundestierschutzgesetz ändern lassen? Oder gleich dessen Grundlage, das Grundgesetz? Oder ein eigenes Gesetz herausbringen lassen? Ich schlage den Namen 'Bundes Catch & Release Gesetz' (BC&RG) vor. Ist es nicht sinnvoller an der Auslegung der geltenden Gesetze zu arbeiten und daran sind einige Leute schon sehr lange engagiert, dich habe ich da noch nirgends gesehen. Ich glaube, du hast ganz einfach dieses öffentlichkeitswirksame Thema aufgegriffen und versuchst damt zu Punkten. Wenn es dennoch zu fortschritten kommen sollte, werde ich mal mit meinem Bundestagsabgeordneten sprechen...

Vermutlich bist du jetzt schon in Urlaubsstimmung, wer weiss ob du bei deiner Rückkehr die Zeit hast, die ganzen Fragen hier zu beantworten.

Für mich bleibt immer noch die Frage woher die firma an die email-adressen kommt? Wenn sie diese hat und den Namen und die Interessen der Benutzer, um die Werbemails interessengerecht zu versenden(also kein Spamming betreibt). Wieso kann sie diese dann nicht einfach löschen? Wozu braucht sie diese überhaupt, für welches der beiden Produkte? Testfischer oder Clubmitglied? Müsste man ja jeweils beitrag für bezahlen. Oder gibt es noch weitere Produkte?

Hat sich von den hier Beteiligten mittlerweile irgendjemand mal dort angemeldet und kann seine Erfahrungen preisgeben, soweit dies zulässig ist. Darf man überhaupt sagen, dass man jetzt angemeldet ist? Oder bin ich jetzt wieder zu sagen wir ungebildet?

MfG Rene


----------



## Sailfisch (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Fuer die 1,99 EUR monatlich, so enorm hoch ist naemlich der monatlich Beitrag, bekommen unsere Club-Mitglieder eine Menge von Leistungen, die jeder sachlich Gebildete sieht, die man aber auch, und das muss ich zugestehen, polemisch wegreden kann.
> Fuer 1,99 EUR monatlich kann das Club-Mitglied beispielsweise monatlich bis zu 5 Preis-Anfragen an uns richten. Dafür gibt es u.a. eine kostenlose Telefon Nummer. Diese Gespräche sind meist sehr umfangreich und dauern in der Regel 7 Minuten. Mit der monatlichen Grundgebühr für die 0800-er Telefonnummer kostet uns die Minute knappe 15 Cent, je Anfrage also ca. 1 EUR, macht nach Adam Riese ca. 5 EUR im Monat. Da es sich auch hier um eine Mischkalkulation mit anderen Faktoren handelt, da auch Anfragen via Mail und auch nicht immer von jedem monatlich 5 Anfragen durchgeführt werden, liegen wir derzeit bei ca. 1,80 je Club-Mitglied monatlich an Kosten. Hinzu kommen die Kosten fuer das abwickelnde Call-Center. Inbound Gespräche werden in der Regel  mit 4-7 EUR berechnet, outbound Gespräche mit ca. 9 EUR. Die Nutzung des Internets und der E-Mail Accounts fällt so gut wie nicht ins Gewicht, dafuer aber die Zeit der Mitarbeiter. Also ohne hier ins Detail zu gehen, bringt uns ein Club-Mitglied monatlich 1,99 EUR zzgl. die einmalige Aufnahmegebuehr im ersten Jahr von 49,90 EUR. Nach Erkenntnissen der Marktforschung bleiben zufriedene Kunden ca. 4 Jahre einer solchen Mitgliedschaft treu, sodass wir aus der Aufnahmegebühr monatlich auch noch mal ca. 1 EUR zur Verfügung haben, wovon aber auch wiederrum Kosten für die Club-Karte, das Erstellen und Versenden usw. anfallen, sodass uns real ca. *2,10 EUR *vom Clubmitglied monatlich als *Beitrag *zur Verfügung stehen, denen aber ca. *15 EUR *an *Kosten* auf der anderen Seite zu verbuchen sind.



Quadratur des Kreises die Zweite.

Ich rechne jetzt mal weiter: Bei den angegebenen 1800 Nutzern, wären das (15 - 2,10) X 1800 = 23220 € an "Minus" pro Kunde, welches - sofern ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, wir sind ja hier in der Mehrheit angeblich alle ein bißchen dumm - von den dankbaren Händler für die absoluten Kampfpreise als Provision (oder nenn es wie Du willst) gezahlt werden müßten. Wohlbemerkt, daß die Sache dann Null gegen Null aufgehen würde, oder bist Du mit 5000 € Monatsgehalt bei den 15 € Kosten pro Mitglied schon dabei?
Jetzt rechnen wir mal weiter großzügig zu Deinen Gunsten und unterstellen Du bekommst 10% Provision, so müßtest Du einen Umsatz von 232200 machen, pro Monat wohl bemerkt. Macht pro User 129 € Monatsumsatz, was 1548 € Jahresumsatz entspricht.
Du kannst so häufig wie Du willst von Mischkalkulation sprechen, andere Nebelkerzen werfen und die User und insbesondere Thomas hier als dumm bezeichnen, der verständige Mensch macht sich sein eigenes Bild.

Exkurs Catch&Release
Juristischer Fehltritt Nr. 3.
Es ist schon famos hier zu behaupten, Ihr/Du seit die einzigen die sich für die Angler stark machen. Bei aller Bescheidenheit, ich war es, zusammen mit Dr. Robert Arlinghaus, der in der juristischen Fachliteratur das Thema aufgearbeitet hat. Ich habe bei der letzten Jahrestagung des DAV das Thema juristisch beleuchtet und ich habe Kontakte zu den wesentlichen Personen in der Szene; Dein Name ist mir bis dato noch nicht begegnet. 
An welches Ministerium habt Ihr/Du geschrieben und insbesondere mit welcher Intention, und bist Du sicher, daß der Schuß nicht nach hinten losgehen kann?


----------



## bubatz01 (10. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

man könnte dieses theam auch "oben als sticky festmachen"das es auch jeder neue siht.


----------



## punkarpfen (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Auch die Abschweifungen zu Pisa und der wirtschaftlichen Situation haben doch eher wenig mit dem Thema zu tun und dienen doch eher der Stimmungsmache. Zwecks Tastaturschonung kann man darauf doch verzichten ;-)


----------



## Cerfat (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> genau das ist es.
> 
> Beweise das wir unseriös mit unseren Club-Mitgliedern umgehen. Dann - und erst dann hast Du erst die Berechtigung, darüber zu schreiben.



Beweisen, pappalpap, ich paste einfach denn dem ist weiter nichts hinzuzufügen. Ob die Kuh nun rosa oder lila aussieht, Lisa oder Fritz heißt spielt keine Rolle.

Warenproben und Testgeräte - Finger weg!

Die Aussicht, Warenproben im Wert von mehreren hundert Euro zu erhalten oder Testgeräte, die man nach einer Beurteilung vielleicht sogar behalten darf – das lockt Schnäppchen-Jäger an, auch wenn sie dafür eine monatliche Gebühr entrichten müssen. Außer Spesen ist jedoch selten was gewesen. 
Man will Ihnen ein Notebook schenken. Oder ein Handy. Oder eine Küchenmaschine. Warum? Damit Sie das Produkt testen und beurteilen. Dafür dürfen Sie das Produkt dann behalten. Weil Sie dem Hersteller mit Ihrer Bewertung bei der Produktentwicklung weitergeholfen haben… Oder lassen Sie sich regelmäßig mit Warenproben und Gutscheinen beliefern – wochenlang und im Wert von mehreren hundert Euro. 

So viel Gutes verheißen Seiten wie produkte-testen.de, probenking.de, probenkiste.de, probenexpress.de, waren-testen.de oder probenwelt.de, um nur einige zu nennen. Und Sie müssen so wenig dafür tun. Sie müssen sich lediglich auf der Web-Site des jeweiligen Anbieters anmelden. Und bezahlen – für drei Monate, für ein halbes oder ganzes Jahre, zwischen 3,50 und 8 Euro monatlich, je nach Laufzeit. Zahlbar im Voraus, per Lastschrift. Dafür, so die Anbieter, wird Ihre Anschrift an die Hersteller weitergegeben, die Sie danach mit ihren Testgeräten und Warenproben beliefern.

Sie können nur gewinnen, wird Ihnen suggeriert, denn selbst Ihre Gebühren holen Sie wieder rein, weil Sie schon für Ihre Anmeldung mit Reisegutscheinen und ähnlichem belohnt werden. 

Hört sich toll an – aber glauben Sie das wirklich? 

Die Verträge sind gültig

PC-WELT-Leser Kaja K. musste feststellen, dass die Hersteller scheinbar keinerlei Interesse daran haben, ihre Geräte zu verschenken. Er erhielt nicht ein einziges Produkt, dafür aber die Mitteilung des Anbieters produkte-testen.de, dass sich (weil er nicht gekündigt hatte) sein Vertrag verlängern und man daher erneut von seinem Konto abbuchen würde.

Kaja K. hat sich zwar gefragt, welcher „Vertrag“ sich da verlängert, schließlich habe er ja noch nie etwas bekommen. Doch der Vertrag ist gültig, so die Auskunft von Rechtsanwalt Johannes Richard (www.internetrecht-rostock.de). [1] Schließlich heißt es in den AGB bei produkte-testen.de – dahinter steht die Firma Ideen Projekt Entwicklung und Betreuung in Oranienburg – ja auch nur: „Inhalt dieses Vertrages ist die Übermittlung bzw. Bereitstellung Ihrer bei der Anmeldung hinterlassenen Daten an Firmen bzw. Unternehmen, die Produkte anbieten und diese ggf. zum Testen kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.“

Hier wird die Aussage also schon abgeschwächt, dass Firmen tatsächlich Testgeräte herausrücken. Um welche Firmen es sich dabei handeln könnte, erfährt man sowieso nicht. Nach einem sehr kurzen Telefonat mit Frau Stühler von produkte-testen.de beispielsweise sollten wir eine Firmenliste erhalten, auf die wir jedoch noch immer warten.

Der Versuch, bei waren-testen.de (ebenfalls betreut von der Firma Ideen) telefonisch herauszufinden, zu welchen Firmen Kontakte bestehen, schlug ebenfalls fehl. Ein Anruf über eine 0190-er-Nummer brachte lediglich eine Ansage, dass alle Anschlüsse belegt seien oder der Anruf außerhalb der Bürozeiten erfolgt (wann diese sind, wird nicht verraten).

Seriöse Firmen unterstützen die Angebote nicht

Nicht nur produkte-testen.de und waren-testen.de, auch die anderen Anbieter, die mit der gleichen Masche Geld verdienen wollen, verraten auf ihren Web-Sites nicht, von welchen Firmen der Kunde beliefert werden soll.

Wir haben daraufhin einfach mal bei Fuji angerufen und gefragt, ob das Unternehmen Testgeräte, beispielsweise Digitalkameras, an beliebige Endverbraucher schickt, um deren Meinung einzuholen und den Laientestern dafür dann die Geräte überlässt. „Niemals, auf gar keinen Fall würden wir so etwas machen“, hieß es in der Pressestelle. „Das haben wir ja noch nie gehört.“

Bei Alcatel folgte auf unsere Anfrage eine eher amüsierte Reaktion: „Da würde ich mir ja jeden Tag irgendwo zehn Geräte bestellen und dann einen Laden aufmachen.“ Das Unternehmen stellt seine Testgeräte ausschließlich Journalisten zur Verfügung und denen auch nur begrenzt für etwa vier Wochen. 

Auch wir in der Redaktion PC-WELT dürfen Testgeräte nicht behalten, sondern müssen sie an die Hersteller zurückschicken.

Warum auch sollten Hersteller ihre Geräte verschenken? Warum sollten sie sich solch dubioser Vermittlungspartner bedienen, um an Konsumentenadressen zu kommen? Hersteller, die ihre Produktentwicklung optimieren und auf die Bedürfnisse der Verbraucher abstimmen möchte, beauftragen für Umfragen seriöse Marktforschungs-Unternehmen.

Warenproben werden so gut wie nie verschickt

Lassen Sie sich auch nicht täuschen, wenn auf den Web-Sites Produktfotos erscheinen. Die Bilder erlauben keine Rückschlüsse darauf, welche Firmen ihre Waren kostenlos unters Volk bringen wollen. 
Ein Beispiel dafür ist probenwelt.de. Hier taucht beispielsweise das Haribo-Tütchen auf. Unsere Nachfrage hat bestätigt, was schon länger in Foren wie www.antiproben.de.vu [2] gepostet wird: Haribo arbeitet weder mit den Online-Anbietern zusammen noch verschickt das Unternehmen überhaupt Warenproben. 

Die Firmen haben in der Regel auch kein allzu großes Interesse daran, ihre Proben wahllos unters Volk zu bringen, sondern wünschen sich für ihre Produkte echte Interessenten. 
Wenn Sie beispielsweise die PC-WELT testen wollen, deren Logo in der Bildcollage auf probenwelt.de ebenfalls zu sehen ist, dann können Sie Probehefte auf unserer Web-Site unter dem Abo-Button anfordern – und das kostet Sie zunächst einmal gar nichts.

Kaja K. kann sich nun lediglich damit trösten, dass er nicht allein auf diese vermeintlich tollen Angebote hereingefallen ist. Unter www.aerger-forum.de/cgi-bin/dcforum/dcboard.cgi [3] melden sich Dutzende von Schnäppchen-Jägern zu Wort, die alle verladen wurden. Sie alle haben bezahlt, aber nie etwas erhalten - weder teure Geräte zu Testzwecken noch Warenproben. 


Lesen Sie die AGB!

Ach ja, und falls Sie davon ausgegangen sind, demnächst fast umsonst einen Neuwagen gestellt zu bekommen: Vergessen Sie´s. Auch bei www.gratisneuwagen.de gewinnt nur der Web-Site-Betreiber, während Sie der Verlierer sind.

Zwar wird Ihnen für zwei Jahre ein Neuwagen in Aussicht gestellt, der werbefinanziert ist und Sie damit lediglich 99,90 Euro kosten soll. Davon sind 49,90 Euro Anmeldegebühr (50 Euro sollen bei Übergabe des Wagens fällig werden), und die können Sie in den Wind schreiben. Denn eine Garantie, dass Sie tatsächlich einen Wagen erhalten, gibt Web-Site-Betreiber Kitzmann natürlich nicht. 
Der Vertrag bezieht sich auch hier nur darauf, dass Sie in eine Kundendatei aufgenommen werden. „Der Anbieter ist bemüht, diese Daten an interessierte Drittfirmen weiterzuleiten. Kitzmann & Co kann weder Gewähr für eine Vermittlung noch für die Bereitschaft von Drittfirmen für kostenlose Neuwagen übernehmen.“

Enttäuschten Schnäppchen-Jägern kann nur geraten werden, ihre Verträge so schnell wie möglich zu kündigen und die Einzugsermächtigungen rückgängig zu machen. Und dann: Finger weg von solchen Angeboten!

Vor allem: Bevor Sie sich künftig für irgendwelche kostenpflichtigen Angebote entscheiden wollen - lesen Sie die AGB, und lesen Sie sie in Ruhe. Dann können Sie wirklich sparen. 

Wenn Sie weiterhin auf Gratis-Angebote scharf sind: Schauen Sie sich auf www.kostenlos.de [4] um. Die Betreiber dieser Site ziehen dem Schnäppchen-Jäger wenigstens kein Geld aus der Tasche und die zugesagten Probeexemplare und Warenmuster werden tatsächlich verschickt.

Sind Ihnen auch schon solche Abzockermethoden untergekommen? Wenn ja, melden Sie sich bei der PC-WELT (Hammer@pcwelt.de). Wir gehen der Sache nach und bringen dies an die Öffentlichkeit. 

Quelle: http://www.pcwelt.de/defaults/drucken/35/102262/


----------



## Big Rolly (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Du kannst so häufig wie Du willst von Mischkalkulation sprechen, andere Nebelkerzen werfen und die User und insbesondere Thomas hier als dumm bezeichnen, der verständige Mensch macht sich sein eigenes Bild.




Also ich hab mir mein Bild gemacht !!

Setze den sogenannten Mitgliedsbeitrag lieber im Fachhandel an Ködern und Zubehör um.
Und wenn was übrig bleibt reichts für ein Bier zum Tagesausklang


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Vor allem: Bevor Sie sich künftig für irgendwelche kostenpflichtigen Angebote entscheiden wollen - lesen Sie die AGB, und lesen Sie sie in Ruhe. Dann können Sie wirklich sparen


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen )))


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Soeben habe ich folgende Meldung von Petra Krichel, Marketing - Chefin von unserem Partner Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen erhalten:



> Wir möchten darauf hinweisen, dass wir in keinerlei geschäftlicher Beziehung zu www.carpfisher.info stehen. Da wir ausschließlich den Fachhandel beliefern, ist eine derartige Geschäftsbeziehung von unserer Seite ausgeschlossen. Ebenso haben wir kein Testmaterial zur Verfügung gestellt, haben auch zur Zeit keine diesbezügliche Planung.



Interessanterweise wirbt aber Carpfisher.info mit angeblich von Shimano erhaltenem Testmterial auf deren Seite:


> Danke an SHIMANO und deren Vertreter Frank Sauerbrei.



Ebenso interesssant in diesem Zusammenhang folgendes Zitat aus Posting 180 von carpfisher.xyz:



> Es ging dabei um den Kauf von 80 Rollen B.B. der Firma S. Keiner unserer zertifizierten Händler hatte eine solche Anzahl von Rollen vorrätig, oder konnte diese ueberhaupt beim Hersteller bestellen, denn auf Nachfrage beim Hersteller S. erhielten wir die Auskunft, dass derzeit keine auf Lager seien, die nächsten 1000 Stück würden in der letzten Juli Woche aus Asien ankommen, aber ob es überhaupt möglich sei einem Händler davon 80 Stück zu liefern könne nicht zugesagt werden.



Ich persönlich behaupte nicht, dass carpfisher.xyz hier die BigBaitrunner von Shimano gemeint oder darauf angespielt hat, weil das ja nach Aussage von Shimano eigentlich gar nicht sein kann.

Aber es gibt ja soooooo viele Firmen die mit S. anfangen und die Karpfenrollen namens BB im Program haben.....................


----------



## punkarpfen (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Bestimmt Sänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Und wie heisst deren Rolle namens BB????
Oder ist mir da was entgangen ?
))


----------



## tamandua (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Donnerlüttich, Thomas. Da fördern deine Kontakte ja wahrlich Ungeahntes zutage  Wer hätte denn das gedacht!? Schade, dass unser Ansprechpartner momentan eifrig den Karpfen nachstellt. Auf eine Erklärung für diese nun doch recht eindeutige Lage wäre ich mehr als gespannt. 
Womöglich verstehen wir aber auch bloß wieder nichts bzw interpretieren alles völlig unrichtig. Wie sind ja leider nicht so helle:c, siehe PISA.
Natürlich, wie ich selbstredend hinzufügen möchte, glaube ich, dass Thomas einem gar fürchterlichen Irrtum aufgesessen ist und die in diesem Thread thematisierte Firma all ihre Geschäfte nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen rechtmäßig und zur vollen Zufriedenheit der Kunden abwickelt. Versteht sich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie versprochen hier der gesamte Sachverhalt zusammengefasst auf jeder neuen Seite, damit sich niemand durch den ganzen Thread quälen muss. 
Ergibt ja langsam ein Bild, obs einem gefällt oder nicht darf und soll jeder selber entscheiden:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...





> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...





> Soeben habe ich folgende Meldung von Petra Krichel, Marketing - Chefin von unserem Partner Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilkman (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hmm, also das Statement von Shimano ist ja wirklich mehr als interessant... #6

... ich erwarte bereits jetzt die Rückkehr von Herrn Berghäuser, um zu hören, wie sich diese Aussage mit dem Inhalt einer gewissen Homepage verträgt.


----------



## cobra96 (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hmm, also das Statement von Shimano ist ja wirklich mehr als interessant... #6
> 
> ... ich erwarte bereits jetzt die Rückkehr von Herrn Berghäuser, um zu hören, wie sich diese Aussage mit dem Inhalt einer gewissen Homepage verträgt.



glaubst der kommt nochmal ? oder unbekannt verzogen


----------



## Cerfat (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich folgende Meldung von Petra Krichel, Marketing - Chefin von unserem Partner Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob man die Namen so einfach als Keywords benutzen darf, weiß ich nicht,  würde ich aber trotzdem mal gerne wissen.

http://img328.*ih.us/img328/1528/quickshot19or2.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wusste gar nicht, dass man Jetantrieb "Jettantrieb" schreibt))
Man lernt halt nie aus)


----------



## tamandua (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

OT an:

Thomas, gemeint ist hier vermutlich der Antrieb des VW Jetta, es hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit Womöglich ist der Volkwagen mit dem J ein vorzügliches Angelauto. Behalten darf man den allerdings nicht, der muss nach der Testfahrt wieder beim Händler des Vertrauens abgegeben werden.

OT aus


----------



## CIPROEDDIE (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen in einem anderen Board . Und dort als Moderator. Mit dem gleichem Ergebnis und Erfahrung. Wir sind mit dem Thema offline gegangen(aus eigener Entscheidung, nicht durch Juristische Drohungen) um Hr. H. Burghäuser das zu geben, was er verdient. Nichtbeachtung!!!! Uns war die Zeit dann zu Schade, denn Hr. Burghäuser macht nur juristisch legale Geschäfte und Dienstleistungen. Moralisch gesehen, kann man geteilter Meinung sein.
@Horst
Schönen Urlaub! Und denke daran, wo du einen Haken hin machst. Es könnte eine Überraschung daran hängen.
Gruß eddie


----------



## ruhrangler (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

hey carpfisher, hier ist nochmal der begriffsstutzige schüler dem man die intellenz zwar nicht einprügeln kann, bei dem es aber für google noch reicht, folgendes zu deinen metatags.....

*Bislang hat vor allem die Verwendung fremder Namen und Marken in HTML-Metatags die deutschen Gerichte beschäftigt. Ein jüngst veröffentlichtes Urteil des Landgerichts Düsseldorf weitet die bisherige Rechtsprechung erheblich aus und erklärt auch die Verwendung sachfremder Keywords für unzulässig. *
Nach Ansicht der Düsseldorfer Richter verstößt die Verwendung von Metatags (siehe Kasten), die keinen inhaltlichen Bezug zu den auf der Webseite angebotenen Inhalten aufweisen, gegen §§ 1, 3 des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG). Damit geht dieses Urteil über die bisherige Rechtsprechung deutscher Gerichte hinaus, die sich vor allem mit der Verwendung geschützter Namen, Unternehmenskennzeichen und Marken in Metatags befasste. 
So urteilte das Landgericht Mannheim bereits 1997 in einem der ersten Interneturteile, dass ein Anbieter einer Website gegen das Markenbenutzungsrecht aus § 14 des Markengesetzes (MarkenG) sowie den Unternehmenskennzeichenschutz aus § 15 MarkenG verstößt, wenn er eine fremde Marke als Metatag in den HTML-Header seiner Website aufnimmt. Zum gleichen Ergebnis gelangte das LG Hamburg in einem Beschluss vom 13. 9. 1999. 

auch von mir nen schönen urlaub und erzähl doch mal wie sone abmahnung von shimano aussieht wenn du zurück bist

LG aus dem pott


----------



## Big Rolly (11. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass man Jetantrieb "Jettantrieb" schreibt))
> Man lernt halt nie aus)



Das selbe dachte ich auch grad.

Ich sag nur PISA lässt grüßen

(waren das nicht seine Worte)


----------



## meckpomm (12. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Moin

Ich glaube der ist weg und kommt nicht wieder... komischerweise kann sich auch niemand aus seinen anderen Abteilungen zu den Fragen äussern.
Ich denke das thema ist durch und es wird eh nix mehr kommen, ich denke das Thema kann geschlossen werden. Letztendlich wird der Horst in zwei Wochen im nächsten Forum auftauchen, sich bis dahin seine hier gemachten Fehler aufarbeiten. Im vergleich zum anderen Forum konnte er jetzt auch schon drei Beispiele nennen. Die Grundfragen wird es wieder nicht beantworten können. Ist das Unternehmensmodell überhaupt geschützt? ich denke ohne Werbung, 1800 zahlende Mitglieder ist schon ne reife Leistung.

Ich denke mit BB soll wirklich die Big Baitrunner gemeint sein, allerdings kenne ich keine Karpfenanglervereinigung in der 25 mitglieder sind die gleichzeitig 80 gleiche Rollen kaufen wollen. Das wären ja mehr als 3 pro person. Schon eine Mitgleideranzahl von 25 ist sehr sehr untypisch. Wenn ich deratige Anzahl kaufen will, dann telefonier ich selbst rum und komme ganz sicher unter 149€ inkl. Schnur.

Lustig ist der Thread aber alle mal, das ist so wie früher auf dem Jahrmarkt 'Aal greifen'.

MfG Rene


----------



## Big Rolly (12. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich glaube der ist weg und kommt nicht wieder...
> 
> MfG Rene




never say never again---------- sag niemals nie

Der kommt wieder , wird er nicht auf sich sitzen lassen.
Meine Oma sagte immer: Betroffene Hunde bellen am lautesten


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Er hat ja angekündigt diese Woche im Urlaub zu sein - also nicht unfair werden und warten ob/wie er sich nächste Woche zurückmeldet.


----------



## Big Rolly (12. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er hat ja angekündigt diese Woche im Urlaub zu sein - also nicht unfair werden und warten ob/wie er sich nächste Woche zurückmeldet.




So hatte ich das ja gemeint..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Noch was witziges auf der Seite gefunden, werde ich in den Fragenkatalog mit reinnehmen:

Beim Preisbrecherclub wird damit geworben, dass Mitglieder auf eigene Produkte einen Sonderrabatt bekommen.


> Super Sonder Rabatte auf unsere eigenen Produkte



Unter dem Punkt "Mediadaten" wird um Werbekunden geworben, wo es dann wörtlich heisst:


> Da wir keinerlei eigenen Produkte hier zum Kauf anbieten, ist diese Plattform eine ideale Variante für Händler, Hersteller, Verlage, Reiseunternehmen usw. zu werben und neue Kunden zu gewinnen.



Kann ja eigentlich nur eine Aussage stimmen......

Ebenso interressant und unter Mediadaten zu finden:


> Nutzen Sie die Vorteile etablierter, innovativer Formate für Ihre Kunden-Kommunikation. Zum Beispiel als "carpfisher-koop-Produkt". Also ein Produkt, welches ganz speziell von carpfisher.info empfohlen und als "koop" (Kooperationsprodukt) angeboten wird. Für den von Ihnen gebuchten Zeitraum wird die gebündelte Online- und Newsletter-Power für einen positiven Imagetransfer und einen erhöhten Wiedererkennungswert nutzbar gemacht.


Hier stellt sich erstens die Frage der Vermischung redaktioneller Inhalte mit Werbung, und als zweites natürlich auch, ob dann die so beworbenen Produkte auch bei den "unabhängigen Tests" automatisch gut wegkommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie versprochen hier der gesamte Sachverhalt zusammengefasst auf jeder neuen Seite, damit sich niemand durch den ganzen Thread quälen muss. 
Ergibt ja langsam ein Bild, obs einem gefällt oder nicht darf und soll jeder selber entscheiden:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...





> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...





> Soeben habe ich folgende Meldung von Petra Krichel, Marketing - Chefin von unserem Partner Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oknel (13. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie versprochen hier der gesamte Sachverhalt zusammengefasst auf jeder neuen Seite, damit sich niemand durch den ganzen Thread quälen muss.
> Ergibt ja langsam ein Bild, obs einem gefällt oder nicht darf und soll jeder selber entscheiden:



schade dass man sich soviel arbeit machen muss, um einige unwissende vor solchen schneeball- und  abzocksystemen zu warnen.

praktisch identische seiten zu anderen themengebieten findet man oft im internet. verklausulierte agb's, monatsbeiträge, unsinnige angebote...
einfach verschweigen, wäre wohl aber der falsche weg.

viel spass wünsche ich den "clubmitgliedern" und allen andern:

lasst euch nicht verarschen.....

*kaffetrinken*


----------



## Buster (13. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

tja - es ist so und es bleibt so:

Da versucht jemand seinen "Laden" schön zu reden und hofft das ihm bei all seinen Beteuerungen und Versprechen noch jemand auf den Leim geht.

Die ganze Webseite samt AGB strotzt nur so von Widersprüchen, Verschleierungen, Fallstricken und rechtlich unrichtigen Behauptungen. All seine hier geposteten Interpretionen der AGB sind völlig belanglos da nicht sein Rechtsverständnis gefragt ist sondern das was vor Gesetz Bestand hat. Aber ich bin mir sicher das er das weiß, denn als "Geschäftsmann" wird er nicht so naiv sein zu glauben das seine Auffassung vor Gericht unantastbar ist.

Bis heute bin ich trotz zahlreicher Angebote nicht auf so "hervorragende" Geschäfte reingefallen und bin damit immer gut gefahren. Im nachhinein haben sich die hervorragendsten Geschäfte immer als Flopp entpuppt.

Und wenn er mir mangelnde Intelligenz unterstellt so sag ich nur auf leicht hochnäsige Art:

*"Was kümmert es die Eiche wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr scheuert..."*


----------



## bennie (13. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

post #241 ist der hammer


----------



## Lotte (13. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



			
				Thomas9902 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat ja angekündigt diese Woche im Urlaub zu sein - also nicht unfair werden und warten ob/wie er sich nächste Woche zurückmeldet.



moin-moin,

leider, leider bin ich dann selber im urlaub und habe kein (bezahlbares) internet. dann wird mir meine (fast) tägliche "gute nacht geschichte" bestimmt sehr fehlen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Und es geht weiter:

Die Firma Rodsworld wurde auf der Seite carpfisher.info unter dem Punkt "Z. Händler" aufgeführt. 

Dazuz schickte Herr Däbel, Geschäftsführer der "Rod´s World Deutschland GmbH", folgende Stellungnahme:



> Die Rod´s World Deutschland GmbH unterhält keine geschäftlichen Verbindungen zu www.carpfisher.info und distanziert sich ausdrücklich von der Nennung als zertifizierter Händler. Anfragen, welche in  Zusammenhang mit der Nennung unserer Firma stehen, werden von uns nicht bearbeitet.


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Moin Moin ,
also das richt persönlich für mich nach Abz..e . Schon die 2te Firma die sich von der Seite diszanziert und die vielen offenen Fragen sprechen für mich persönlich Bände . Warum melden sich die anderen Teammitglieder von der Seite nicht zu Wort wenn sie dahinter stehen ? Wollen die nicht, können die nicht oder dürfen die nicht ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Big Rolly (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> also das richt persönlich für mich nach Abz..e . Schon die 2te Firma die sich von der Seite diszanziert und die vielen offenen Fragen sprechen für mich persönlich Bände . Warum melden sich die anderen Teammitglieder von der Seite nicht zu Wort wenn sie dahinter stehen ? Wollen die nicht, können die nicht oder dürfen die nicht ?
> 
> 
> ...



Denke mal das auch hier auf dem Board einige den Carpfisher`s auf den Leim gegangen sind und sich nun nicht outen möchten; was ich verstehen kann.


----------



## Sepp0815 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Meiner Meinung nach wäre dieser Tread niemals 17 Seiten lang geworden wenn die Firma Seriös wäre ausser sie hätte viele tolle Angebote die auch wirklich real wären! 

MfG
Sepp


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

*Und es geht munter weiter.*
Nach der Verlautbarung von Shimano hat mich natürlich interessiert, ob die anderen auf der Seite genannten Firmen etwas davon wissen, dass sie auf der Seite aufgeführt sind und ob das auch gewünscht/genehmigt ist.

Unter dem Punkt „Testangler“ sind folgende Firmen aufgeführt:

Shimano
Max Noller, Imperial Baits 
Concept for you
BCUK ( Bait Company United Kingdom )

Die Stellungnahme von Shimano ist ja schon da.

BCUK ist eine „Internetbaustelle“ ohne Impressum, Kontaktaufnahme daher nicht möglich.

Eine Stellungnahme von Max Nollert/Imperial Baits, wird folgen.

Eine Stellungnahme von Concept for you wird folgen.

Interessant auch die unter dem Punkt „Z. Händler“ zu findenden Firmen.
Carptackledealer
Rodsworld

Unter „Carptackledealer“ oder „ctd“ ist in den Suchmaschinen keine Tacklefirma zu finden.

Rodsworld hat ja schon eine Stellungnahme abgegeben.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Kontakt zu BCUK bekommt man bestimmt über Ofenloch. Soweit ich weiß, ist Ofenloch der Vertrieb für Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Danke))
Baleno hab ich auch angeschrieben, da die auch genannt wurden auf der Seite.

Man wird gespannt sein dürfen..................


----------



## esox_105 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke))
> Baleno hab ich auch angeschrieben, da die auch genannt wurden auf der Seite.
> 
> Man wird gespannt sein dürfen..................


 


Pinewood wird dort ebenfalls erwähnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Pinewood + Baleno = gleicher Vertrieb ))


----------



## esox_105 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pinewood + Baleno = gleicher Vertrieb ))


 

Sorry, wusste ich nicht #c .


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie versprochen hier der gesamte Sachverhalt zusammengefasst auf jeder neuen Seite, damit sich niemand durch den ganzen Thread quälen muss. 
Ergibt ja langsam ein Bild, obs einem gefällt oder nicht darf und soll jeder selber entscheiden:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...





> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...





> *Soeben habe ich folgende Meldung von Petra Krichel, Marketing - Chefin von unserem Partner Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen erhalten:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lachsy (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

bcuk.de geht bei produkte mach Ofenloch.

und Admin der seite ist :  Gabriele Michels 
Laut denic gehört die seite : Claris Verlag

Also Thomas dahin wenden 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## tamandua (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Köstlich, einfach nur köstlich|supergri. Mein Tag ist gerettet. 
Ich bin gespannt, was die andere ''zertifizierten'' Händler zu dieser Ehre sagen werden. Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, ob die bislang getesteten Firmen über die Ergebnisse der Produkttests informiert wurden. Wenn nicht, dann sehe ich die Tests ohnehin alls völlig sinnbefreit an, denn man sollte jedem Händler zwecks möglicher Verbesserungen Feedback geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Also Thomas dahin wenden


Schon raus )))


----------



## Lachsy (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

wollt ihr ein test lesen
hier lang http://www.lucarp.de/10.html


----------



## tamandua (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Erwähnt werden unter dem Punkt ''Tackle Test'' im Auftrag von Händlern und Handel durchgeführte ''Umfragen und Bewertungen in den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen des Karpfenangelns''. 
Hier wäre es doch sehr interessant zu wissen, welche Händler  derartige Umfragen und/oder Test bei der diskutierten Firma in Auftrag gegeben haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Erwähnt werden unter dem Punkt ''Tackle Test'' im Auftrag von Händlern und Handel durchgeführte ''Umfragen und Bewertungen in den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen des Karpfenangelns''.
> Hier wäre es doch sehr interessant zu wissen, welche Händler derartige Umfragen und/oder Test bei der diskutierten Firma in Auftrag gegeben haben.


Nachdem sich viele andere Behauptungen und Veröffentlichungen auf dieser Seite als fragwürdig herausgestellt haben, dazu meine persönliche Meinung:
*KEINER!!!!!*


----------



## tamandua (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem sich viele andere Behauptungen und Veröffentlichungen auf dieser Seite als fragwürdig herausgestellt haben, dazu meine persönliche Meinung:
> *KEINER!!!!!*



So deutlich wollte ich das nun nicht schreiben|supergri. Obwohl meine Vermutungen auch in diese Richtung tendieren. Selbstredend lasse ich mich liebend gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hier die Stellungnahme von Dieter Dotzel (Baleno, Pinewood):



> Mein AD Herr Olschak zuständig in der PLZ  0 + 1 hatte die Firma besucht weil die offiziell bei uns angefragt hatten, selbst nach einer Stunde Gespräch mit deren Geschäftsführer hatte er keine Ahnung was die eigentlich vorhaben und da Ihm das Ganze sehr dubios vorkam mich um einen Anruf bei denen gebeten. Ich habe dort angerufen und den Geschäftsführer verlangt der hätte aber jetzt keine Zeit für mich war die Antwort ich bat um Rückruf – dieser ist bis heute nicht erfolgt.
> 
> Mein Außendienst der Herr Guido Olschak hat dem nicht mal eine Preisliste da gelassen und keinerlei Zusagen oder Versprechungen abgegeben, weil Ihm da flau im Magen wurde bei dem was der alles erzählt hatte – hat einen guten Riecher mein Mann, oder sich als Agentur für Deutschland vorgestellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilkman (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Thomas, Du bist aber auch echt ein für manche Leute unangenehmer Zeitgenosse... :q :q :q #6 #6


----------



## Cerfat (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

So langsam frag ich mich nur, warum die die Site noch nicht vom Netz genommen haben, denn die ersten teuren Abmahnungen dürften doch bestimmt schon zugegangen sein, oder ?


----------



## oknel (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Cerfat schrieb:


> So langsam frag ich mich nur, warum die die Site noch nicht vom Netz genommen haben, denn die ersten teuren Abmahnungen dürften doch bestimmt schon zugegangen sein, oder ?



so einfach ist das halt nicht,

obwohl gute chancen bestehen dürften, den jahresbeitrag nicht zahlen zu müssen.
für die, die es bereits getan haben: wieder was gelernt.

mfg


----------



## Buster (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Eine Woche Urlaub ist ja immer lang - vor allem wenn jemand anderer sie macht - aber diesmal kann ich es kaum erwarten das die Woche Angelurlaub "unseres" innovativen Geschäftsführers endlich vorbei ist... :z 

Ich wage es ja kaum zu hoffen aber ich befürchte das selbst er nun bemerkt hat das ihm alle (Fisch)Felle weggeschwommen sind und er hier deswegen kein Statement mehr abgibt.

So frei nach dem Motto:  _"Im Angelurlaub verschollen..."_


----------



## tamandua (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Nach dieser erneuten, tiefen Einblick gewährenden Antwort einer angeblich am so lobenswerten Projekt ''carpfisher'' beteiligten Firma warte ich ebenfalls darauf, dass die Seite aus dem Netz genommen wird. Die zuständige Stelle sollte sich evtl noch einmal darüber informieren, welche Firmen denn nun eigentlich teilnehmen und Unterstützung zugesagt haben . Da gibt es ja offenbar einige Missverständnisse.|rolleyes


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Moin Moin ,


Big Rolly schrieb:


> Denke mal das auch hier auf dem Board einige den Carpfisher`s auf den Leim gegangen sind und sich nun nicht outen möchten; was ich verstehen kann.


Kann ich mir denken und würde es den Boardis auch nicht verübeln . Ich meinte aber das Team das auf der www.carpfisher.info  Seite aufgeführt wird wie nur um ein paar Namen zu nennen und das ohne Wertigkeit : Dirk Egerer , Andreas M .Jäger , Ron Werchosch , Nico Heinrich , Vlado Kos .
Was die zu dem Thema sagen würde mich schon mal interssieren und hab 3 von den Teammitgliedern  mal ne Mail geschickt . Bin gespannt ob ich Antwort bekommen 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie versprochen hier der gesamte Sachverhalt zusammengefasst auf jeder neuen Seite, damit sich niemand durch den ganzen Thread quälen muss. 
Ergibt ja langsam ein Bild, obs einem gefällt oder nicht darf und soll jeder selber entscheiden:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...





> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...





> *Soeben habe ich folgende Meldung von Petra Krichel, Marketing - Chefin von unserem Partner Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen erhalten:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rolly (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

|rolleyes





hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Was die zu dem Thema sagen würde mich schon mal interssieren und hab 3 von den Teammitgliedern  mal ne Mail geschickt . Bin gespannt ob ich Antwort bekommen
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Kennst das Buch Jäger , Angler und andere Lügner ??


Wenn nicht kannst es mit den Mails anfangen zu schreiben......................:q:q

Mal gespannt wie daß auf Dauer juristich weitergeht. Aber solch eine erfolgreiche Firma wie die haben sicher eine sehr erfolgreiche Rechtsabteilung  |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt..........


----------



## Stefan21j (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

oT
Hallo Leute
ich danke euch! Mein Tag ist gerettet. Aber gehört der ganze Fred nicht unter Witze und Lustiges? Wenn er geschlossen wird, könnte man ihn nicht dahin verschieben?
Ende oT


----------



## cobra96 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

@stefan21j:wenn du möglichen betrug , lustig findest ?

finde der passt schon so das jeder gewarnt ist und wird bevor er sich wo als testangler kostenpflichtig ihrgentwo anmeldet oder nicht ?

@thomas9904 :waaaahnsin was du da rausbekommen hast. hut ab , #r


----------



## Stefan21j (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



cobra96 schrieb:


> @stefan21j:wenn du möglichen betrug , lustig findest ?
> 
> finde der passt schon so das jeder gewarnt ist und wird bevor er sich wo als testangler kostenpflichtig ihrgentwo anmeldet oder nicht ?




Der Trööt passt schon... mein Posting bezog sich auf die Aussagen des "Vertreters" von carpfischer....
Aber viele werden hier nur noch sitzen und lachen...


----------



## Big Rolly (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Langsam wirds spannend, mal sehen wann wir Post Nr. 500 haben :q:q​


----------



## cobra96 (14. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

achso ok habs falsch verstanden sorry


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Mal gespannt wie daß auf Dauer juristich weitergeht


Mit Sicherheit können die auf der Seite genannten Firmen auch juristisch verlangen dort gelöscht zu werden, wenn wie in den Stellungnahmen der Firmen hier zu lesen dafür keine Erlaubnis vorliegt, ebenso können betroffene Firmen sicherlich auch juristisch gegen die Nennung in den Metatags vorgehen.

Die Frage wird da allerdings sein, ob diese Firma solvent genug ist, damit klagende Firmen die Erstattung ihrer Anwaltskosten im Erfolgsfalle nicht nur juristisch zugesprochen bekommen sondern auch faktisch eintreiben können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Und zum nächsten, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen:

*Zebco Sport Europe*


> Bei einem Telefonat mit Frerk Petersen, Manager Marketing & Public Relation
> von unserem Partner Zebco Sports Europe, wegen eines eigentlich anderen
> Themas, kamen wir auch auf carpfisher.info zu sprechen.
> 
> ...


----------



## friggler (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit können die auf der Seite genannten Firmen auch juristisch verlangen dort gelöscht zu werden, wenn wie in den Stellungnahmen der Firmen hier zu lesen dafür keine Erlaubnis vorliegt, ebenso können betroffene Firmen sicherlich auch juristisch gegen die Nennung in den Metatags vorgehen.
> 
> Die Frage wird da allerdings sein, ob diese Firma solvent genug ist, damit klagende Firmen die Erstattung ihrer Anwaltskosten im Erfolgsfalle nicht nur juristisch zugesprochen bekommen sondern auch faktisch eintreiben können.



@ Thomas sollte, meine Ich, kein Problem sein|rolleyes siehe
Zitat von Carpfisher:"
"Zu unseren Kunden gehören große Unternehmen wie Dow Jones, Bet and win und Otto Versand, ebenso wie Parteien (CDU, SPD, FDP) und Verbände wie das Deutsche Institut für Normung (DIN), alle vertrauen seit vielen Jahren auf unsere Zuverlässigkeit - da ist es schon abenteuerlich, wenn in einem Board - in dem es eigentlich darum geht den Interessen seines Hobbys nachzukommen - von mehr oder weniger Unwissenden immer wieder der Versuch unternommen wird einen anzuprangern."


Nach Thomas Recherche
-an dieser Stelle herzlichen Dank Thomas! -
frage Ich mich ob die Aussagen hier und auf der HP und die Werbung sich noch im rechtlichen Rahmen bewegen. Wenn die  Aussagen der Herstellerfirmen stimmen, und Ich wüsste nicht warum DIE alle lügen sollten, wären die Aussagen von Carpfisher unwahr.
In dem Fall würde Ich persönlich mich betrogen und arglistig getäuscht fühlen.

Eine Frage die mich persönlich interessiert:
Könnten Betroffene dagegen nicht auch zivilrechtlich vorgehen?
Gibt es behördliche Stellen die, in Bezug auf UWG und Zivilrecht, dazu Auskunft geben könnten, oder sogar den Sachverhalt prüfen-ohne dass man selbst das finanzielle Risiko eines Rechtstreits eingeht?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Eine Frage die mich persönlich interessiert:
> Könnten Betroffene dagegen nicht auch zivilrechtlich vorgehen?
> Gibt es behördliche Stellen die, in Bezug auf UWG und Zivilrecht, dazu Auskunft geben könnten, oder sogar den Sachverhalt prüfen-ohne dass man selbst das finanzielle Risiko eines Rechtstreits eingeht?



Gute Frage, muss ich mal unsere Juristen fragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> "Thomas sollte, meine Ich, kein Problem sein siehe


(auf meine persönlichen Bedenken ob da Geld zu holen wäre)

Im Impressum von carpfisher.info steht ja neben der deja vue GmbH auch die quadriga press ltd.

Googelt man ein bisschen nach quadriga press tut sich auch interessantes auf (deswegen auch meine persönlichen Bedenken ob da Geld zu holen ist im Ernstfall).

Denn da gibts sowohl im Jahre 2004 wie auch in 2005 beim Amtsgericht Potsdam Meldungen zu *"Firmenlöschungen von Amts wegen"*:
Klick:
Löschung von Amts wegen der "quadriga press & new media GmbH", publiziert am 04.05.2004

sowie die Ankündigung der Löschung von Amts wegen:
Klick
der "Presseagentur quadriga press GmbH", publiziert am 22.02.2005 

Inwieweit die jetzige quadriga press ltd. den gleichen Personen wie die vorgenannten Firmen gehört und/oder von den gleichen Personen gemanagt werden, muss ich noch recherchieren.

Da scheint der Weg ins Ausland aber auf jeden Fall nicht unbedingt der falsche gewesen zu sein, sollte es sich hier um die gleichen Personen handeln..........


----------



## tamandua (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Thomas, du bereitest einigen Personen mit deinem Wissensdurst sicher übelsten Kopfschmerz. 
Wollen wir mal sehen, ob sich ''der Alte Fischer'' ,wie Horst laut Internetpräsenz wohl oft genannt wird, noch einmal weise dazu äußert und Aufklärungsarbeit leistet. Inzwischen sollte es ja unbedingt und mehr denn je in seinem Interesse liegen, die offenen und weiterhin auftauchenden Fragen zu beantworten und Stellung zu den dargelegten Fakten zu nehmen. Als Geschätsmann sollte er das nicht auf sich beruhen lassen, will er seine Glaubwürdigkeit nicht verlieren Man darf also gespannt sein.


----------



## friggler (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

@Thomas
Ich hatte schon mal einen Link gepostet. Das Linkziel wurde aber durch Werbung ersetzt. Aber es gibt ja den Cache von Google ;-)
http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache...ga-press.de/impressum.html&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1
Bei den Azubis steht auch was von Ebay )
Im neuen Layout sind viele interessante Informationen ja nicht mehr vorhanden*grien*
Dafür kann man jetzt auch "seriöse Horoskope"  bekommen. 

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Lachsy (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (auf meine persönlichen Bedenken ob da Geld zu holen wäre)
> 
> Im Impressum von carpfisher.info steht ja neben der deja vue GmbH auch die quadriga press ltd.
> 
> ...



so habe mir mal angeschaut von thomas die links

der erste link besonders die strasse un dpostleitzahl ist intressant mal bei googel gesucht. da sitzt eine 

Berlin Stadtinformation
Am Fuchsbau 2a
14532 Kleinmachnow

Berlin Stadtinformation
Am Fuchsbau 2a
14532 Kleinmachnow
http://www.d-berlin.de 

so jetzt gebe mal bei denic die "d-berlin" ein und die seite gehört?

 Horst K. Berghaeuser
Am Hochwald 30
14532 Kleinmachnow
DE
Organisation: 	Presseagentur quadriga-press GmbH

der 2 link hat als adresse
(Am Hochwald 30 Haus 5, 14532 Kleinmachnow)


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Cerfat (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Nun bin ich leider kein Gelehrter bzw. Advokat, aber wie ich es schon mal sagte, die müßten doch mittlerweile Post in ihrem Kasten haben, was man als normalsterblicher nicht mehr zahlen könnte.

Hoffentlich ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie versprochen hier der gesamte Sachverhalt zusammengefasst auf jeder neuen Seite, damit sich niemand durch den ganzen Thread quälen muss. 
Ergibt ja langsam ein Bild, obs einem gefällt oder nicht darf und soll jeder selber entscheiden:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...





> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...





> *Soeben habe ich folgende Meldung von Petra Krichel, Marketing - Chefin von unserem Partner Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH, mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen erhalten:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

So langsam bin ich jetzt wirklich auf Montag gespannt, wenn Herr Berghäuser aus dem Urlaub zurück ist, ob er sich hier nochmal meldet und vor allem dann auch wie. 
Die Fragen und "Seltsamkeiten" werden ja immer mehr statt weniger.........


----------



## omer (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Ich möchte und darf jetzt hier zwar keine offizielle Stellungnahme veröffentlichen, weiß aber aus berufenen Munde das die AngelSpezi Gruppe eher belustigt als interessiert ist !!:q

MFG


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Ich möchte und darf jetzt hier zwar keine offizielle Stellungnahme veröffentlichen, weiß aber aus berufenen Munde das die AngelSpezi Gruppe eher belustigt als interessiert ist !!


Die dürfen gerne an meine Mailaddi ne Stellungnahme schicken, wenn sie mit dieser Firma zu tun hatten. 
Ich werde diese genauso wie die anderen veröffentlichen:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Entweder arbeitet da nur der Herr Berghäuser in der Firma, oder die haben Betriebsferien)

Denn obwohl jetzt schon mehrere dort Firmen genannte Firmen verlangt haben, dass sie dort gelöscht werden, ist bis dato immer noch nix passiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

*Die nächste Stellungnahme von "Concept for you":*



> Die Firma „Concept for you“ hat Mitte des Jahres eine Anfrage von Herrn Berghäuser gehabt, ihm Prospekte und Preise zur Verfügung zu stellen. Die Anfrage wurde von uns ordnungsgemäß bearbeitet, es wurde jedoch keinerlei Interesse von der Firma bekundet und von uns ebenfalls nicht weiterverfolgt. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurden keinerlei Geschäfte mit der Firma Carpfisher bzw. Deja Vu GmbH gemacht und dies wird auch in Zukunft nicht passieren. Diese Firma hat und wird keine Muster von uns bekommen, da wir kein Interesse an derartigen Geschäften und Methoden haben. Wir distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von dubiosen Praktiken.
> 
> Freundliche Grüße
> 
> ...


----------



## meckpomm (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

So nachdem ich jetzt mal eine Woche der fairnishalber einen Gang runter geschalten habe, gehts nun wieder weiter...

Wie viele Mitarbeiter die Firma hat wird sich sicher nicht rausfinden lassen, es müssen aber gaaaannzzz viele sein, schliesslich ist der Horst dort auch nur ein Mitarbeiter und eine Rechtsabteilung gibts auch, und Besprechungen. Also mindestens zwei Leute(wenn die Rechtsabteilung eine Person bekleidet, die auch gleich noch Geschäftsführer spielt) Egal das sind ja nur Vermutungen. Was mich wundert es hat sich immer noch niemand gemeldet, der Mitglied im Club ist. 
Eine andere Geschichte, der Heinz von cipro.de war auch mal als Quelle benannt, vielleicht möchte der sich hier dazu auch äußern.

Mal angenommen, man würde eine dubiose Firma haben, dann ist eine GmbH und eine Ldt eine richtig gute Sache, weil die Haftung sehr eingeschränkt ist, nämlich nur auf das Gesellschaftsvermögen! Das Privatvermögen der Gesellschafter bleibt unberührt. Wenn man dann noch nur Angestellter einer solchen Firma ist, dann hat man gar nix zu verlieren ausser vielleicht seinen Job.
Ein Prokurist ist nur ein rechtsgeschäftlicher Vertreter der Geschäftsführung.

Natürlich möchte ich mich ganz klar davon distanzieren, dass carpfisher eine dubiose GmbH ist, auch nicht Quadriga oder sonst eine hier genannte Firma. Denn ich bin eh nur Pisa-Schüler...

MfG Rene


----------



## tamandua (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Was mich wundert es hat sich immer noch niemand gemeldet, der Mitglied im Club ist.



In der Rubrik ''Preisbrecher'' berichten doch einige Clubmitglieder von sensationellen Erfolgen. So meldet zum Beispiel eine gewisse Maraike, sie habe noch nie so ein billiges Geschenk für ihren Liebsten bekommen. Ein Herr K. bedankt sich, weil ''alles'' (Was auch immer das beinhalten mag) 500 ''Eurolinken'' billiger als bei seinem Hausdealer war. Weiter Erfolgsgeschichten des Clubs der Preisbrecher finden sich dort ebenfalls. 
Sag bloß, meckpomm, dir genügen diese überaus beeindruckenden Erfolgsmeldungen von zufriedenen Mitgliedern nicht?|rolleyes
Die Frage ist allerdings, warum diese Mitglieder sich öffentlich äußern dürfen, obwohl dies doch eigentlich untersagt ist.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

*Und wieder eine Stellungnahme, diesmal von BCUK:*



> Hallo Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> nach den unzähligen Werbemails die von carpfisher.yxe auch an unsere Accounts verschickt wurden ( über deren eigene LTD, eine Unterlassungserklärung durch unsere Anwälte ist in Arbeit ) bin ich froh, das dieses Thema in Ihrem großen und erfolgreichem Forum aufgegriffen wurde. Angelsport-ofenloch e.K. ist bei carpfisher.yxe weder zertifizierter Händler, noch besteht eine geschäftliche Beziehung, noch wird es jemals eine solche geben – auch nicht über unser Großhandels-Segment mit den Marken BCUK, Nutrabaits, Kryston, Fishrite, Triana, Trabucco, Lineaeffe oder Laserfish. Angesichts der aus meiner persönlichen Sicht äußerst fragwürdigen „Hochlobungen“ auf dieser Seite ( offenbar lebt man dort in einer anderen Welt ) wird es auch zu keiner Zeit zu einer geschäftlichen Beziehung kommen. Auch das Unternehmen CLARIS Verlag mit den Magazinen CarpMirror und MatchAngler steht in keiner geschäftlichen oder anderen Beziehung zu dieser Seite.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

So langsam freue ich mich auf Montag))


----------



## Big Rolly (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Ohhhhhhhhhh Schei........e, jetzt wird die Schlinge enger als eine Masche im Kescher. uuuurggggghhhh.

@Thomas , hoffe kannst vor lauter Vorfreude noch schlafen, is noch lang bis Montag​


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Moin Moin ,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam freue ich mich auf Montag))


Du kannst ganz schön fies sein :q :q :q  , aber im Ernst ich glaube auf Montag und die Reaktion eines gewissen Herrn freuen sich schon ein paar Boardies .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Big Rolly (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> Du kannst ganz schön fies sein :q :q :q  , aber im Ernst ich glaube auf Montag und die Reaktion eines gewissen Herrn freuen sich schon ein paar Boardies .
> 
> ...




@Micha 

Klar freuen sich da einige, irgendwie muss ja das "Sommerloch" überbrückt werden; wie bei den grossen TV Sendern auch |supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst ganz schön fies sein


Er hätte halt nicht gegen mich persönlich werden  sollen.

Dann muss man auch das Echo vertragen ))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie versprochen hier der gesamte Sachverhalt zusammengefasst auf jeder neuen Seite, damit sich niemand durch den ganzen Thread quälen muss. 
Ergibt ja langsam ein Bild, obs einem gefällt oder nicht darf und soll jeder selber entscheiden:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...





> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...





> Für sämtliche hier folgenden Stellungnahmen liegt eine Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen der jeweiligen Absender vor.
> 
> Soeben habe ich folgende Meldung von Petra Krichel, Marketing - Chefin von unserem Partner *Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Raisingwulf (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Also eigentlich sollte Thomas nur meine Aussage hier reinstellen, aber wie er halt ist haut der mein ganzes Schreiben an Ihn hier rein, ist aber auch wieder gut, weil dann auch alle anderen mal Klartext reden.
Verklagen macht bei dieser GmbH Firmierung mit einer LtD im Hintergrund keinen Sinn weil die nur für 1,- haften im dümmsten Fall - haben wir für den Fall dass dieser Geschäftsführer das bezweifeln oder bestreiten möchte - oder den Rechtsweg beschreiten möchte mittlerweile über Dun&Bradsteet abklären lassen, das ist die Wirtschaftsdatei mit der wir arbeiten und ich denke dass die diese Herren und deren Versuche mittlerweile ganz gut kennen.
Die Welt ist ganz schön klein geworden für aufstrebende Unternehmer oder auch Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger - gelle.#q 

Raisingwulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Also eigentlich sollte Thomas nur meine Aussage hier reinstellen, aber wie er halt ist haut der mein ganzes Schreiben an Ihn hier rein


Das war dann ein (jederzeit auf Wunsch änderbares) Versehen, muss wohl an Deinem etwas, öööh, eigenartigen Mailverkehr liegen )

Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass die dritte Mail so zum veröffentlichen war.

Sorry dafür )



> ist aber auch wieder gut, weil dann auch alle anderen mal Klartext reden.


So is dat!


----------



## ruhrangler (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

THOMAS, sach ma kann man dich eigentlich auch für sowas #4 mal mieten :q ????

ich persönlich werd auf jeden fall immer ganz lieb zu dir sein|pftroest: 

...ganz bestimmt !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamandua (15. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam freue ich mich auf Montag))



Es wird ein Fest der guten Laune werden Einseitig, versteht sich.
Mit Anhäufung eindeutiger Aussagen angeblicher Partnerfirmen denke ich aber, dass der Urlaub verlängert wird|rolleyes. Oder aber es müssen in Folge der sich nun gänzlich verändert zeigenden Zahl der Parnerfirmen etliche Meetings durchlaufen werden, weshalb kaum Zeit für uns PISA- Dummerchen bleiben wird. 
Aber erst einmal heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken, bis der Kalender Montag anzeigt. Nebenher kann man ja evtl noch weitere interessante Mails als Lektüre zur Überbrückung des Zeitraums nutzen.


----------



## Raisingwulf (16. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

HALLO THOMAS,

SO is dat und so paßt dat.
Ändern muß man da nix ;-)

Mir könnet alles ausser deutsch.
Und meine Mails sind schon manchmal etwas schwer oder gewollt mißverständlich verständlich. 

mfg

Raisingwulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Bescheid)


----------



## Quappenjäger (16. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

schade bin montag nicht da um das ganze weiter zu verfolgen. ich fahr heute erst mal ne woche nach langeland. freu mich schon nächsten samstag die nächsten zehn seiten zu lesen und bin auf die stellungsnahme des netten herren gespannt.:q


----------



## Big Rolly (16. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> freu mich schon nächsten samstag die nächsten zehn seiten zu lesen und bin auf die stellungsnahme des netten herren gespannt.:q




10 ???

allein seine Gegendarstellung wir 10 Seiten in Anspruch nehmen, wir sind ja nur Pisa  Dummerle wir brauchen net sooo viel Platz zum geschwollen zu umschreiben was in die Kategorie Nepper Schlepper Bauernfänger gehört


----------



## hungriger-wolf (16. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

...wenn diese 10 Seiten mal für ihn ausreichen sollten.

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin durch einen Beitrag eines eurer Forenmitglieder im Verbraucherschutzforum www.snakecirty.de auf euch bzw. euer aktuelles Problem aufmerksam geworden.

Bei snakecirty.de und in vielen anderen Foren werden die Geschäftspraktiken mit den Warenproben heftig diskutiert und ebenso heftig kritisiert. In diesem Zusammenhang verweise ich auf das Posting Nr. 221 in diesem Thread, in dem ein Artikel der "PC-Welt" zitiert wird und alles Wichtige schon dazu gesagt ist. Zudem haben sich zahlreiche Hersteller schon von der hier diskutierten Internetseite carpfisher.info distanziert.

Die zahlreichen Postings von Horst sind typisch für das Vorgehen von Betreibern solcher Gutschein-Seiten: Er wurde kritisiert, hat sich daraufhin zu Wort gemeldet und mehrere Nebenschauplätze geöffnet, die von den eigentlichen Fragen, mit denen er wiederholt konfrontiert wurde und wird, ablenken sollten. Nebenbei hat er noch einige User diskreditiert und sich weiterhin als erhaben über euch fühlt, indem er selbst nach einem Meeting hier reinplatzt ("Hoppla, bin wieder da, gibt's was Neues? Informiert mich bitte umfassend"), während er selbst darauf hinweist, man möge sich doch einige Postings weiter oben informieren, was er denn gesagt hatte.

Horst wird zu all den konkret gestellten Fragen auch weiterhin die konkreten Antworten schuldig bleiben und sich auf nebensächliches stürzen, um es dann zu zerpflücken.

Was mich wundert, ist das Fehlen von 2-Satz-Postings in diesem Thread wie etwa "Hallo, ich arbeite seit soundsoviel Monaten mit ihm zusammen, es gab noch nie Probleme. Sehr empfehlenswert" und so weiter. In vielen Fällen verbirgt sich dahinter ebenfalls der Betreiber der kritisierten Seiten, der sich mehrere neue Accounts mit wechselnden Nicknames zugelegt hat. Bei snakecirty.de und auch snakecity.cc (einem weiteren Forum, das in Kürze seine Pforten wieder öffnen will) sowie vielen anderen Verbraucherschutzforen ist ein derartiges Gehabe gang und gäbe.

Es ist jedem freigestellt, solche Gutschein-Angebote zu nutzen oder es zu lassen. Im Zweifelsfall empfehle ich, die AGB genau zu lesen und auf die einzelnen Formulierungen genau zu achten ("...kann zur Verfügung gestellt werden..." - "...kann in eine Interessentenliste eingetragen werden..." sind nur zwei von zahlreichen Formulierungen, die beim Lesen besonders dann auffallen, wenn man sie laut liest). Auch die Eingabe der betreffenden Seite und/oder der Name des/r Geschäftsführer/in bei einer Internet-Suchmaschine hilft oft weiter. 

Persönlich spreche ich die Empfehlung aus, derartige Gutscheinangebote sehr sorgfältig zu prüfen und im Zweifelsfalle zu meiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Im Zweifelsfall empfehle ich, die AGB genau zu lesen und auf die einzelnen Formulierungen genau zu achten


Genau, deswegen habe ich das extra zusammen gefasst und werde die Zusammenfassung auf jeder neuen Seite dieses Threads bringen, damit jeder die Infos hat!!!


----------



## Knispel (16. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Habe mich hier einmal durchgearbeitet . Finde das ganze schon ungewöhnlich Krass......


----------



## Big Rolly (18. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Touch Down 


 Der 18.09.06 ist da 

mal sehn wann die nächste Spielrunde angepfiffen wird

 |rolleyes|rolleyes  (aber bitte so antworten daß auch wir Pisadeppen es verstehen)  |rolleyes|rolleyes
 ​


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Da bin ich auch gespannt)))

Ich persönlich glaube allerdings nicht, dass er sich nochmals melden wird........


----------



## Big Rolly (18. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch gespannt)))
> 
> Ich persönlich glaube allerdings nicht, dass er sich nochmals melden wird........



Nun lass Ihm doch etwas Zeit die unzähligen Mails in einem Meeting vor dem Spiegel zu besprechen, vielleicht noch einen zweiten und der stellt dann die Rechtsabteilung dar.

Denke jedes Meeting braucht seine Zeit sooooooooo bis Mittag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie versprochen hier der gesamte Sachverhalt zusammengefasst auf jeder neuen Seite, damit sich niemand durch den ganzen Thread quälen muss. 
Ergibt ja langsam ein Bild, obs einem gefällt oder nicht darf und soll jeder selber entscheiden:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...





> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...





> Für sämtliche hier folgenden Stellungnahmen liegt eine Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen der jeweiligen Absender vor.
> 
> Soeben habe ich folgende Meldung von Petra Krichel, Marketing - Chefin von unserem Partner *Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wir wollen ja fair bleiben, hab gerade nochmal auf der Seite geguckt, das steht er wär weg bis zum 18., vielleicht kommt er dann auch erst morgen wieder ins Büro.


----------



## Holger (18. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> So liebe Freunde,
> 
> einen schönen Sonntag an alle die am Compuer sitzen und nicht unserem gemeinsamen Hobby nachgehen.
> 
> ...


 
Jepp, so fair woll ma bleiben. Aber morgen müsste dann eigentlich was kommen....|rolleyes 

Oder wir sterben alle in Dummheit....|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Jetzt aber, ab heute sollte er wieder da sein )


----------



## Big Rolly (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber, ab heute sollte er wieder da sein )



Aber erst wenn er alles nachgelesen hat und in einem Meeting mit den viiiiiieeeeelen Kollegen alles besprochen wurde.


----------



## Stefan21j (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Die Spannung ist ja kaum auszuhalten


----------



## duck_68 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Big Rolly schrieb:


> Aber erst wenn er alles nachgelesen hat und in einem Meeting mit den viiiiiieeeeelen Kollegen alles besprochen wurde.




Das sollte aber nicht allzulangedaueren, da Thomas ja alle Fakten am Seitenanfang zusammengefasst hat 

Bin auch mal gespannt, ob sich unser Freund ueberhaupt nochmal meldet, da es "seiner" Firma ja auch langsam an den "Kragen" geht. Weil die angeblichen Werbepartner nix davon wissen wollen,und die Sache langsam zum Himmel zu stinken scheint#t 

Martin


----------



## Stefan21j (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Was mich wundert ist das Shimano und Baleno immernoch offiziell genannt werden... hmm scho komisch.
Ist wohl ne Einmannfirma


----------



## duck_68 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Stefan21j schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist das Shimano und Baleno immernoch offiziell genannt werden... hmm scho komisch.
> Ist wohl ne Einmannfirma



Scheint wohl in die Richtung zu gehen|bla:


----------



## Big Rolly (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt, ob sich unser Freund ueberhaupt nochmal meldet, da es "seiner" Firma ja auch langsam an den "Kragen" geht. Weil die angeblichen Werbepartner nix davon wissen wollen,und die Sache langsam zum Himmel zu stinken scheint#t
> 
> Martin



Wie Thomas sagt , fair bleiben. 

Er wird sicher wiederkommen, daß wird er nicht auf sich sitzenlassen können, da er ja sicher auch in anderen Foren die selbe "Werbung" macht; und ich bin mir fast sicher daß auch in anderen Foren Leute sind die seine Art nicht aktzeptieren und sich im Internet durchlesen was er so schreibt.


----------



## hungriger-wolf (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Kannst du mal Links nennen für die anderen Foren, in denen Horst eventuell tätig ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hat er bei cipro.de versucht, die haben es rausgenommen.
Ansonsten wüßte ich jetzt keines.


----------



## Mefotom (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Hallo,

ja wo isser denn.

Nachdem, was Der die ganze Zeit hier abgelassen hat, müsste Er Sich aber schon gemeldet haben.

Er ist ja wohl im Recht.#d 

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

So, nach ein bisschen Recherche wegen der Frage nach anderen Foren, hier die Infos (danke an doe kompetenten Meber bei der Mithilfe!!):
carp-hunters-germany.de (gelöscht)

cologne-carp-connection.de (gelöscht und ohne Beteiligung)

carpers-underground.de (aktiv) 

tacklebrother.de (aktiv) ohne Beteiligung


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Immerhin war er heute (bzw. jemand der seinen Account benutzt hat) hier und so ne Viertelstunde hier gelesen - vielleicht kommt ja doch noch was ?????

Interessant auch:
Obwohl er ja spätestens jetzt von den Firmen die Distanzierungen kennt, wirbt er weiter auf seinen Seiten mit den entsprechenden Kooperationen........


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie versprochen hier der gesamte Sachverhalt zusammengefasst auf jeder neuen Seite, damit sich niemand durch den ganzen Thread quälen muss. 
Ergibt ja langsam ein Bild, obs einem gefällt oder nicht darf und soll jeder selber entscheiden:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...





> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...





> Für sämtliche hier folgenden Stellungnahmen liegt eine Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen der jeweiligen Absender vor.
> 
> Soeben habe ich folgende Meldung von Petra Krichel, Marketing - Chefin von unserem Partner *Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH:*
> 
> ...


----------



## tamandua (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin war er heute (bzw. jemand der seinen Account benutzt hat) hier und so ne Viertelstunde hier gelesen - vielleicht kommt ja doch noch was ?????



Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es dem Guten angesichts der geballten Ladung von Statements der ''Partnerfirmen'' zunächst die Sprache verschlagen hat. Sollte evtl Schriftliches der sich distanzierenden Firmen eingegangen sein, so haben entsprechende Antworten natürlich Priorität. Das verstehe ich sogar.
Aber wer weiß, wer weiß... Der Tag ist ja noch jung, nach einem erholsamen Urlaub braucht es evtl auch etwas länger, bis man wieder die richtigen Worte findet. Worte, die  wir ja auch verstehen müssen. Wir, die wir doch generell so wenig nachvollziehen können. Siehe PISA|rolleyes.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant auch:
> Obwohl er ja spätestens jetzt von den Firmen die Distanzierungen kennt, wirbt er weiter auf seinen Seiten mit den entsprechenden Kooperationen........



Vllt haben wir einfach alles falsch verstanden? Ich möchte mittlerweile nichts mehr ausschließen. Jetzt, wo ich meinen Intellekt von so kompetenter Seite bewertet bekam.|rolleyes


----------



## Big Rolly (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



tamandua schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo ich meinen Intellekt von so kompetenter Seite bewertet bekam.|rolleyes




Sei vorsichtig daß du nicht noch einen Lehrstuhl angeboten bekommst so als 

     :m      Prof. Dr. Pisa   |rolleyes


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Liebe Freunde vom Anglerboard,
wie ich sehen konnte, wurde waehrend meines Urlaubs fleisig weiter diskutiert.

Leider habe ich detailliierte Informationen erhalten, dass sich einzelne Teilnehmer besonders "schlau" vorgekommen sind und gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht, sowie gegen die Paragraphen 186 und 187 des Strafgesetzbuches (Ueble Nachrede, Verleumdung) verstossen haben. Der Sachverhalt wird jetzt von unserer Rechtsabteilung bearbeitet. Hierueber hat man sich ja auch in der Vergangenheit versucht lustig zu machen. Ein Sachverhalt der hier bei uns recht gelassen gesehen wird, da solche "Schlauberger", immer erst dann wissen, was sie getan haben, wenn Sie die nicht unerheblichen Kosten der Rechtsanwaelte zahlen muessen. Die geposteten Inhalte hier auf Anglerboard wurden zur Beweissicherung elektronisch gesichert und werden von den Anwaelten ausgearbeitet.

Wir sehen daher derzeit keine Veranlassung eine Diskussion fortzufuehren, die von den Betreibern des Boards missbraucht und dazu verwendet wird eine gewisse "Stimmung" gegen unser Unternehmen zu produzieren. 

Veranlassungen zu Rechtfertigungen sind unsererseits auch nicht gegeben, ebenso auch nicht, dass wir evtl. Inhalte von unserer Website loeschen, da alles dort geschriebene auf Tatsachen beruht.

Wie allerdings der Wahrheitsgehalt des Anglerboards, mit den angeblichen Stellungnahmen zu bewerten ist, moechten wir nur in Form eines Beispiels zeigen:
Auf dieser Seite ( http://www.carpfisher.info/images/bcuk.jpg ) findet ihr eine Mail der Firma BCUK an unser Unternehmen, dort an mich gerichtet. Der nicht relevante Inhalt zum Thema wurde entfernt.

Mehr moechten wir zu dem ab jetzt streitigen Thema nicht sagen. 
Wer allerdings Fragen an mich hat, kann sich jederzeit gerne unter info@carpfisher.info an mich wenden. Einige Mails sind ja in den letzten Tagen bereits eingetroffen, in denen sich User von ihren meist unsachlichen Postings distanziert haben und sich entschuldigt haben. Davor haben wir Respekt und erkennen dies an. Alle anderen muessen damit rechnen in naher Zukunft Post unseres Justitiars zu bekommen.

Das wars vorerst mal von meiner Seite. Bis die Sachverhalte geklaert sind fungiere ich nur noch als Beobachter und werde mich (vorausgesetzt ich werde hier nicht gesperrt) wieder melden, wenn uns erste Ergebnisse vorliegen.


----------



## Knispel (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Au ha, jetzt geht das aber los. Jetzt wird mit Anwälten und Strafen gedroht. 

Sehr geehrter Herrn Berghäuser , 

*ich behaupte einfach*, die von Ihnen genannten Punkte entsprechen nicht der tatsächlichen Realität, da sich ja die von Ihnen genannten Firmen distanziert haben. Sicher kann man schreiben : ich stehe mit den Firmen in Verbindung, aber nicht , dass man Testmaterial bekommt. 

Ist schon ein starkes Stück. 

Sicher kann man 2 - 3 Rollen kaufen und sie Ihren " Testanglern " für Testzwecke zur Verfügung stellen. Aber offizielle Test - Verbindungen oder Test - Aufträge der von Ihnen benannten Firmen, bestehen m.E. wohl nicht.

So, dass ist meine abschließende Meinung und da wir ja in der BRD freie Meinungsäußerung laut Grundgesetz haben, lasse ich mir die auch nicht von Ihren Drohungen nehmen. 

*Ich für mich sehe Ihrer Anzeige gelassen entgegen, meine Anwälte werden sich denn darum kümmern.*

Den Brief der Firma Ofenloch hätte ich auch so geschrieben, sagt garnicht aus, doch, die Firma möchte nicht. 

Letzt entlich wird Herr Finkbeiner hier wohl nicht die Unwahrheit schreiben.

( Sagen Sie einmal , für wie blöde halten Sie mich, ich spreche hier nur für mich ).


----------



## Stefan21j (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wurde so ähnlich nicht das Verhalten vorraus gesagt?
Wenn er nicht weiter kommt droht er mit dem Anwalt? Und vernünftige Argumente kommen nicht?
Lieber Horst, deine Aussagen sind sehr widersprüchlich. Von daher werde ich mich persönlich sehr von dir distanzieren.
Anderen Leuten die Worte im Mund rumdrehen und ja nicht schlecht da  stehen ist wohl scheinbar ein kleiner Fehler an dir. Aber dir sei verziehen denn du bist scheinbar einfach so.

Viel Erfolg mit deiner Art zu leben. Ich könnte nachts nicht mehr schlafen. Ich kann nichtmal in nem Callcenter irgendwelchen Leuten Produkte verkaufen die sie tatsächlich bekommen würden. aber dannLeuten noch Produkte verkaufen die sie vielleicht unter gewissen Umständen bekommen könnten? Hmm neee dafür is mir mein Geld auch zu Schade.

LG Stefan


----------



## oknel (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde vom Anglerboard,...
> .....
> Einige Mails sind ja in den letzten Tagen bereits eingetroffen, in denen sich User von ihren meist unsachlichen Postings distanziert haben und sich entschuldigt haben. Davor haben wir Respekt und erkennen dies an. Alle anderen muessen damit rechnen in naher Zukunft Post unseres Justitiars zu bekommen....
> 
> .



post von justitiar... was soll da drinnstehen? " wir als rechtsbeistand der firma wasauchimmer gmbh, entschuldigen uns für die fehlerhaften angaben unseres mandanten...."

:c 

frohes schaffen


----------



## spin-paule (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Danke für´s Zusammenfassen, Thomas#6 ! Ich habe mich durch den halben Threat gelesen, den Rest quergelesen, und muß doch mal sagen: 
Horst, red´ doch nicht ständig an den Fragen der Boardmember vorbei. Ist es denn soooo schwer *aufrichtig und ehrlich* auf die meist klar gestellten Fragen zu antworten? 
Wenn das nicht geschieht, dann brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn die Leute mißtrauisch werden.


----------



## Big Rolly (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



oknel schrieb:


> post von justitiar... was soll da drinnstehen? " wir als rechtsbeistand der firma wasauchimmer gmbh, entschuldigen uns für die fehlerhaften angaben unseres mandanten...."
> 
> :c
> 
> frohes schaffen




#6 |muahah: (einfach genial mehr braucht man wirklich net als Antwort)


----------



## Cipro-Patrick (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> Leider habe ich detailliierte Informationen erhalten, dass sich einzelne Teilnehmer besonders "schlau" vorgekommen sind und gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht


 
Wettbewerbsrecht?

Frage an Anglerboard: Seit ihr etwa eine Firma und steht in direkter Konkurrenz zu Horst&co?;+ Wäre mir neu.....

...aber es soll ja noch andere Foren geben, die als "Firma" gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht verstoßen...:k  


Üble Nachrede und Verleumdung.....ist das nicht erst dann der Fall, wenn man die Unwahrheit sagt? 



Allen beteiligten wünsche ich viel Spaß mit dem "Hausjustiziar", wird wohl ein teurer Spaß alle hier geposteten user zu verklagen#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie heisst es so schön:

Keine Antwort ist auch ne Antwort)

Da werden sich aber dann einige der Damen und Herren deren Stellungnahmen hier angezweifelt werden freuen, wenn Sie dann als Zeugen aufgerufen werden und/oder die entsprechenden Mails vorgelegt werden (aus denen ich auch nicht teilweise zitiere (aus rechtlichen Gründen, sollte aber Herr Berghäuser respektive seine Justizabteilung wissen, Tipp an die Justizabteilung: siehe Urteil Landgericht Köln (28 O 178/06)).

Da Herr Berghäuser in keinster Weise bereit ist, auf die Fragen und Vorwürfe einzugehen sondern wiederum nur "Schaum schlägt und vernebelt" betone ich hiermit nochmals ausdrücklich, *dass alle hier veröffentlichten Stellungnahmen so von den Firmen und deren Verantwortlichen so an mich gemailt wurden und die Veröffentlichung nicht nur so erlaubt sondern gewünscht wurde*.


----------



## bennie (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Frage an Horst:

Wer ist "wir", haste ne Maus in Der Tasche?


----------



## esox_105 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



bennie schrieb:


> Frage an Horst:
> 
> Wer ist "wir", haste ne Maus in Der Tasche?


 

Das ist eine weitere Frage, auf die es wahrscheinlich auch keine Antwort geben wird.



> Das wars vorerst mal von meiner Seite. Bis die Sachverhalte geklaert sind fungiere ich nur noch als Beobachter und werde mich (vorausgesetzt ich werde hier nicht gesperrt) wieder melden, wenn uns erste Ergebnisse vorliegen.


----------



## Buster (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



bennie schrieb:


> Frage an Horst:
> 
> Wer ist "wir", haste ne Maus in Der Tasche?


 

Sowas nennt sich *"Pluralis Majestatis"* - wird unter anderem gern von Kaisern, Königen oder anderen selbstverherrlichenden Herrschern genutzt...



Auch dies war wieder nur eine Vermutung da ich mit nichtwissen bestreite zu wissen das Herr Berghäuser ein Kaiser, König oder anderweitiger Herrscher ist. #c


----------



## Stefan21j (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



bennie schrieb:


> Frage an Horst:
> 
> Wer ist "wir", haste ne Maus in Der Tasche?



Sein starkes Team das hinter ihm steht.
Die allerdings alle nicht befugt sind was zu sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Wie versprochen hier der gesamte Sachverhalt zusammengefasst auf jeder neuen Seite, damit sich niemand durch den ganzen Thread quälen muss. 
Ergibt ja langsam ein Bild, obs einem gefällt oder nicht darf und soll jeder selber entscheiden:


> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), sowie die damit zusammen hängenden Kosten und Garantien, damit alle wissen worüber diskutiert wird und sich unsere Mitglieder und Leser dann selber ein Urteil bilden können ob Ihnen das Angebot als sinnvoll erscheint:
> 
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> ...





> Und hier die Liste der noch offenen Fragen (wobei ich mich im Voraus entschuldige falls einer der Fragen inzwischen doch schon zufriedenstellend beantwortet wäre und diese sofort aus der Liste entferne sobald mir jemand das entsprechende Antwortposting dazu zeigt):
> 
> *Posting 67:*
> Zur Antwort auf die Testfragen aus Posting 56 von mir gleich die Nachfrage, weil einige Fragen offen blieben, bzw. sich mir persönlich nicht erschliessen:
> ...





> Für sämtliche hier folgenden Stellungnahmen liegt eine Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen der jeweiligen Absender vor.
> 
> Soeben habe ich folgende Meldung von Petra Krichel, Marketing - Chefin von unserem Partner *Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lachsy (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Mir stellt sich mal wieder ne frage,
mein gedankengang ist folgender.

*Persönliche meinung *

Wenn ich also auf Fragen der user nicht antworte, weil ich vieleicht nicht antworten will , oder antworten kann, ist es am einfachsten die leute mit unterlassungsklagen am hintern zu bekommen? liege ich da richtig?

Wieso antwortet Herr von und zu ......nicht auf fragen der User?

Wenn ich Leute für eine Firma begeistern will, muss die firma auch für Fragen der leute offen sein oder?


Ich gehe morgen auch nicht hin mache eine GmbH oder OHG oder die englische form der limited  auf und sage, jungs und mädels ich biete euch den PC support eures Lebens...................ihr braucht nur 08015 wählen, oder zahlt mir 1,99 € im monat und ihr bekommt dafür 5 PC hilfen im jahr gratis . Ob ich euch helfen kann, weis ich natürlich nicht .
Aber natürlich habe ich den vorteil wenn ich eine Limited aufmachen nur mit 1,40 € zu haften 

Alles ne persönliche meinung, wo jemand klickt oder anruft ist jedem sein Bier.
und ischhabe keine Firma ....................|supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## ruhrangler (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

|muahah: 
wat iss dat herrlich....ganz großes kino und völlig umsonst,

dem herrn berghäuser mal nen dank und ein fettes kompliment ausgesprochen für die viele arbeit die er sich gemacht hat um uns eine vorstellung zu bieten die selbst den herren laurel und hardy schwer gefallen wäre.

so und nun geh ich erstmal zum briefkasten, bin schon ganz aufgeregt, vieleicht hab ich ja  post aus berlin  


LG aus dem pott


----------



## Lachsy (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



ruhrangler schrieb:


> |muahah:
> wat iss dat herrlich....ganz großes kino und völlig umsonst,
> 
> dem herrn berghäuser mal nen dank und ein fettes kompliment ausgesprochen für die viele arbeit die er sich gemacht hat um uns eine vorstellung zu bieten die selbst den herren laurel und hardy schwer gefallen wäre.
> ...



eh mein nachbar , machste mit bei meiner noch nicht existierenden Firma? :q :q :q :q :q 

Teil mal mit wenn du post bekommst, dein Rechtschutz wird sich freuen 

Ich frag mich wieso , wir geben unsere persönliche meinung wieder, und da darf ich sagen mercedes finde ich ******** genauso wie BMW . 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



> wat iss dat herrlich....ganz großes kino und völlig umsonst,


Danke fürs Kompliment )

Wir würden ja auch gerne für diese Euch gebotene Unterhaltung 49,90 Euro Anmeldegebühr und 2 Euro im Monat kassieren, bei uns wärs das ja wenigstens wert ))))))


----------



## Lachsy (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Kompliment )
> 
> Wir würden ja auch gerne für diese Euch gebotene Unterhaltung 49,90 Euro Anmeldegebühr und 2 Euro im Monat kassieren, bei uns wärs das ja wenigstens wert ))))))



Thomas kann ich ne sonderkondition aushandeln ?  :q :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Moderatoren sind beitragsbefreit ))))))


----------



## Big Rolly (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Thomas kann ich ne sonderkondition aushandeln ?  :q :q :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Brauchst nicht, Thomas  sucht  dann paar member aus die einer gesonderten Gruppe angehören die haben dann bestimmt sonderrechte und dürfen die unterhaltung behalten, ob es ihnen gefällt oder auch nicht .
 :q:q:q:q


----------



## esox_105 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Kompliment )
> 
> Wir würden ja auch gerne für diese Euch gebotene Unterhaltung 49,90 Euro Anmeldegebühr und 2 Euro im Monat kassieren, bei uns wärs das ja wenigstens wert ))))))


 

Bekommen wir denn auch Gutscheine dafür  ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2006)

*AW: www.carpfisher.info ?????????????*

Ich schliesse diesen Thread hier mal, zur Beweissicherung einer evtl. gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung.

Denn sobald dieser Thread geschlossen ist, kann auch niemand mehr Beiträge ändern )))

Selbstverständlich soll weiter diskutiert werden können, daher mache ich einen zusätzlichen Thread auf, und zwar:
* Klick>>>>*


----------

